# Warsaw - City of Skyscrapers



## Ursyn

opium said:


> F**k street pics , more polish girls please .


Come to Warsaw especially in the summertime. Believe me, they are everywhere :nuts:


----------



## Ursyn

Elninio19PL said:


> "theres no 'old town' in warsaw " "old town" is in Cracow


Dork! :bash: 
It would be better if you don't say anything.


----------



## Cheesy

Jedrzej said:


> 3)hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)Plac Trzech Krzyży
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)Wiejska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7)Sejm i Sentat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8)Łazienki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9)Łódka na jednym ze stawów
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10)Aleja Armii Ludowej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11)Po zwiedzeniu Łazienek wsiedliśmy do metra i pojechaliśmy do centrum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12)Plac defilad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13)Kamienice przy Alejach Jerozolimskich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14)Złote Tarasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15)Oczywiście wyjechaliśmy na PKiN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16)Panorama Warszawy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20)Marszałkowska
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21)Chmielna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22)Nowy Świat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23)Cukiernia Brikle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24)Hotel Bristol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25)Krakowskie Przedmieście
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27)Panorama z wieży kościoła św Anny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31)Starówka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37)Warszawa by night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46)Muzeum Powstania Warszawskiego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48)Widok z platformy widokowej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49)Okolice hotelu - Śródmieście Południowe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73)D.H. Smyk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74)I na koniec jeszcze teren byłego getta żydowskiego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76)c.d.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77)c.d.


Warsaw by Jedrzej


----------



## Tymel

OMG, Warsaw is looking awesome. Ever saw the movie the Pianist? Its about a Jew hiding in Warsaw during World War 2, but alot of warsaw was damaged. and you guys made a great come back.


----------



## Cheesy

Some fresh pics:


----------



## KB

Skyprince said:


> Warsaw has the 2nd most impressive skyline in Europe after Frankfurt IMO


Ummh...have you seen London's and Paris's skyline?
but yeah, Warsaw is look very beautiful in those pics. kay:

I might be visiting Warsaw this summer if my paper gets accepted. :banana:


----------



## kamil.bukowski

Warsaw looks great on this pics


----------



## Cheesy

deVoo said:


> Panorama jakich wiele, ale z tego miejsca jeszcze nikt nie "strzelał":


Fresh pics from unique perspective


----------



## SkyLerm

Golden terraces :master:


----------



## Racingfreak

warsaw have nice towers, and very high towers.


----------



## [email protected]

few pictures posted by [email protected]


----------



## kamil.bukowski

Great Pics  More..


----------



## Varsben

..


----------



## covall

Tymel said:


> OMG, Warsaw is looking awesome. Ever saw the movie the Pianist? Its about a Jew hiding in Warsaw during World War 2, but alot of warsaw was damaged. and you guys made a great come back.


Of course I've seen it. Adrien Brody is such a great actor. As far as I remember that movie was directed by Roman Polański who is also a Jude. It was a pity to see Warsaw ruined. But as you said, we are back


----------



## Cheesy

Small compare
2007








1993








second picture is from czarnota.org


----------



## Cadillac

Adas_wch said:


>


Nice picture!!!! I hear that it's a great city.


----------



## Marco Polo

Nice photos - thanks for sharing. Warsaw looks great!


----------



## wc eend

Tymel said:


> OMG, Warsaw is looking awesome. Ever saw the movie the Pianist? Its about a Jew hiding in Warsaw during World War 2, but alot of warsaw was damaged. and you guys made a great come back.


_The Pianist_ was actually shot in Kraków Kazimierz district. But I do believe that Warsaw has looked like that.


----------



## VelesHomais

Post pics of the Sony highrise, it's very nice. I was in a hotel right across it a long time ago.


----------



## dutchmaster

Nice pics man, Warsaw looks great and the skyscrapers are incredible!!!


----------



## Darhet




----------



## Darhet

2005 y-not 2008:































































by Kazuyoshi





















XXth and XXIth *vv * XIXth and XVIIIth


----------



## WrathChild

Damn at night looks impressive... like out of a futuristic sci-fi movie
It's on my list.


----------



## Boogie

Now it looks impresive but I can not wait to see Warsaw's skyline with Libeskind's Złota 44, Kulczyk's tower, Hadid's Lilium Tower and many other.


----------



## Sony Sjklw

^^
I like night skyline picture


----------



## ZZ-II

2nd best europe skyline after frankfurt i think :cheers:


----------



## Boogie

Maybe new thread to compare European skylines?


----------



## Mr.Canello

Just wonderful!


----------



## ancov

Very impressive!!! Warsaw rocks !!!


----------



## christos-greece

ZZ-II said:


> 2nd best europe skyline after frankfurt i think :cheers:


Yeap :yes: i think too


----------



## martin21

Cadillac said:


> Nice picture!!!! I hear that it's a great city.


It is a great city. awesome place to sightsee and Party..... cant wait to go back and visit my family...


----------



## martin21

Darhet said:


>




now thats a beautiful pic


----------



## GeloHC

By GeoS:


----------



## Puto

Ouch.. great pics in this thread. Warsaw is just an amazing city


----------



## Rekarte

Warsaw is beautiful! 
What beautiful skyline, and liked by so have put photos and a few quality photos!


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw skyline is just awesome! Great kay: :yes:


----------



## Urbanista1

Beautiful skyline shots - you're quite talented. Do you have any pics of the old town?


----------



## Darhet

Urbanista1 said:


> Beautiful skyline shots - you're quite talented. Do you have any pics of the old town?


by moozg666









by moozg666


----------



## Parisian Girl

^^ Those night shots are so nice. :cheers: I must say that the Warsaw skyline has become really impressive in recent years, some very nice buildings indeed! One of Europe's best skyline's now I feel.


----------



## anm

nice pics, indeed
Warsaw is getting better
scrapers have given it a new dimension
and that Stalin's scraper does not look out of place anymore


----------



## Elvenking




----------



## Urbanista1

I love the blend of old and new in Warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice panorama @Elvenking :cheers: from this point view you can see all the city, thanks for posting it kay:


----------



## GeloHC

By MutaTom :cheers:





































Construction of Platinum Towers  - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408023


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those towers looking nice...


----------



## Darhet




----------



## ww_lodz

Ma capital  I really adore Warsaw


----------



## GeloHC

By legiew:

---------->


----------



## michal_OMB

beautifull


----------



## GeloHC

by zbylu86 :cheers:


----------



## FelixMadero

its a spetacular city!


----------



## Urbanista1

Nice pics. Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos around Warsaw city @GeloHC


----------



## Marco Polo

Great stuff - thanks!!!


----------



## minneapolis-uptown

europe has shitty skylines


----------



## butch83

del


----------



## xavarreiro

nice


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice as always


----------



## GeloHC

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eagleeye666666/3507463194/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eole/1874274054/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lalexandersson/2961744629/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radogost/1930736694/in/[email protected]


----------



## GeloHC

again by zbylu86 














































view from Prudential


----------



## Mateusz

I really this modern part of Warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos about Warsaw :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro

nice


----------



## GeloHC

By me


----------



## Urbanista1

nice thread...any updates


----------



## HS

from Gazeta Wyborcza

*Warszawa 1989 - 2009*


----------



## Urbanista1

wow, big changes. surprised they didn't show the Krakowskie Przedmiescie/Royal Route or Warsaw's Champs Ellysee...that area changed dramatically too.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, the changes between 1989 and today are great


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucie-/4904057491/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojszyca/4757138444/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

Well worth the peek. The built form seems to work brilliantly together. Warsaw is one of the most visually appealing cities in Europe. There's a lot of very good modern architecture in this city.


----------



## pawel19-87

*by 高寶銳*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7061397639/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7061396735/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/6915316396/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/6915317334/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7061401011/


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Thank you for the cool update, my friend :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

Forgot about this thread. Nice new shots.


----------



## rychlik

What if?
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6930421289/] Artistic Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830297463/] Poland 067 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5830296011/] Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5834120173/] Poland 094 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cieszewski/7018445067/] Półmaraton Warszawski, 25.03.2012 / Half Marathon, Warsaw 25.03.2012 by Mariusz Cieszewski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Linguine

great shots from Warsaw...thanks for bringing back this thread.kay:


----------



## rychlik

People should show more than skyscrapers.


----------



## SO143

rychlik said:


> People should show more than skyscrapers.


i second that :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840366087/] Poland 100 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840368273/] Poland 103 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840919902/] Poland 105 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840371465/] Poland 106 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

I always liked this mermaid. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5840429535/] Poland 176 by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Growing skyline by Andy Loghin (andy42.com), on Flickr


Office towers by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


Curdled milk on the sky by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

christos-greece said:


> Growing skyline by Andy Loghin (andy42.com), on Flickr
> 
> What a great angle.
> 
> That InterContinental is one of mt favorites.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://plus.google.com/photos/115031907036404408351/albums/5579912448941292593?banner=pwa


----------



## rychlik

Let us continue...


----------



## rychlik

Across the river in the Praga district of Warsaw.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Metro line construction.































































Some revitalization in Praga.


----------



## rychlik

Looks like a new structure built over an old one. I admire their bravery.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Back across the river to Old Town.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Some modern stuff from Warsaw.


----------



## rychlik

https://plus.google.com/photos/115031907036404408351/albums/5590688704067049489?banner=pwa


----------



## christos-greece

Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Centrum - Warschau (Warszawa) - 2011 -IMG_0383 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://plus.google.com/photos/115031907036404408351/albums/5581852646272648161?banner=pwa


----------



## rychlik

Constitution Square


















https://plus.google.com/photos/115031907036404408351/albums/5581852646272648161?banner=pwa


----------



## rychlik

https://plus.google.com/photos/115031907036404408351/albums/5581852646272648161?banner=pwa


----------



## rychlik

https://plus.google.com/photos/117906843795645438830/albums/5604159830523669681?banner=pwa


----------



## SuperStar_Bruce

BTW, where is this city called "Warsaw" located?


----------



## rychlik

SuperStar_Bruce said:


> BTW, where is this city called "Warsaw" located?


Are you American? 

Warsaw is in Poland. Google it.


----------



## Fab87

I love Constitution square. Despite coming from a totalitarian time, it is great architecture. Looks good live, but it definitely needs some renovation (but a real one, putting big advertising posters on all buildings is not a renovation).

Anyways, the mix between different styles in this city is amazing. 

Here's one of my pics.


----------



## rychlik

Fab87 said:


> I love Constitution square. Despite coming from a totalitarian time, it is great architecture. Looks good live, but it definitely needs some renovation (but a real one, putting big advertising posters on all buildings is not a renovation).
> 
> Anyways, the mix between different styles in this city is amazing.
> 
> Here's one of my pics.
> 
> [/URL]


I know. I think the mixture makes it one of the most dynamic cities in Europe. I hope the local politicians start a renovation project on this square because it could be even better. I hope in the next decade, Constitution Square, Pilsudski Square and Three Crosses Square get a makeover.

Three Crosses

















Pilsudski









Constitution- need to get rid of the cars.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/l06ll4l08046/809461035/] dscn1309.jpg by photos.komichi.org, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

https://plus.google.com/photos/1179...59830523669681/5604544787496298306?banner=pwa


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedro_palma/6899000089/] Streets of Warsaw by Pedro Monteiro Palma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedro_palma/6806357082/] Old street in Warsaw by Pedro Monteiro Palma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/picturethinking/3995735377/] The New Town, Warsaw by Pawel Lakomski, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bildwunsch/5768930447/] Tomb of Krzysztof Kieślowski, Powązki Cemetery (Cmentarz Powązkowski), Warsaw / Grabstelle Krzysztof Kieślowskis, Powązki-Friedhof, Warschau by bildwunsch, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/manschu/6215380504/] supreme court by MaMaVe, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fnygaard/2629039052/] IMG_2532 by fnygaard, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fnygaard/2628235433/] IMG_2552 by fnygaard, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fnygaard/2629056514/] IMG_2553 by fnygaard, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marbur66

Those lanterns at Constitution Square are not my taste at all. Very over-the-top and 'commie' looking.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3971188849/] 2009-07-20_3-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3971958590/] 2009-07-20_4-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3971190571/] 2009-07-20_6-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3971955020/] 2009-07-20-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## pawel19-87

*By 高寶銳*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7148689135/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7148689805/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7148692765/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7148693125/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7002603240/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaobaorui/7002604420/


----------



## christos-greece

Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Around Warsaw: Palace of Culture and Science, Mar. 2012 by yapima1, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Rubber Dragon, on Flickr


Fog City by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7156117012/] Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7156121874/] Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7166924190/] Warsaw - Poland by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7166919902/] Warsaw by Mike Rychlik, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3971650879/] 2009-07-20_20-24-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3972415456/] 2009-07-20_18-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3971644591/] 2009-07-20_11-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3972420192/] 2009-07-20_35-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3974378526/] 2009-06-03_4-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3974377186/] 2009-06-03-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3977775866/] 2009-06-03_17-18-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3977774804/] 2009-06-03_15-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3973610531/] 2009-06-03_2-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3983568333/] 2009-06-03_25-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3995797928/] 2009-06-03_57-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3995037153/] 2009-06-03_61-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/4015175660/] 2009-09-07_32-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw cityscape by nidua42, on Flickr


P1040349 by andrei preda, on Flickr


Warsaw - Palace of Culture at twilight by rh1192, on Flickr


----------



## Deo

Cool pics!


----------



## rychlik

For everyone's enjoyment.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3995034965/] 2009-06-03_52-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/4008111697/] 2009-09-07_25-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3995034491/] 2009-06-03_50-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/3995035789/] 2009-06-03_53-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/4015176726/] 2009-09-07_36-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/4019374803/] 2009-09-07_40-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/4020138544/] 2009-09-07_44-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/4020140002/] 2009-09-07_46-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/4020140954/] 2009-09-07_47-Warszawa.jpg by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/5662033056/] 20110422-_DSC0364 by ilvic, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw. Now.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gallanonim/6791053687/] Otwarcie stadionu narodowego by jakubczyk.piotr, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr


*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartoo/5923059017/] Untitled by chlac, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/7334202840/] Warsaw by guidolo, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertdanieluk/6285252021/] WAW_z_PASTY_19 by Robert Danieluk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertdanieluk/6285250865/] WAW_z_PASTY_07 by Robert Danieluk, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertdanieluk/6178425733/] WAW_02 by Robert Danieluk, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/robertdanieluk/6178950576/] WAW_04 by Robert Danieluk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/newyork/7358950594/] Opening ceremony of Euro 2012 by cattias.photos, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/newyork/7173716723/] Opening ceremony of Euro 2012 by cattias.photos, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/newyork/7358962310/] Opening ceremony of Euro 2012 by cattias.photos, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/newyork/7173715347/] Opening ceremony of Euro 2012 by cattias.photos, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7382958650/] 359.365 by Michał Bełdyga, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - May 2012 by KamZolt, on Flickr


Widok z budynku PAST-y - view from PAST's tower by Rafal N., on Flickr


135 by grotos, on Flickr


Night, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr


----------



## Deo

I really love this city!


----------



## rychlik

Great looking neighborhood. Just a bit of paint and it would be perfect. But then again not everything needs to look like a cake.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Warsaw, 1939.











Old school stairwell. Most likely a building before the war.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

I love this train station.


----------



## Dakaro

^^ Very nice photos. kay:


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7388685354/] musicians by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7388664542/] Warsaw - Old Town by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/of_dice/7396756666/] Warsaw by Plrang GFX, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/of_dice/5736077251/] William Lindley - statue in Warsaw by Plrang GFX, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## sieradzanin1

By kafarek



kafarek said:


> z wczoraj





kafarek said:


>


----------



## rychlik

Beautiful.


----------



## matjas

Deleted


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Warsaw by UncleBucko, on Flickr


Warsaw by Plrang GFX, on Flickr


F_Warsaw office bldg by cwh3291, on Flickr


Skyscrapers, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr


----------



## DocentX

^^ it's Berlin not Warsaw :nuts:


----------



## sieradzanin1

^^
Yes :lol:

















photo by Darek R.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw 5937 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


154 by grotos, on Flickr


Warsaw 5967 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


photo by Darek R., on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

The last days of the Euro Soccer Championships (for Poland). Warsaw was lucky enough to host a classic football upset - Italy vs Germany. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/euro2012/7468742974/] going to the stadium by Euro2012, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mammal/7462821080/] *** by mammal, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mammal/7462820752/] *** by mammal, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mammal/7462821288/] *** by mammal, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Science Center

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mammal/7462817314/] *** by mammal, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mammal/7462819784/] *** by mammal, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

photo by Darek R., on Flickr


Warsaw - May 2012 by KamZolt, on Flickr


hauptstädtische silhouette | warszawa | 2012 by feliksbln, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline Wallpaper (Copyrights M. Golebiewski) by mateuszjasinski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/feliksbln/7354159496/] rück&halt | warszawa | 2012 by feliksbln, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/feliksbln/7354136848/] varianten von realitätsre&produktion | warszawa | 2012 by feliksbln, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1

never seen crowds so huge in Warsaw, would have loved to have been there.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw 5937 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


Słonka III by syfon, on Flickr


Warsaw 6111 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


Warsaw by Plrang GFX, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukasznowosadzki/5696794338/] _DSC6148 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Railway Museum

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bubbahop/7403195008/] 2012-050933 by bubbahop, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bubbahop/7403206860/] 2012-050922 by bubbahop, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## alekssa1

rychlik said:


> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukasznowosadzki/5696794338/] _DSC6148 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr[/URL]


Lovely neighborhood ^^


----------



## rychlik

Reagan in Warsaw


----------



## rychlik

Love this monument.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


Untitled by arkur's this and that, on Flickr


Warsaw view by Mike G. K., on Flickr


Warsaw, Poland by Mike G. K., on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

nice set


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Cultures at night, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr


slowly growing by Qba from Poland, on Flickr


Warsaw at dusk by Qba from Poland, on Flickr


Warszawa by darek.d, on Flickr


----------



## Deo

New photos:



Unit03 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC-BY-SA 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CC-BY-SA 3.0


----------



## Linguine

awesome....


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Culture by WrldVoyagr, on Flickr


Untitled by j_wroblewski, on Flickr


Stadium at Night by cn174, on Flickr


photo by Darek R., on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Mike G. K., on Flickr


----------



## markuus

I had a chance to see Poland this year in June again. Warsaw did impress me quite strongly. Its a tremendous mixture of everything and nothing at the same time. Some parts are absolutely amazing and charming, others looks like American city, yet others like communist times. Wherever you look you see this unsettling mix of old and new. 
The city has an interting buzz. With all the projects and building sites, once done and finished, IMO warsaw has a big chance to become Berlin 2, but of course, with a different vibes and style. So far: pretty good!


----------



## rychlik

markuus said:


> I had a chance to see Poland this year in June again. Warsaw did impress me quite strongly. Its a tremendous mixture of everything and nothing at the same time. Some parts are absolutely amazing and charming, others looks like American city, yet others like communist times. Wherever you look you see this unsettling mix of old and new.
> The city has an interting buzz. With all the projects and building sites, once done and finished, IMO warsaw has a big chance to become Berlin 2, but of course, with a different vibes and style. So far: pretty good!


I like that slogan, *"Berlin 2."* Let's start an online buzz.  I plan to visit the city again next summer.


----------



## christos-greece

Photo by Darek R., on Flickr


Photo by Darek R., on Flickr


*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - Poland by Myriam Bardino, on Flickr


Warsaw - Poland by Myriam Bardino, on Flickr


Warsaw - Poland by Myriam Bardino, on Flickr


Warsaw - Poland by Myriam Bardino, on Flickr


Warsaw - Poland by Myriam Bardino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw skyline by Mike G. K., on Flickr


Warsaw view by Mike G. K., on Flickr


Castle square panoramic view, Warsaw by Mike G. K., on Flickr


P1040296 by andrei preda, on Flickr


Centrum - Warschau (Warszawa) - 2011 -IMG_0383 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

In the Polish forums came across a few great pictures taken from a balloon.


A very nice angle of the city.









Science Centre and some new development.


----------



## rychlik

I think keeping the right side of the river "wild" was a good idea.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wotek/5994677883/] Multimedia Fountain Park by auw, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wotek/5995332088/] #6 by auw, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706308796/] IMG_0307 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706332900/] IMG_0320 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706424020/] IMG_0339 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706580408/] IMG_0356 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706384624/] IMG_0345 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## chotu32

Poland is definitely going to be a major power in the future, i hear the software industry is booming there


----------



## rychlik

chotu32 said:


> Poland is definitely going to be a major power in the future, i hear the software industry is booming there


It is. The country's trying to move away from heavy industry and modernize. The IT sector is growing.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706519022/] IMG_0385 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706527560/] IMG_0378 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706560220/] IMG_0351 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706584664/] IMG_0348 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706575440/] IMG_0349 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706375076/] IMG_0346 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706391222/] IMG_0343 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706442606/] IMG_0335 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706322426/] IMG_0305 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7706328880/] IMG_0304 by vadim.klochko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marbur66

Wow, that last set was great.


----------



## chotu32

rychlik said:


> It is. The country's trying to move away from heavy industry and modernize. The IT sector is growing.


I'd love to travel there. Beautiful buildings, cities look amazing, definitely an underrated place to travel. the one problem for me might be food though. If I can find things you typically find in other parts of europe like pastas, pizzas etc, I'd be fine though.


----------



## Boogie

Photo by user adamMa.


----------



## ww_lodz

^^ Densely.


----------



## ww_lodz

chotu32 said:


> I'd love to travel there. Beautiful buildings, cities look amazing, definitely an underrated place to travel. *the one problem for me might be food though. If I can find things you typically find in other parts of europe like pastas, pizzas etc, I'd be fine though.*


Are you kidding or something? :lol:
THIS will put you at ease...


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - Cityscape by S Walker, on Flickr


Untitled by arkur's this and that, on Flickr


Warsaw cityscape by nidua42, on Flickr


P1040346 by andrei preda, on Flickr


----------



## chotu32

ww_lodz said:


> Are you kidding or something? :lol:
> THIS will put you at ease...


Wow that's wonderful, seems you get just about everything there. Well then, I'm definitely making a trip to Poland.

Do they understand a little english there, or will i need to learn some basic polish?


----------



## rychlik

chotu32 said:


> I'd love to travel there. Beautiful buildings, cities look amazing, definitely an underrated place to travel. the one problem for me might be food though. If I can find things you typically find in other parts of europe like pastas, pizzas etc, I'd be fine though.


My friend, you can get anything there. And why look for cheap pasta/pizza? You can get it anywhere. Try something new. :cheers: Polish cuisine is quite good but not famous.

And yes, in most touristy spots they speak English.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/7550503488/] Water tower, Saxon Garden, Warsaw by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/7675783278/] Warsaw University Library, BUW, Warsaw by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/7733850416/] Warsaw University Library, BUW, Warsaw by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiakk/5023279818/] Warsaw, University of Warsaw Library  by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dlp/4538260746/] Slavs by marcinlachowicz.com, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/michalsleczek/7724161972/] Like a stain by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/michalsleczek/7683333854/] No place to hide by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/michalsleczek/7642105526/] Outbreak by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/michalsleczek/7635434966/] New world by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## chotu32

rychlik said:


> My friend, you can get anything there. And why look for cheap pasta/pizza? You can get it anywhere. Try something new. :cheers: Polish cuisine is quite good but not famous.
> 
> And yes, in most touristy spots they speak English.


I'll research about Polish food after I finish my exams tomorrow. So far it didn't seem so appetizing


----------



## rychlik

chotu32 said:


> I'll research about Polish food after I finish my exams tomorrow. So far it didn't seem so appetizing


Then you won't like it. 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/7011702173/] SDIM3487 by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

tram stop by x_ball, on Flickr


Plac Zamkowy (Warsaw. Poland) by Sonja Blanco, on Flickr


334x365 - [email protected] by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr


first quarter by emershot, on Flickr


----------



## david993

^^^ its not Warsaw, it's Poznań.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I edit them, thanks


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6002418995/] Royal palace by Aragh0rn, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6002417797/] Street view by Aragh0rn, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6002416743/] Tower wall by Aragh0rn, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## misiek9300

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/457709092/] Little houses by urbanlegend, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmorawski/5931113147/] air, water and fire by jake.morawski, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmorawski/7166691768/] Guarding with style by jake.morawski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1

nice selection rychlik, I like the fun side of Warsaw


----------



## rychlik

Urbanista1 said:


> nice selection rychlik, I like the fun side of Warsaw


It's all about fun nowadays. :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC6534 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


_DSC6515 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


Warsaw, Old Town by Night vol.1 by Borat1979, on Flickr


Palace of Culture Squared by WrldVoyagr, on Flickr


Warsaw, Old Town by Night vol.2 by Borat1979, on Flickr


----------



## Boogie

david993 said:


> ^^^ its not Warsaw, it's Poznań.





christos-greece said:


> ^^ I edit them, thanks


All pics from Poznań you can put at this thread.


----------



## dj4life

Warsaw - Cityscape by S Walker, on Flickr


*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


Untitled by arkur's this and that, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by marekjoz, on Flickr


Warsaw by marekjoz, on Flickr


Warsaw by marekjoz, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Mike G. K., on Flickr


Warsaw at dusk by Qba from Poland, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Royal Castle

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5223429006/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5222833201/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5223434992/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5222845365/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5222846231/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5223450812/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5222856613/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5223456382/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5222864061/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/x-oph/5223463658/] Royal Castle in Warsaw by x-oph, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/grotos/7992136776/] 260 by grotos, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/grotos/7996483060/] 261 by grotos, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirchevsky/7986420752/] IMG_9980 by Igor Kirchevsky, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kirchevsky/7879430328/] Near the Saski Park by Igor Kirchevsky, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7989795582/] Warsaw by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7993097310/] Warsaw by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7496381302/] Warsaw - Old Town by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7496216016/] Warsaw - Old Town by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7496263984/] Warsaw - Old Town by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7496290890/] Warsaw - Old Town by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablomielko/7496335410/] Warsaw - Old Town by Pablo Mielko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

SG102409 by mariuszmirecki, on Flickr


SG103874 by mariuszmirecki, on Flickr


Warsaw - Cityscape by S Walker, on Flickr


Poland Warsaw Palace of Culture 12c by freedomfred2012, on Flickr


Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

chopin museum


----------



## rychlik

New investment for the University of Warsaw. Thanks Piotr Krajewski.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw 2012--0605 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr


Warsaw 2012--0603 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr


Warsaw 2012--0682 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr


Warsaw 2012--0629 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr


Warsaw 2012--0633 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr


Warsaw 2012--0658 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr


----------



## ScraperDude

Fantastic city!


----------



## tolo8

ScraperDude said:


> Fantastic city!


Criminally underrated, but it's growing very very fast and will find its place in the pantheon of greatest European capitals soon:banana:

Thanks for the pics rychlik and christos_greece:cheers:


----------



## rychlik

Chopin Museum
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4717583893/] pl, warsaw, chopin museum, foto gt52 by gawel tyrala, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4717575877/] pl, warsaw, chopin museum, foto gt13 by gawel tyrala, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4718218352/] pl, warsaw, chopin museum, foto gt03 by gawel tyrala, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4717581907/] pl, warsaw, chopin museum, foto gt42 by gawel tyrala, on Flickr[/URL]

She dropped by as well.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ukinpoland/4438444070/] The Duchess of Cornwall in the Fryderyk Chopin Museum by UK in Poland, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ukinpoland/4438444638/] The Duchess of Cornwall in the Fryderyk Chopin Museum by UK in Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/henrik_larsson/3416346854/] Warszawa april 2009 by henke, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahorcado/4018338627/] Warszawa nigdzie 05 by Ahorcado, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/avaweintraub/2717654801/] Old City, Warsaw (Warszawa) by Ava Weintraub Photography, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Culture by Broken Wave, on Flickr


Night traffic in Warsaw by Broken Wave, on Flickr


Building at night by jappelbe, on Flickr


x10-eastern-station-warsaw-night-bicycle-tour-20120909-26.jpg by roland, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

neon and Warsaw seems to go together.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Mercedes-Benz by Lucia Beceiro, on Flickr


BOSCH by Lucia Beceiro, on Flickr


Złota 44 by Lucia Beceiro, on Flickr


Warszawa o zachodzie by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## Deo

rychlik said:


> ...


Great shot! Wow!


----------



## rychlik

It's not my photo.


----------



## Deo

Never mind. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sirgareth/2984714594/] Krzysiek by Sir Gareth, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3103518800/] Piątkowy student by lukmisz, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sagejp/5140045150/] Od Szczytu - Politechnika Warszawska by *Sage* TokyoChicago, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sagejp/5139373579/] Główna Brama - Politechnika Warszawska by *Sage* TokyoChicago, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sagejp/5280199881/] Lwy w Łazienkach Królewskich by *Sage* TokyoChicago, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/prawybuch/7831053074/] Kokarda by prawybuch, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/prawybuch/7831219430/] Koszykowa by prawybuch, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/prawybuch/7831219130/] Filtry by prawybuch, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/prawybuch/7831218834/] AJ by prawybuch, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/prawybuch/7831271574/] Wola by prawybuch, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/prawybuch/7831270330/] AJ by prawybuch, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/prawybuch/7831415024/] Karowa by prawybuch, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Two fine examples of architecture.


----------



## Dakaro

Fantastic photos from Warsaw. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Skyline by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Orco - złota 44 by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw - Polish Mermaid by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Let's continue.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/8051110162/] SDIM9195 by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/8051101975/] SDIM9210 by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/8051112884/] SDIM9188 by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/7510026288/] Widok z okna... by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/7285342518/] SDIM4682 by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/8051095875/] SDIM9228 by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/8054929276/] SDIM9272 by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/8054923903/] SDIM9295 by Artur am1974, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sempoo/8043510056/] Aleje Jerozolimskie, Warszawa by Sempoo, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sempoo/6086844464/] warsaw moods by Sempoo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sempoo/8057312779/] Winnie the Pooh St, Warsaw by Sempoo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cn174/7526493352/] Final Photo by cn174, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sempoo/4703353603/] trakt-i-chmury by Sempoo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/sempoo/5979206150/] Traffic Club, Warsaw by Sempoo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

the heart of clinical urbanism by // Robert Herrmann, on Flickr


Warszawa by MOCIEK, on Flickr


Panorama of Warsaw by night by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


City centre by Broken Wave, on Flickr


Warsaw Times Square by Sempoo, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Good stuff.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

urix99 said:


> hai warsaw forumers,i from indonesia,nice to view this thread


Come again. :horse::horse:


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## sieradzanin1

*Warsaw*

http://vimeo.com/51147157

51147157


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## sieradzanin1

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...ezwykle_zdjecia_Warszawy.html#hpnews=warszawa


----------



## rychlik

kool


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/_ad/6787598663/] Варшава, Польша by zzuka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Royal Baths Park, Warsaw, Poland by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr


Słonka III by syfon, on Flickr


Warsaw 5937 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


Warschau Warszawa Warsaw by Harry -[ The Travel ]- Marmot, on Flickr


----------



## polik95

Brad said:


> Warsaw - city of 4 skyscrapers.
> - Palace of Culture and Science 231 m
> - Warsaw trade tower 208 m
> - InterContinental Warszawa 164 m
> - Rondo 1-B 159 m


Yes but in warsaw build 3 new skyscprapers.
- Złota 44 192m 
- Warsaw Spire 220m
- Cosmopolitan 160m 
Maybe warsaw don't have much skysrcraper but have very nice climate


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Modern buildings near Palace of Culture and Science by m. muraskin-poland by m. muraskin, on Flickr


change by ShowYourCity, on Flickr


235 by extraña extraña, on Flickr


Złote Tarasy - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## BlokiToZlo

Warsaw:


----------



## Dakaro

Thanks for great photos, guys. I love Warsaw.


----------



## ReefGear

*rychlik*, *christos-greece*, you guys are doing an amazing job in this thread! :cheers:

***

Warsaw by *adamMa*:



adamMa said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown by _igi, on Flickr


Warsaw 6090 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


Warsaw 6073 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


Warsaw 5937 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


225 by extraña extraña, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/offhead/8132661025/] 094 by extraña extraña, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/offhead/8132665507/] 250 by extraña extraña, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/offhead/8132668567/] 073 by extraña extraña, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/markvanreesk/8007450525/] Warsaw 2012--0179 by Mark van Reesk, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8075221661/] Plac Piłsudskiego by mkajzer, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8166344573/] Iluzjon po remoncie. by pajonki, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5804192538/] DSC03667 by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartello/8033139735/] Warsaw skyline by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## dydy752

nice pic.
great city


----------



## christos-greece

skyscraper by Ludovic Hirlimann, on Flickr


Wiezowce-7 by Liwnik, on Flickr


*** by Ainunau, on Flickr


Warsaw skyscraper by hpulling, on Flickr


Warsaw skyscraper construction by hpulling, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Today's ultra-right wing protest!


----------



## christos-greece

Plac Grzybowski by Liwnik, on Flickr


|| OBSERVE || HOSPITALITY || The Hilton Hotel & Conference Centre || Deluxe Plus Room || Executive Lounge Access || Warsaw || Poland || MODERN SPACE & DESIGN || by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr


|| OBSERVE || HOSPITALITY || The Hilton Hotel & Conference Centre || Deluxe Plus Room || Executive Lounge Access || Warsaw || Poland || MODERN SPACE & DESIGN || by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr


|| OBSERVE || HOSPITALITY || The Hilton Hotel & Conference Centre || Deluxe Plus Room || Executive Lounge Access || Warsaw || Poland || MODERN SPACE & DESIGN || by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

nice pics, too bad about the right wing hoodlums, but there is a lot of anger in the world these days sadly


----------



## ww_lodz

You'll find more of these HERE.


rysiekone said:


> *Złote Tarasy - Warszawa *
> JERDE PARTNERSHIP INTERNATIONAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> więcej:
> Złote Tarasy - Fotografia Architektury


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/6560679317/] Warsaw old town by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierodamiani/6547616825/] Warsaw old town at night by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik




----------



## ww_lodz

Warsaw subway by Marta Rybicka


>


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7178224233/in/set-72157629350301709/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7665388740/in/set-72157629350301709


----------



## Urbanista1

very nice, unique vantage points on Warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw city by Amarok1977, on Flickr


Warsaw 5970 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


F_Warsaw street, to river by cwh3291, on Flickr


Tram, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/8186211680/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/8135999712/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7980158904/in/photostream


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7044674481/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7387879222/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7173907703/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/6970727512/in/photostream


----------



## sieradzanin1

http://www.facebook.com/LotniskoChopina?fref=ts


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/8191632056/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7143115503/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/6838230608/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/6888792531/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/6882542095/in/photostream


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Krzysztof Lenda, on Flickr


Warsaw by Krzysztof Lenda, on Flickr


225 by extraña extraña, on Flickr


|| OBSERVE || URBAN BEAUTY || @ The 30th Floor || The Palace Of Culture And Science || Warsaw || Poland || Enjoy The Skyline Of Urban Life || by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr


----------



## Dakaro

Great photos guys! :cheers:


----------



## Deo

sieradzanin1 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/LotniskoChopina?fref=ts


EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7784140544/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7941756118/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/8175418597/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/8189284428/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7581513916/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7555114126/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martarybicka/7178223471/in/photostream


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/krzysztof-lenda/8211201444/] Warsaw by Krzysztof Lenda, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeridienhotels/5612069323/] Le Meridien Bristol, Warsaw—Superior Room by LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Wedel Chocolate cafe.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/annawoinska/3255725663/] E.Wedel by AnyaW1973, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/evarees/4178379671/] Wedel by Eva Rees, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - Poland-28.jpg by Fata_morgana12, on Flickr


Warsaw - Poland-27.jpg by Fata_morgana12, on Flickr


Warsaw - Poland-25.jpg by Fata_morgana12, on Flickr


Warsaw - Poland-24.jpg by Fata_morgana12, on Flickr


Warsaw - Poland-29.jpg by Fata_morgana12, on Flickr


----------



## slawik1416

I was in Warsaw, yesterday. :banana: It's an amazing city. 

pics:


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw skyline by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw is growing up by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Sun by 2re, on Flickr


|| OBSERVE || URBAN BEAUTY || @ The 30th Floor || The Palace Of Culture And Science || Warsaw || Poland || Enjoy The Skyline Of Urban Life || by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr


----------



## slawik1416




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_5477 by chrispot.rm, on Flickr


IMG_5475 by chrispot.rm, on Flickr


Street Lights by Antyfemina, on Flickr


IMG_5400 - Old Town by chrispot.rm, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## sieradzanin1

By adamMa



adamMa said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1792 Warsaw by night by Dorota.S - Off/On, on Flickr


WarszawaNov2006-1716 by alison.toon, on Flickr


WarszawaNov2006-1705 by alison.toon, on Flickr


DSC_0965 by Warsoulexperiance, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

xxx 04 ZTM A207 WR-65207 116 by hpulling, on Flickr


xxx 04 ZTM 2012 [Warsaw tram] 24 by hpulling, on Flickr


Warsaw by k.nowak, on Flickr


Warsaw is growing up by Jurek.P, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## sieradzanin1

sieradzanin1 said:


> http://www.tvp.pl/publicystyka/programy-informacyjne/wiadomosci/wideo/04122012-1930/9116352
> 
> od 10:47 do 10:52


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by Vivian Y2012, on Flickr


Warsaw, Poland by Vivian Y2012, on Flickr


Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland by Vivian Y2012, on Flickr


Warsaw, Poland by Vivian Y2012, on Flickr


Warsaw, Poland by Vivian Y2012, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Buildings at corner of Jana Pankiewicza - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Zloty Terasy (Golden Terrace) - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Recently Restored - Beautiful Building on Aleje Jerozolimskie - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Modern Skyscrapers around Zloty Terasy - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr


Fountain at Palace of Culture - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wayne_g_world/8262645750/] Texting, Texting, Texting - everyone - everywhere - Texting - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wayne_g_world/8261573705/] Curious Look from Hooded Crow - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wayne_g_world/8264426904/] Nowy Świat Street - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wayne_g_world/8263395345/] Lovely Building on Bracka - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wayne_g_world/8264499894/] Articulated Bus on Aleje Jerozolimskie Street - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wayne_g_world/8263444505/] Bank Gospodarstwa Krajowego w Warszawie - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Oslo2022

*Suggestion for new skyscraper - Museum of modern art*


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5171 by ewewlo, on Flickr


SG103884 by mariuszmirecki, on Flickr


SG102101 by mariuszmirecki, on Flickr


SG103751 by mariuszmirecki, on Flickr


SG103874 by mariuszmirecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warszawa, Mazowsze, Poland (PL) by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


Warszawa, Mazowsze, Poland (PL) by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


Warszawa, Mazowsze, Poland (PL) by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


Warszawa, Mazowsze, Poland (PL) by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


Warszawa, Mazowsze, Poland (PL) by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4082257366/] Warsaw street by Rich pick, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## univer

great shot for warsawa


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Warsaw Christmas 2012


----------



## rychlik

http://hdrphotographer.blogspot.ca/


----------



## rychlik

Copernicus Science Center


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/1111992/6665734071/] Warsaw, Poland by julia magdalena, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiot/8254849887/] Warsaw in Winter's lights by Jasiot, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasiot/8254851213/] Warsaw preparing for Christmas by Jasiot, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8259971211/] Christmas illumination in the Old Town in Warsaw. by tigrax4, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8261041034/] Christmas illumination in the Old Town in Warsaw. by tigrax4, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8259973215/] Christmas illumination in the Old Town in Warsaw. by tigrax4, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/8238761475/] Jarmark Bożonarodzeniowy / Christmas market by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/8239856782/] Jarmark Bożonarodzeniowy / Christmas market by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/8238789073/] Jarmark Bożonarodzeniowy / Christmas market by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/8238780037/] Jarmark Bożonarodzeniowy / Christmas market by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/polandmfa/8238764653/] Jarmark Bożonarodzeniowy / Christmas market by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippkorting/6140286876/] Warschau by Philipp Korting, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/eskael/7400814110/] Warschau by Sascha Klauer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/tusdestinosnet/5908916175/] Gran Teatro de Varsovia. by tusdestinos.net, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/vineco/6980002677/] Varsóvia by demiante, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosquefalam/5485058063/] Varsóvia - Conhecendo a Polônia by fotosquefalam, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosquefalam/5485653778/] Varsóvia - Conhecendo a Polônia by fotosquefalam, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosquefalam/5485058801/] Varsóvia - Conhecendo a Polônia by fotosquefalam, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosquefalam/5485059637/] Varsóvia - Igreja S. Estanislau by fotosquefalam, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/vineco/6844885820/] Varsóvia by demiante, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF5200 by ewewlo, on Flickr


Warsaw - Plac Zamkowy by Daniel Tshibangu, on Flickr


Warsaw - Stadion Narodowy by Daniel Tshibangu, on Flickr


Warsaw - Krakowskie Przedmieście by Daniel Tshibangu, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cfpstudio/8280077630/] Travel by Creative Focus Photography, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cfpstudio/8280075196/] Travel by Creative Focus Photography, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cfpstudio/8280073820/] Travel by Creative Focus Photography, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Fusion by Sempoo, on Flickr


London eye in Warsaw by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Poland Warsaw January 2013 by Smo_Q - I 'm out of time, on Flickr


Travel pics P1000486 by PowderPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartello/8082478519/] Warsaw by midnight by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartello/5726291835/] Untitled by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/bartello/8091128327/] Behind Cosmopolitan by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1

amazing thread rychlik


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by k.nowak, on Flickr


Warsaw is growing up by Jurek.P, on Flickr


SG102106 by mariuszmirecki, on Flickr


Warsaw de brincar by nuno.marques.cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Skyline (panorama) by Dev EBM, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw by night by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


----------



## Oslo2022

Superb skyline of Warsaw from the "Museum of the History of the polish jews" thread.



jester said:


>


----------



## rychlik

great work guys


----------



## El Dee

Sen o Warszawie. Really have to go back there.


----------



## misiek9300

Pstrykacz said:


>





morris71 said:


> Złota 44 & Cosmopolitan by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> IS_SDC15966 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr
> 
> Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr





pawel.guraj said:


> Z okęcia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pzdr,p





michal1701 said:


> 03.02.2013



:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

156x365 - @ Stare Miasto by Pawel Tomaszewicz, on Flickr


The Westin Warsaw—Surroundings by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


The Westin Warsaw—Surroundings by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


The Westin Warsaw—Palace in Wilanow by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw winter.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## markuus

Thanks for a new update. Warsaw is definitely a must see on my city lists. Next year! 
I love the libeskind building, its so different and dinamic.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by night by paulya2705, on Flickr


Sunset over Warsaw by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw Old Town by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Untitled by adders_, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdahlke/8384932682/




Are they ever planning on renovating that second tower of that church? Seems like it's been like that for centuries....


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## Deo

*Source: Facebook*


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/UratowaneObiektyZabytkowe

https://www.facebook.com/UratowaneObiektyZabytkowe


----------



## christos-greece

Sheraton Warsaw Hotel—Surroundings Off Property by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Warsaw Hotel—Surroundings view From The Property by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Warsaw Hotel—Local Area by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Warsaw Hotel—Local Area by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0077 by Tammam TILLO, on Flickr


Warsaw Poland by quixoticguide, on Flickr


Warsaw - Night 1 by Angel Tzara  Find me @ angeltzara.com, on Flickr


Warsaw by night by Jurek.P, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

225 by extraña extraña, on Flickr


Untitled by Angelika Kaczanowska / Metissa, on Flickr


*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


SG103856 by mariuszmirecki, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/calluna_vulgaris/8206062525/in/pool-warsaw









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8469354849/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calluna_vulgaris/8449325148/in/pool-warsaw/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/calluna_vulgaris/8405886921/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guntac/8403222148/in/pool-warsaw/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guntac/7241287814/in/pool-warsaw/


----------



## markuus

great shots. one of my favourites threads. Old town in Warsaw looks so unreal. Like a fairy tale arround the morden centre.


----------



## ww_lodz

http://dunadan-from-bag-end.deviantart.com/art/Warsaw-from-the-high-333879727









http://rotfling.deviantart.com/art/Warsaw-skyscrapers-349096033


----------



## rychlik

Singer Anna Cyzon on Youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vxVzdwrBqYw


----------



## rychlik

http://tvnwarszawa.tvn24.pl/wideo,kategoria,wszystkie,1,najnowsze,1,83050.html


----------



## rychlik

my pics


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=578064&page=40


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...578064&page=40


----------



## christos-greece

Poland_20130407_0035 by Kristien VH, on Flickr


WARSAW, POLAND by sowasp7, on Flickr


WARSAW, POLAND by sowasp7, on Flickr


Poland_20130407_0062 by Kristien VH, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8645497441/] Poland_20130407_0027 by Kristien VH, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8646593928/] Poland_20130407_0031 by Kristien VH, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8645486739/] Poland_20130407_0074 by Kristien VH, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Praga district.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomiwaw/5488356895/] Warszawa. Ul.Ząbkowska "Koneser" (Warsaw/PL) by tomi1974wawa, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomiwaw/5488321269/] Warszawa. Ul.Ząbkowska "Koneser" (Warsaw/PL) by tomi1974wawa, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomiwaw/5680692873/] Warszawa.Ul.Ząbkowska (Warsaw/PL) by tomi1974wawa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Praga

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_m/6053355219/] _SDI1839_ShiftN by Marcin M., on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcin_m/6053356269/] _SDI1893 by Marcin M., on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomiwaw/5996933721/] Warszawa.Ul.Zamoyskiego (Warsaw/PL) by tomi1974wawa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cassandraa/4438777262/] ... by cassandraa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4228178644/] bloki by sikorskimariusz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/panpiotr/2247852155/] Jesus statuette in Praga by piotrd, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marynarz/2293909043/] vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas by Maciej M, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/marynarz/2293908497/] podryw (picking up) by Maciej M, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/lenkow/8632192052/] Trio zza Wisły by lenkow, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dzarro72/8213562316/] *** by dzarro72, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/8134236034/] Pigeon - Die Taube in der Hand by guidolo, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidolo/8125733057/] Cappuccino Memories by guidolo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/cassandraa_/6094115710/] *** by cassandraa_, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5989602073/] DSC_0292 by [email protected], on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kahadidi/5816032322/] Targowa St. by Katarzyna Rostalska, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kahadidi/5804987121/] Targowa St. by Katarzyna Rostalska, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kahadidi/5010080884/] Brzeska St. by Katarzyna Rostalska, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dzarro72/7472048088/] *** by dzarro72, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dzarro72/8062289188/] *** by dzarro72, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/dzarro72/7767271536/] *** by dzarro72, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## El Dee

Is this in Praga? I will visit Warsaw in the end of may hope that I can make some nice pictures.


----------



## rychlik

El Dee said:


> Is this in Praga? I will visit Warsaw in the end of may hope that I can make some nice pictures.


Yes it's in the Praga neighborhood. Take some great pics.


----------



## rychlik

http://mariuszluczak.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Most-Śląsko-Dąbrowski-Warszawa.jpg


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554389&page=39


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554389&page=38


----------



## ReefGear

Central Business District by *don_camillo*:


don_camillo said:


> dzisiejsze:


...and by *deamon82*:


deamon82 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

Muzeum Historii Żydów Polskich / Museum of the History of Polish Jews by PolandMFA, on Flickr


Muzeum Historii Żydów Polskich / Museum of the History of Polish Jews by PolandMFA, on Flickr


Muzeum Historii Żydów Polskich / Museum of the History of Polish Jews by PolandMFA, on Flickr


Abandoned Factory by Tajsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Skyline by Yannick De Bel, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Yannick De Bel, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Yannick De Bel, on Flickr


_MG_7161.jpg by PawelKowalik, on Flickr


warsaw 2013 by gastone91, on Flickr


----------



## ReefGear

Warsaw by *adamMa*:


adamMa said:


>


----------



## rychlik

http://polandexclusive.com/en/event-location-guide/masowien/restauracja-polska-raaana


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._Ydt1sgcO47VZ6PpbbrOYRz1PP9wKg&type=1&theater


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Browarmia/188128454559009


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF6499 by ewewlo, on Flickr


Angry Birds by Tajsi, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Tim Taubert, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8202960217/] Twilight Tower by robarnold_, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/8628520798/] _DSF7426 by Artur Malinowski am1974, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/8628514478/] _DSF7436 by Artur Malinowski am1974, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw blue by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline (panorama) by Dev EBM, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

moment by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


Warszawa_Ochota by Robert Danieluk, on Flickr


*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


Grzybowski Square at night, Warsaw, Poland by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr


Rainbow Palace by robarnold_, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leszczelowski/8441994939/in/pool-warsaw/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pattcatz/8580215399/in/pool-warsaw/


----------



## El Dee

What a city! Can't wait till next month


----------



## rychlik

Praga district.





























http://warszawa.lovetotravel.pl/warszawska_praga


----------



## Marbur66

Great pics as always Rychlik.


----------



## rychlik

More Praga.




























http://warszawa.lovetotravel.pl/warszawska_praga


----------



## Linguine

very nice, awesome images from Warsaw. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Sky Harp by Sebastian Kaliszewski, on Flickr


Warsaw city by Amarok1977, on Flickr


WRSZW - 04 by Celtic Joker, on Flickr


Untitled by Angelika Kaczanowska / Metissa, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Fryderyk Chopin Museum 










http://warszawa.lovetotravel.pl/muzeum_fryderyka_chopina


----------



## rychlik

Poland's most prestigious park, The Royal Baths.









http://www.wazki.pl/wazki_warszawy/warszawa_lazienki/lazienki_mapa.gif

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749534647/] łazienki by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2750367734/] łazienki by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2750391066/] łazienki by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749549179/] łazienki by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2750376220/] łazienki by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/2749546503/] łazienki by littlewindandsea, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


Museum of the History of Polish Jews by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


*** by M Golebiewski, on Flickr


PAST by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Grzybowski Square at night, Warsaw, Poland by Krzysztof Jasiak, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...168197609.8182.112367258803200&type=1&theater


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00079 Old City by Dorota.S - very busy, on Flickr


DSC00068 by Dorota.S - very busy, on Flickr


DSC00073 Widok na trasę WZ by Dorota.S - very busy, on Flickr


DSC00094 ..... koniec Piwnej by Dorota.S - very busy, on Flickr


----------



## markuus

Its funny that from all these amazing pictures Warsaw appears a great city, with so many faces, yet, somehow, it is not as popular or well touristy known as Prague or Budapest.


----------



## christos-greece

Summer in the City [Explore 15.03.2013. - #139] by Jurek.P, on Flickr


It was a long day.... [Explore 18.03.2013 - #208] by Jurek.P, on Flickr


blog.centralny.info 31/2013 - Wyścigi by night by centralniak, on Flickr


PAST by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

Warsaw by oN green satellite, on Flickr


* by bartosz.pilecki, on Flickr


* by bartosz.pilecki, on Flickr


Warsaw bottle by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw 2013 148 by mikedawg360, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465451&page=12


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


PAST by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Polish Academy of Sciences by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Night & Lights [Explore 13.03.2013 - #304] by Jurek.P, on Flickr


----------



## Rombi

markuus said:


> Its funny that from all these amazing pictures Warsaw appears a great city, with so many faces, yet, somehow, it is not as popular or well touristy known as Prague or Budapest.


With all due respect to Warsaw but even before WW II city was in different league. It has nice many nice faces but still...


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Night 2 by David Ripamonti, on Flickr


Warsaw Night by David Ripamonti, on Flickr


Poland Warsaw January 2013 by Smo_Q, on Flickr


Warsaw by night by Jurek.P - off until Saturday, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

Warsaw Central by milliped, on Flickr


Warschau Donut by milliped, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A palm tree by lenkow, on Flickr


Rainy Warsaw by lenkow, on Flickr


PKiN by lenkow, on Flickr


warsaw 1 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

lovely Warsaw , amazing photos ..


----------



## Dr.Luay

*Warsaw*


warsaw 12 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


warsaw 1 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


warsaw 10 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


warsaw 11 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


warsaw 3 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


warsaw 4 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


warsaw 2 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


warsaw 6 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


warsaw 5 by jorcasma90, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

*Mariensztat*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1473138&page=21


----------



## ww_lodz

*Ochota station*


Warszawa Ochota by isemantics, on Flickr


ARPS 024 Ochota 023b by Blagotebi, on Flickr


ARPS 019 Ochota 002a RT by Blagotebi, on Flickr


ARPS 022 Ochota 019a by Blagotebi, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

drab hip square by ignatzmice, on Flickr


Rainbow by lenkow, on Flickr


IMG_1038 by moon48, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Unit03, on Flickr


K by Unit03, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Yannick De Bel, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Tim Taubert, on Flickr


----------



## slawik1416




----------



## El Dee

What is that on the top of the Palace of Science and Culture?


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=1185


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=1185


----------



## ulbrek

El Dee said:


> What is that on the top of the Palace of Science and Culture?


Radio and TV antennas.


----------



## markuus

great photos. Warsaw is on my must do city break.


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Market Square, Warsaw by Dave Chantrey, on Flickr


Warsaw National Stadium by Dave Chantrey, on Flickr


P1040314 by andrei preda, on Flickr


Warsaw - Cityscape by S Walker, on Flickr


----------



## Ring

Here are some of my photos from this year:


----------



## Morrov555

El Dee said:


> What is that on the top of the Palace of Science and Culture?


Antenna.


----------



## rychlik

Spring photos are the nicest.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=1185


----------



## El Dee

Ring said:


> Here are some of my photos from this year:


Where have this pictures been taken? Especially the 7th one. Because I'd like to see more from Warsaw when I get back in 3 weeks. I've only seen the city centre (Zlote Tarasy, Palace, Market square).


----------



## christos-greece

Baird_Campbell_Old _Town_Square by Baird B Campbell, on Flickr


Night, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr


(re)Construsction, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr


Downtown, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr


Tram, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Beautiful atmosphere.






































Warsaw's lost art.




































https://www.facebook.com/Noc.Muzeow.w.Warszawie


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Noc.Muzeow.w.Warszawie/photos_stream


----------



## Adiks

rychlik said:


>


This is indeed one of the most beautiful streets on the Globe. Its not grande nor very rich, but the classical outline is marvelous. And I am not even exaggerating. Warsaw's best. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by night by Raaddi, on Flickr


PB210937 by Panu Lempiäinen, on Flickr


Warsaw by Grigor_M, on Flickr


PB210896 by Panu Lempiäinen, on Flickr


----------



## El Dee

rychlik said:


>


 Where have they been made? Which part of Warsaw? Close to the centre?


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Warsaw by Robert S. Donovan by Amir Farhang, on Flickr


polska (16) by ula step, on Flickr


Old Square, Warsaw, Poland by ferruginouz, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

El Dee said:


> Where have they been made? Which part of Warsaw? Close to the centre?


The first photo is Bank Square, and the second one is Saxon Garden. They are pretty much close to each other.


----------



## El Dee

Oooh now I see it. This is behind the statue for the unkown soldier. I've seen it. Really nice.


----------



## rychlik

torrential down pour


----------



## rychlik

warsaw now










https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/LotniskoChopina


----------



## rychlik

Mine


----------



## christos-greece

wieżowce by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


Tomb of the Unkown Soldier by michael.mu, on Flickr


Warsaw by Grigor_M, on Flickr


DSC_1996 by oravcek, on Flickr


----------



## El Dee

Foto: Warszawa Nieznana facebook

Seems an outdated picture. The new building close to Zlote tarasy is not finished on this picture.


----------



## christos-greece

Lotus Esprit Turbo by Matt Czarnocki [Mixtography], on Flickr


Ściana Wschodnia by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


Cosmopolitan by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Warsaw - Night rain_sepia by Wojtek_Ogorzelski, on Flickr


----------



## Cujas

Warsaw from sky, it's bonding pictur from google map


----------



## rychlik

Great pic above. I estimate it can't be more than a year old.

It also shows us how much land is available for building more skyscrapers in the core. Architects should be tripping over themselves to develop this area. This has to be some of the most prime land in this part of Europe.


----------



## Cujas

Yes, there are a lot of parking who can be built underground to bring more space for skyscraper. 

But I am agree with you, Warsaw have a good chance to become one of the most interesting skyline in central Europe.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9056965251/] Old water pump by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9043846382/] Hermitage by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ring

More picture spam from yours truly :bowtie:


----------



## Ring




----------



## El Dee

Nice pictures! The last 3 are from the "rich district" I suppose? With Rolex etc.


----------



## Ring

Yeah, it's Plac Trzech Krzyzy (Three Crosses Square) and Royal Route. Today I went to the northern part of the downtown and I was really surprised, it looks much better than I remembered it.

Lots of pictures coming in my thread, I will post some here as well.


----------



## christos-greece

Night in Old Town / Warsaw by Dorota S., on Flickr


Warsaw by Plrang GFX, on Flickr


Słonka III by syfon, on Flickr


Warsaw 6101 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr


F_Warsaw street, to river by cwh3291, on Flickr


----------



## Ring




----------



## christos-greece

"Subject River" by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Old Town, Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr


_DSC0561 by Dorota S., on Flickr


Night in Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr


_DSC0540 W tle duma narodowa by Dorota S., on Flickr


----------



## Ring




----------



## Ring

Hey, don't let this thread die! 

Chmielna street





































Newest addition:


----------



## JanVL

^^ Any renovation planned on that yellow building?


----------



## Ring

^^ I'm not sure. It looks abandoned to me.


----------



## rychlik

Paul McCartney in Warsaw.










https://www.facebook.com/PaulMcCartney/photos_stream


----------



## Ring




----------



## christos-greece

High away by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


Sunday morning by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


Warsaw by Antyfemina, on Flickr


IMG_9642 by rotsar, on Flickr


IMG_9573 by rotsar, on Flickr


----------



## Awik

Warsaw skyscrapers by Sebastian Deptula on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

JanVL said:


> ^^ Any renovation planned on that yellow building?


it's owned by a Spanish company who plan to renovate it eventually. company was having financial [problems.


----------



## Ring

Urbanista1 said:


> it's owned by a Spanish company who plan to renovate it eventually. company was having financial [problems.


"eventually" = in 20 years or so


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw skyline by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Slavophile, on Flickr


Warsaw blue by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


01d by Bartii, on Flickr


----------



## Ring

nice


----------



## rychlik

http://nazawszewarszawa.blogspot.ca/search/label/Śródmieście


----------



## rychlik

Landing in Warsaw.





















https://www.facebook.com/LotniskoChopina


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Warszawa-Z-Lotu-Ptaka/168255536578901


----------



## Ring

Szucha Avenue


----------



## christos-greece

Pepsi Arena and Warsaw skyline, Poland [960x863] by redditpictures, on Flickr


Warszawa - Most Świętokrzyski by majkelle, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Josep Granger, on Flickr


Night skyline of Warsaw by Krzysztof Dobrzański, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

rychlik said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.302258869893267.79478.258934300892391&type=3


This is a Katowice neon.

As always great photos in this thread!


----------



## rychlik

Is it? Ok, I blame the blog page I found it on.


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545187&page=27


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545187&page=27


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545187&page=25


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545187&page=25


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545187&page=23


----------



## vilniusguide

By me


----------



## christos-greece

L_M_0530-2 by Wojtek_Ogorzelski, on Flickr


Wet Evening in Warsaw by Sean O'Moore, on Flickr


Warsaw by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Warsaw by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

http://dedmaxopka.livejournal.com/71558.html


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice photos


----------



## panthiocodin

dudes are crazy! marvelous stuff


----------



## christos-greece

Wet Evening in Warsaw by Sean O'Moore, on Flickr


Wet Evening in Warsaw by Sean O'Moore, on Flickr


Wet Evening in Warsaw by Sean O'Moore, on Flickr


2013 08 07 Warsaw at Night, Poland by OkSeT, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Culture and Science and Warsaw Downtown by JM_GD, on Flickr


Warsaw Downtown, Poland by JM_GD, on Flickr


Warsaw - Downtown by KARO(lina), on Flickr


Skyline of old town Warsaw, Poland at sunset by acqua19, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/filip_bramorski/10140367636/]
DSC08003-001_ShiftN by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Mirów by .(Punkt), on Flickr


Biblioteka Uniwersytecka by .(Punkt), on Flickr


Biblioteka Uniwersytecka by .(Punkt), on Flickr


Rondo Romana Dmowskiego, Warszawa by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Xander2210, on Flickr


Warsaw /PKiN & downtown by www.itineri.de, on Flickr


Warsaw Skyline by Gregouill, on Flickr


CityBeach Warsaw | Poland by dawid.martynowski, on Flickr


Panorama Warszawa by dawid.martynowski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wollebinder/9917320183/]
Warsaw by Wolfgang Binder, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270745&page=249


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw night tram by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


Warsaw by Xander2210, on Flickr


Warsaw - The Palace of Culture and Science with Zlota 44 Tower & Zlote Tarasy Shopping Center by Peter2222, on Flickr


Warsaw - Rondo 1 Tower at Rondo ONZ (192m) by Peter2222, on Flickr


Financial District in Warsaw by Peter2222, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana?hc_location=stream


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfPoland?hc_location=stream


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw (Warszawa) - The Palace of Culture and Science by Peter2222, on Flickr


Warsaw Trade Tower (WTT, 208m) by Peter2222, on Flickr


Warsaw Trade Tower (WTT, 208m) by Peter2222, on Flickr


Warsaw by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr


Little bit wide by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

November 11 protests. People are pissed off about something.
Interesting how flares always add to the atmosphere.
Europeans really know how to riot when they're not satisfied. You don't get this kind of excitement where I live. 














































http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/warszawa/...w-warszawie-rozwiazany-liczne-incydenty/g52dd


----------



## natansalda

^^ They are more like fascist than patriots unfortunatelly...


----------



## Ring

:troll:


----------



## natansalda

^^ Na pierwszej fotce Wawa bardzo wielkomiejsko się prezentuje


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

rychlik said:


> November 11 protests. People are pissed off about something.
> Interesting how flares always add to the atmosphere.
> Europeans really know how to riot when they're not satisfied. You don't get this kind of excitement where I live.


Europeans? You kiddin"? These savages tried to crush the Russian embassy! It is difficult to recognize it as the European style. It is Bantustan rather! :nuts:


----------



## Rombi

:cripes:

You mean like this?


----------



## evil toohey

natansalda said:


> ^^ They are more like fascist than patriots unfortunatelly...


What exactly makes them fascist? Can you elaborate?


----------



## rychlik




----------



## wilczur257

So, welcome russian brothers in Bantustan, from what I know a few days ago the Russian savages attacked the Polish Embassy in Moscow :lol:


----------



## Ring

Time to revive this thread


----------



## Ring




----------



## christos-greece

Warszawa (skyline) by .(Punkt), on Flickr


Warsaw-central.jpg by laci.csonka, on Flickr


Metropolitan Business Centre , Pilsudski Square & Royal Castle by Gregouill, on Flickr


Warsaw by A.Darviņa -LV-, on Flickr


Summer in Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Merry Christmas


----------



## christos-greece

Old and new by Ewa's Oceans, on Flickr


Poland's Supreme Court by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr


Warsaw, Poland by bvillejohns, on Flickr


Warsaw, Poland by bvillejohns, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Xander2210, on Flickr


Downtown Warsaw by ralphrimmer, on Flickr


Downtown by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


Warsaw by PLateauus' Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Ring

It's December already :colbert:


----------



## rychlik

Ring said:


>


Lovely photo. Warsaw's most beautiful street.


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9632770684/]
Untitled by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9632780132/]
Krakowskie Przedmieście by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9629616465/]
Holy Cross Church by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9629662853/]
Warsaw Old Town surrounded by the old medieval defensive walls by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9629665405/]
Fryderyk Chopin Museum by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9629580609/]
Nicolaus Copernicus Monument in Warsaw by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9629511131/]
Polish Academy of Sciences by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9632749300/]
Visitationist Church by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9632727582/]
Hotel Europejski on Krakowskie Przedmieście by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9632688176/]
Untitled by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9629409067/]
Untitled by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

An angle of the city I've never seen before.

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlascar/9632584324/]
Warsaw by Jorge Lascar, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9205631256/]
Dans les rues, un soir du 2 juillet 2013 (Varsovie - Pologne)14.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9205624768/]
Dans les rues, un soir du 2 juillet 2013 (Varsovie - Pologne)13.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9224400956/]
Dans les rues du centre ville vers midi, le 4 juillet 2013 (Varsovie - Pologne)107.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9221816003/]
Dans les rues du centre ville vers midi, le 4 juillet 2013 (Varsovie - Pologne)128.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/scazalet/9221843683/]
Dans les rues du centre ville vers midi, le 4 juillet 2013 (Varsovie - Pologne)131.jpg by Stéphane Cazalet (Scaz), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Cityscape by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr


Mirów by .(Punkt), on Flickr


Mirów by .(Punkt), on Flickr


Rondo Romana Dmowskiego, Warszawa by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## Ring




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by tomasz.melka, on Flickr


waiting-for-christmas by Wojtek Toman (http://hdrphotographer.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Ornamental by Beach650, on Flickr


Palace by Beach650, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11311034803/]
Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11311256416/]
Kasprzaka by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11311333913/]
Gdzie tą nogę pchasz? by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11210500594/]
Twin Tower by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11210513675/]
Wola Center by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10806550203/]
PKiN by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10277547074/]
Złota 44 by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10630942094/]
Pałac Prezydencki by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]









[/url]
Krakowskie Przedmieście by Bartek71, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10106479563/]
PKiN by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10106099464/]
PKiN by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9941489095/]
Cosmopolitan by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9919449104/]
Kościół Św. Wojciecha by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9914133953/]
Prosta Tower by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warszawa się budzi z przepicia by eisenbahner, on Flickr


Magic ball by Daniel*1977, on Flickr


Aleja Jana Pawła by Gregouill, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline from Palace of Culture and Science 3 by alf.branch, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewewlo/5047677521/]
DSC_2475 by ewewlo, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewewlo/7712863062/]
DSCF1970 by ewewlo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewewlo/7790285602/]
DSCF2368 by ewewlo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewewlo/7911688520/]
DSCF3261 by ewewlo, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewewlo/7911645684/]
DSCF3263 by ewewlo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Regional wodka's.


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewewlo/8038428557/]
DSCF3410 by ewewlo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewewlo/8460836111/]
DSCF5433 by ewewlo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ewewlo/10360727116/]
DSCF0081 by ewewlo, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/krzewi/11341342796/]
Grand Theatre, Warsaw by - Krzewi -, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ana_m_decosta/11286699214/]
Warsaw's Castle Square by Ana Madelaine, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ana_m_decosta/11286618125/]
Untitled by Ana Madelaine, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11257967804/]
Priest suspicious (Castle Square, Warsaw) by Fleccki, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11120009393/]
Panda Blues by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11115275625/]
Keeping Watch by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11116110833/]
Park Deer by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11115656166/]
Park Life by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11192158055/]
Nike Silhouette by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11192211683/]
Barbican by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11174278365/]
Kiosk by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11193788345/]
Lazienki Statue by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11193124075/]
Park Statue by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11322427863/]
Hostel by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11322337006/]
Tourists by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericthefishking/11228028603/]
iPod You Pod by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10912055753/]
_MG_8733.jpg by mirek nie, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahlerianna/11299693756/]
Warszawa;Plac Unii City Shopping by Mahleriana, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahlerianna/10987946983/]
Untitled by Mahleriana, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/mahlerianna/10987917084/]
Untitled by Mahleriana, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

from among trees by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


Warsaw Poland by CarolRoberts1, on Flickr


Palace of Culture and Science in the fog by Mycroyance, on Flickr


Aston Martin DBS Volante by koza128, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://kultura.dziennik.pl/galeria/...korki-sztuka-galeria-zdjec-galeria-zdjec.html


----------



## rychlik

http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/...bardzo_udana__Zobacz_pelna_galerie_zdjec.html


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Downtown by Szejbi, on Flickr


Warsaw Downtown by Szejbi, on Flickr


Downtown Warsaw by ralphrimmer, on Flickr


Warsaw /PKiN & downtown by www.itineri.de, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270745&page=252


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270745&page=250


----------



## bozenBDJ

Magda M  by Bart0lini, on Flickr


----------



## WMS

Old one, but cool.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Palace of Culture and Science 3 by alf.branch, on Flickr


. by Adam Olszański, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline from Palace of Culture and Science 2 by alf.branch, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline from Palace of Culture and Science 3 by alf.branch, on Flickr


----------



## WMS

Very nice pic of Frankfurt ^^


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Damn! You are right...


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/mult...est-pictures-from-december-19/article6594247/


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

http://warszawa.naszemiasto.pl/arty...-swieta-2013-bez-sniegu-duzo-slonca,id,t.html


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=1321


----------



## christos-greece

Merry Christmas! by Monika Kostera (urbanlegend), on Flickr


on the street by Anna Dymkowska-Kowalska, on Flickr


old town, old horse & old man by Anna Dymkowska-Kowalska, on Flickr


Old Town Christmas by Anna Dymkowska-Kowalska, on Flickr

Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=470776&page=246


----------



## christos-greece

Rondo Romana Dmowskiego, Warszawa by Gregouill, on Flickr


Złota 44 and InterContinental - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4224 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Złote Tarasy - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4242 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Palac Kulutury i Nauki - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4203 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


_MG_9755-2G by Bruspotter, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603282&page=5


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603282&page=5


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=671918


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861896


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=861896


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1470627&page=6


----------



## christos-greece

Trakt królewski 3 by michal.komski, on Flickr


Trakt królewski 4 by michal.komski, on Flickr


Trakt królewski by michal.komski, on Flickr


Trakt królewski 2 by michal.komski, on Flickr


Warsaw by janlewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## markuus

Thank you for another great set of your capital of so many faces! ~


----------



## FAAN

Christmas Illumination por sokole oko, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Rush hour Warsaw II por urbanphoto.project, no Flickr









Source


Warschau_skyline por stralsunnerjunge, no Flickr









Source









Source


[217] por .:: christer.leidolph ::., no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Source









Source









Source


my_town por I_see_rhinoceros_in_your_eyes, no Flickr


----------



## rychlik

I like this picture. 



FAAN said:


> Source


----------



## rychlik

*Wilanow Palace*












Very pretty.


















https://www.facebook.com/wilanow


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/wilanow


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland. Castle Square by Dennis Rogers Photo, on Flickr


Colorful bridge in Warsaw by janlewandowski, on Flickr


Warszawa (Warsaw / Varsovie / Warschau), Poland by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


Warszawa (Warsaw / Varsovie / Warschau), Poland by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


Warszawa (Warsaw/ Varsovie), Poland by LeszekZadlo, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=418879&page=5


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11904009213/]
WTT by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11903619925/]
Teatr Lalka by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Złote Tarasy - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4242 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Złote Tarasy - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4304 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Skyline of Warsaw with Złota 44 and Palac Kulutury i Nauki - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4209 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Palac Kulutury i Nauki - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4280 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## markuus

Warsaw has fame for a fantastic christmas lights. Great pictures.


----------



## JanVL

michau said:


> Ze wspomnianej przez Frediego sesji zdjęciowej z Almameru (2014.01.13):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jako bonus staruszek ciągnący młodzieńca


:cheers:


----------



## FAAN

Castle Square at Christmas por Davide Seddio, no Flickr


"A gift from the Soviet People" por Andrew Eberlin, no Flickr


warsaw park por Drew MacKellar, no Flickr


Warsaw, City of skyscrapers por Jurek.P, no Flickr


Evening [Explore 21.03.2013 - #330] por Jurek.P, no Flickr


Summer in Warsaw por Jurek.P, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warschau_neue_Innenstadt by stralsunnerjunge, on Flickr


Warschau_skyline by stralsunnerjunge, on Flickr


Warschau_Zug_gegen_Zug by stralsunnerjunge, on Flickr


Warschau_Kulturpalast by stralsunnerjunge, on Flickr


Warschau_Busse, Busse, Busse by stralsunnerjunge, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Swietokrzyski Bridge under the rail bridge por Davide Seddio, no Flickr


[219] por .:: christer.leidolph ::., no Flickr


National Stadium por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


Stadion Narodowy por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


National Stadium por Maciek Lulko, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Source


Market Place, Warsaw Old Town por Pawel Banaszkiewicz, no Flickr









Source


Castle Square, Warsaw Old Town por Pawel Banaszkiewicz, no Flickr


Rainbow Bridge por Darek Drapala, no Flickr









Source


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos also here FAAN :cheers:


----------



## markuus

Fabulous photos.


----------



## Awik

Warsaw CBD by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Urząd Skarbowy 2 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


UW by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw skyscrapers by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Cosmopolitan Tower by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9523933094/]
Cosmopolitan Tower, Orange Tower by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Praga district.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Chopin's heart is kept in this Warsaw church. The grave's in Paris.


----------



## Ring




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


Warsaw, Old Town panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


Warsaw, Old Town panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66

Great set!


----------



## FAAN

Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr


Warsaw City of Lovers by hotonpictures, on Flickr


Old Town View - Warsaw by Plrang GFX, on Flickr









Source


National Stadium, Warsaw by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


Fryderyk Chopin Museum by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


Indian restaurant sign in Warsaw by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Saturday night by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Old Town by night by Jurek.P, on Flickr


Warszawa panorama Emilii Plater by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr


Wrzesień 2012 by Moja pasja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warszawa (skyline) by .(Punkt), on Flickr


Warsaw-central.jpg by laci.csonka, on Flickr


Metropolitan Business Centre , Pilsudski Square & Royal Castle by Gregouill, on Flickr


Warsaw by A.Darviņa -LV-, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warszawazdjecia


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Złota 44 and InterContinental - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4224 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Złote Tarasy - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4242 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Palac Kulutury i Nauki - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4203 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


_MG_9755-2G by Bruspotter, on Flickr


Muzeum Techniki - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4219 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Skyline of Warsaw with Złota 44 and Palac Kulutury i Nauki - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4209 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

grzegorz_pastuszak_photography_studio_one1_warszawa_warsaw_76 by Grzegorz Pastuszak Photography, on Flickr


_DSC0106 (2) by RZP_Leeuwarden, on Flickr


grzegorz_pastuszak_photography_studio_one1_warszawa_warsaw_28 by Grzegorz Pastuszak Photography, on Flickr


Warsaw, Old Town panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


Varsovie by Punkrocker*, on Flickr


L1001791_N by Wojtek_Ogorzelski, on Flickr

*Chuck Hagel, US Defense Secretary*


140131-M-EV637-130 by Secretary of Defense, on Flickr


140131-M-EV637-131 by Secretary of Defense, on Flickr


140130-M-EV637-305 by Secretary of Defense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_6901 by fazzi.pietro, on Flickr


National Stadium by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


National Stadium, Warsaw by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


Marynarska street by Radek Galczynski, on Flickr


DSC09513w by pgerula, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01

http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/138559.html


----------



## rychlik




----------



## Urbanista1

o yes I love that Warsaw neighbourhood. Blocks and blocks of grand and original apartment houses.


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaBezSyfu


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaBezSyfu


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/darek_drapala/12232452896/]
Nymphomatic by Darek Drapala, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12275714786/]
WTN_PL_2014_JANUARY_WARSZAWA_101069_20131221 by uaru.amphiacantoides, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11435167703/]
_DSC9661 by Bartek Nejman, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/to022


----------



## christos-greece

On the rooftop por sokole oko, no Flickr


Castle Square, Warsaw Old Town por Pawel Banaszkiewicz, no Flickr


Piwna street, Warsaw Old Town por Pawel Banaszkiewicz, no Flickr


Marriott Hotel, Warsaw por Pawel Banaszkiewicz, no Flickr


----------



## rychlik

My page.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by night by Kwiatkowski Bartosz, on Flickr


Warsaw by k.nowak, on Flickr


|| OBSERVE || URBAN BEAUTY || @ The 30th Floor || The Palace Of Culture And Science || Warsaw || Poland || Enjoy The Skyline Of Urban Life || by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr


|| OBSERVE || URBAN BEAUTY || @ The 30th Floor || The Palace Of Culture And Science || Warsaw || Poland || Enjoy The Skyline Of Urban Life || by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr


|| OBSERVE || URBAN BEAUTY || @ The 30th Floor || The Palace Of Culture And Science || Warsaw || Poland || Enjoy The Skyline Of Urban Life || by || UggBoy♥UggGirl || PHOTO || WORLD || TRAVEL ||, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

This is a really cool winter Warsaw attraction. It's unique in Europe.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank by rafax1977, on Flickr


DSC_4526 by Sam Worgan, on Flickr


Skyline of Warsaw with Złota 44 and Palac Kulutury i Nauki - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4196 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Złote Tarasy - Warszawę / Warsaw / Warschau - IMN_4304 by PM Cheung, on Flickr


Warsaw by Mar-Lea, on Flickr


National Stadium by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Worth a click.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/laurastudarus/warsaw-poland-vacation






http://www.buzzfeed.com/laurastudarus/warsaw-poland-vacation







http://www.buzzfeed.com/laurastudarus/warsaw-poland-vacation


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fleccki/11242925424/]
Old professor (Warsaw University) by Fleccki, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/hihnt/4015141644/]
Girl's Silhouette by Hihnt, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12618590673/]
Old Town City Wall, Warsaw, Poland, 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12618403805/]
Market Square, Old Town, Warsaw, Poland, 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12618828284/]
Royal Castle under Reconstruction, Warsaw, Poland, 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12618522523/]
Market Square, Old Town, Warsaw, Poland, 1977 by Gösta Knochenhauer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/am1974/12419544675/]
AMM_9229 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtasikmarcin/12341102045/]
Living in Warsaw - dreaming of NYC by Collect Time Not Things, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtasikmarcin/12341111935/]
Rainy Chillout by Collect Time Not Things, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtasikmarcin/12480989845/]
Three generations & plenty of birds by Collect Time Not Things, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/wojtasikmarcin/12341157675/]
Vintage Warsaw by Collect Time Not Things, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Urbanista1

I like these atypical pics of Warsaw that capture people in their everyday goings-on, so unself-consciously poetic.


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw, Warszawa*


















by kafarek


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

http://warszawskie-mozaiki.blogspot.ca/


----------



## rychlik

http://warszawskie-mozaiki.blogspot.ca/


----------



## christos-greece

Rush hour Warsaw II by urbanphoto.project, on Flickr


Warschau_skyline by stralsunnerjunge, on Flickr


[217] by .:: christer.leidolph ::., on Flickr


Rush hour Warsaw I by Urban Photo Project (UrbanPhP), on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://warszawaxxi.blogspot.ca/search/label/Przekrój


----------



## rychlik

http://warszawaxxi.blogspot.ca/search/label/Przekrój


----------



## rychlik

http://warszawaxxi.blogspot.ca/search/label/Śródmieście / Śródmieście Pd


----------



## Darhet




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Xander2210, on Flickr


Warsaw /PKiN & downtown by www.itineri.de, on Flickr


CityBeach Warsaw | Poland by dawid.martynowski, on Flickr


Panorama Warszawa by dawid.martynowski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://warszawskie-mozaiki.blogspot.ca/


----------



## rychlik

http://warszawskie-mozaiki.blogspot.ca/


----------



## rychlik

http://warszawskie-mozaiki.blogspot.ca/


----------



## FAAN

Warszawa Palac w Wilanowie by Alessandro Brusa, on Flickr


Warszawa Zamek Krolewski by Alessandro Brusa, on Flickr


Warszawa Centrum at Night by PiTiS ¬~, on Flickr


Warszawa Stare Miasto by PiTiS ¬~, on Flickr


Warsaw by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


Plac Zamkowy by thausj, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

city centre by paluszekrulez, on Flickr


townhouses in color by paluszekrulez, on Flickr


DSC00522 by anmamali, on Flickr


DSC00565 by anmamali, on Flickr


DSC07228 by anmamali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Jud▲s, on Flickr


IMG_4167 by meurer, on Flickr


Photowalk Meet Up 500px by jurek_jjt, on Flickr


Useful by Ewa's Oceans, on Flickr


Piwna street, Warsaw Old Town by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/SubiektywnyDoborZdjecWarszawy


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/SubiektywnyDoborZdjecWarszawy


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/SubiektywnyDoborZdjecWarszawy


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Polna Street


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Butem-po-Wawie/665978930084719


----------



## Urbanista1

very nice selection as always, many contrasts, much variety in scale and details. love it.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Butem-po-Wawie/665978930084719


----------



## rychlik

*Belweder*
You can see this on the Belvedere vodka bottle. 




















https://www.facebook.com/SubiektywnyDoborZdjecWarszawy


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Downtown by Szejbi, on Flickr


Downtown Warsaw by ralphrimmer, on Flickr


Warsaw /PKiN & downtown by www.itineri.de, on Flickr


. by Adam Olszański, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline from Palace of Culture and Science 2 by alf.branch, on Flickr


Warsaw skyline from Palace of Culture and Science 3 by alf.branch, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8800042490/]
Warszawa wokół Tarskiego by PawelWimmer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/SubiektywnyDoborZdjecWarszawy


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8789426929/]
Warszawa wokół Tarskiego by PawelWimmer, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8800039056/]
Warszawa wokół Tarskiego by PawelWimmer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8800053470/]
Warszawa wokół Tarskiego by PawelWimmer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8789552789/]
Warszawa wokół Tarskiego by PawelWimmer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


yellow by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


Warsaw Cityscape by Eric The Fish (2013), on Flickr


Varsovie depuis le Palais de la Culture et de la Science by Gregouill, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/liberal_ed/3000033751/]
Warsaw Uprising Monument by Liberal Ed, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyletaylor/4051073026/]
Warsaw - 137 by Kyle Taylor, Dream It. Do It., on Flickr[/URL]


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyletaylor/4051091010/]
Warsaw - 179 by Kyle Taylor, Dream It. Do It., on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyletaylor/4050216817/]
Warsaw - 155 by Kyle Taylor, Dream It. Do It., on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw Uprising Monument


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Square, Warsaw, Poland by ferruginouz, on Flickr


Piece of a city (skyscrapers) in B&W by rzuc-butem, on Flickr


Warsaw by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


winter scene by Darek Drapala (OVER 1 000 000 VIEWS THANK YOU), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - skyline of the city center from Szczesliwice Hill #1 par fkwiatkowski, sur Flickr


Warsaw - skyline of the city center from Szczesliwice Hill #2 par fkwiatkowski, sur Flickr


Warsaw Skyline par hansn, sur Flickr


Warsaw Skyline par Sebastian Deptula, sur Flickr


Warsaw, Poland par SchadePhoto, sur Flickr


Warsaw panorama from Vistula bank par rafax1977, sur Flickr


----------



## Ring




----------



## FAAN

Ulica Kanonia por Carlos 90, no Flickr


Varsovia es música por Carlos 90, no Flickr


Castle Square por Margrét G.J., no Flickr


204.365.2 por Michał Bełdyga, no Flickr


Warsaw Shore por Eric The Fish (2013), no Flickr









Source


----------



## FAAN

Warsaw - panorama from Gdanski Bridge por fkwiatkowski, no Flickr


Warsaw por Collect Time Not Things, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

warsaw blues par hubopotam, sur Flickr


Warsaw by night par Sebastian Deptula, sur Flickr


nightlife par lexxxer, sur Flickr


Bridge par Mathias.Rubler, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, city center par Mathias.Rubler, sur Flickr


warsaw par flavouz, sur Flickr


Warsaw Skyline par zapiszchwile, sur Flickr


Warsaw par My Warsaw, sur Flickr


Warsaw par My Warsaw, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - skyline from Gdanski Bridge par fkwiatkowski, sur Flickr


Warsaw - skyline of the city center from Szczesliwice Hill #1 par fkwiatkowski, sur Flickr


Warsaw Skyline par Sebastian Deptula, sur Flickr


Warsaw Skyline par zapiszchwile, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw !!! par Rambonp love's all the crea, sur Flickr


Warsaw 2007 par Xenograft, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ewewlo, sur Flickr


IMG_8599 par YTLai, sur Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

spring has definitely sprung in Warsaw.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - View from Palace of Culture and Science par Sebastian Kaczorowski, sur Flickr


Al. Niepodległości / Warsaw par Dorota.S - Off!, sur Flickr


Warsaw Skyline par zapiszchwile, sur Flickr


Rynek Starego Miasta par Dorota.S - Off!, sur Flickr


Warsaw March 2014 par kharanczyk, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1717695&page=4


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1717695&page=4


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1717695&page=2


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Skyline by hansn, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by kymm by AkanshaGautam, on Flickr

Balcony View: Warsaw by SchadePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

East Railway station in Warsaw par ela.kaszuba, sur Flickr


Ulica Kanonia par Carlos 90, sur Flickr


Warsaw by night par Sebastian Deptula, sur Flickr


VG6A5898 par tricky66, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Spire par Bartek71, sur Flickr


DSCN0044 par kitsosmitsos, sur Flickr


Cityscape par SchadePhoto, sur Flickr


Cityscape par SchadePhoto, sur Flickr


Warsaw, city center par Mathias.Rubler, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/n5vxZ5]St. Anna´s church by Margrét K. Adamsdóttir, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nbLerg]Wartburg 312 De Luxe by syndrom, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/mPDqe8]Wolf Bracka by Radek Kołakowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Wiezowce-12 par Liwnik, sur Flickr


Cityscape par SchadePhoto, sur Flickr


A day in Warsaw par syn4ps, sur Flickr


Cityscape par SchadePhoto, sur Flickr


Cityscape par SchadePhoto, sur Flickr


Cityscape par SchadePhoto, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270745&page=260


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Old Town, Warsaw par Stacey Fenton, sur Flickr


Warsaw par michaela.perold, sur Flickr


Plac Konstytucji / Warsaw par Dorota.S - !, sur Flickr


Warsaw, city center par Mathias.Rubler, sur Flickr


Warsaw par Collect Time Not Things, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Porsche 911 (997) GT3 RS par koza128, sur Flickr


Warsaw Poland par mathomas81, sur Flickr


Warsaw Poland par mathomas81, sur Flickr


Warsaw Poland par mathomas81, sur Flickr


Warsaw Poland par mathomas81, sur Flickr


----------



## Awik

By me.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw par Sebastian Deptula, sur Flickr


Warsaw, Poland [960x647] par logwater, sur Flickr


Warszawa na szybko par godlesso, sur Flickr


Plac Konstytucji / Warsaw par Dorota.S - !, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585122&page=99


----------



## christos-greece

Golden Terrace par - Krzewi -, sur Flickr


K3-3750.jpg par iTrax, sur Flickr


Varsovia / Warsaw (C) Javier García Blanco - www.viajesenelobjetivo.com par Javier García Blanco, sur Flickr


Warsaw par Sebastian Deptula, sur Flickr


Warsaw at Dusk par Simon AW, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rynek Starego Miasta par Ler4), sur Flickr


EU1-041 par dsskstephen, sur Flickr


Warsaw heights par pietkagab, sur Flickr


Widok w kierunku Centrum z Żoliborza par Dorota.S - !, sur Flickr


Warsaw par michaela.perold, sur Flickr


Warsaw par My Warsaw, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1054533&page=108


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/o1bxfR]Business Garden Warszawa by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gUnHTi]Warszawa się budzi z przepicia by KrzysztofTe Foto Blog, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/bc5hvx]Warszawa. by Olga Madejska, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/eaAAgQ]Stalin's Empire State (Warszawa) by Sonja Blanco, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nXd2gA]Festiwal Sztuka Ulicy, Warszawa / International Street Art Festival, Warsaw by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/muJJNZ]Metro Warszawa by klok.richard, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/kpZ5AJ]Warszawa by mariusz.sokalski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/a3Uqmv]Powisle by pilch.michal, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/cgGuMo]EP07-517 PKP-IC by vsoe, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ojSS9Z]Panorama of downtown Warsaw spotted from Tarchomin by objectivised, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nCpeGN]People sightseeing Praga by objectivised, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ocEz9y]Festiwal Sztuka Ulicy, Warszawa / International Street Art Festival, Warsaw by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oeDcgw]Festiwal Sztuka Ulicy, Warszawa / International Street Art Festival, Warsaw by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nXe81X]Festiwal Sztuka Ulicy, Warszawa / International Street Art Festival, Warsaw by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oeGzJp]Festiwal Sztuka Ulicy, Warszawa / International Street Art Festival, Warsaw by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nXdjSX]Festiwal Sztuka Ulicy, Warszawa / International Street Art Festival, Warsaw by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nVWM4p]Noc Świętojańska / Midsummer by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nDKDkA]Noc Świętojańska / Midsummer by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nv6v7b]Stare Miasto w Warszawie / Historic Centre of Warsaw by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nx9njZ]Stare Miasto w Warszawie / Historic Centre of Warsaw by PolandMFA, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## filosss

By Filosss:


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning Warsaw! par Sebastian Deptula, sur Flickr


Good morning Warsaw! par Sebastian Deptula, sur Flickr


Warsaw par mateuszzaczkiewicz, sur Flickr


Warsaw par Bartek71, sur Flickr


Warsaw par Ivanova Anna, sur Flickr


Warsaw par Bartek71, sur Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Warsaw Uprising Museum











70 year anniversary of the battle.











https://www.facebook.com/1944pl


----------



## christos-greece

DSC04603 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC04792 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC04612 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC04859 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC04740 by molero110, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

70th anniversary ceremony of Warsaw Uprising - August 1, 2014

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oxXZPv]70. rocznica Powstania Warszawskiego by Kancelaria Premiera, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/ogozMZ]70. rocznica Powstania Warszawskiego by Kancelaria Premiera, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/oxcfgn]Warszawa: Apel Poległych by Kancelaria Premiera, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/oxfF7P]Warszawa: Apel Poległych by Kancelaria Premiera, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nk6PWc]Spring Comes To Warsaw by Oleh Zavadsky, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/51pQCR]Nigdy więcej nie tańcz ze mną by vito72, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oAp59i]Old Town, Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Welcome to Warsaw! by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Terrace by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Sunset Over Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr

Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr

Warsaw by Night by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr

Warsaw by Night by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr

Rondo Dmowskiego by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/ButemPoWawie?fref=photo


----------



## WMS

^^ Balaton :cheers:


----------



## Gatech12

Awesome pics. Warsaw is an incredible city!


----------



## christos-greece

DSC05352 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC05347 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC05266 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC05325 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC05297 by molero110, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/fruEKn]Warsaw Old Town by sleejit, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/f45zJg]Night in Old Town / Warsaw by Dorota.S - !, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/mUpoFg]Leniwa niedziela w mieście by Dorota.S - !, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/is8ezK]Warsaw, Poland by tomasz.melka, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gDor5E]Grzybowski Square (Warsaw) by Darek Drapala, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/aVowjF]ever onward by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/aRSiYD]rainy and cold by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Plac Unii by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

DSC05250 by molero110, on Flickr

DSC05235 by molero110, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Saturday Night Fever by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Fairy Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Ronald34

Very nice and open minded city. Very clean and ordenly...


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oE5AZn]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oAhdzx]Warsaw Spire by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oAfz25]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oAfwub]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oiMD91]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oiMZUY]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oAfYof]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oC3r3n]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oiNiQ7]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oow5Bd]Warszawa Radość by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/orspqW]Bloodymir by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/o946Eg]Warszawa Radość by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oqgv7P]Warszawa Radość by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/omUpNN]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/o7rHmd]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/o7rBcm]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/o7s4gJ]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oqGtb6]Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Movie by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Lim Tower by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr

Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr

Fairy Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/zamek.krolewski.warszawa?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warszawa by kiyo kabocha, on Flickr

Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr

Warsaw by Benjamico, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gFLDBg]Market Place, Warsaw New Town by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gqtsr2]Młodziejowski Palace, Warsaw by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gaNuwX]Kluska Polska restaurant, Krzywe Koło street, Warsaw Old Town by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/eJwiKu]Market Place, Warsaw Old Town by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/evfqrq]Market Place, Warsaw Old Town by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gPFWGw]The Doors, Warsaw, Old Town by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oysK2h]Piwna Street, Warsaw Old Town by Pawel Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oGkheV]=) by Dawid Markoff, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[/url]We like to travel by warsawdowntownhostel, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr

DSC_4953.jpg by garciacordero, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyscrapers by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Movie by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw by moz2016, on Flickr

Grand Theatre, Warsaw by Jurek.P - off, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nJqmvR]Downtown by Dorota.S - !, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[/url]ul. Foksal / Warsaw by Dorota.S - !, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rychlik

[/url]Grand Hotel Garni by Dorota.S - !, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Autumn Skyscrapers by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

warsaw_autumn_2014_09_37 by John Eckhardt, on Flickr

AMM_6857 Date 14-09-14 Time 14-12 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Warsaw streets by Jurek.P, on Flickr

IMG_0962-HDR by Fata_morgana12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Glass houses by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Dusk in Warsaw by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Warsaw evening by BLOGUSZ, on Flickr

Warszawa by irene navares, on Flickr

Warsaw by night - view from my room by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## stingu

one by me:


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw cityscape by G Travels, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by G Travels, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Warsaw architecture by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire by Bartek71, on Flickr

Złota 44 with Intercontinental by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## JanVL

Great shot :applause:


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/staremiasto360


----------



## christos-greece

View from Saint Anne's bell tower, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

View from Saint Anne's bell tower, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

View from Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

View from Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

View from Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

View from Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

View from Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

View from Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## plus ratio quam vis

What is being built near Palace of Culture ?


----------



## christos-greece

warsaw. old market square on a clear day by kexi, on Flickr

View from Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

View from Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw 2 by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## Zapaleniec

Warsaw Night Cityscape [Crop] by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## 12m_P6

plus ratio quam vis said:


> What is being built near Palace of Culture ?


This site, which you can see, are works on the reconstruction of the Świętokrzyska Street after building the 2nd subway line.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw\ Widok w kierunku Nowego Światu by Dorota.S - !, on Flickr

Hotel Westin / Warsaw by night by Dorota.S - !, on Flickr

Warszawa by Damian Ludwikowski, on Flickr

Warszawa by Damian Ludwikowski, on Flickr

ściana wschodnia by _igi, on Flickr

Modern Warsaw by running-city, on Flickr

The National Stadium by stillunusual, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

Warsaw is so blessed to have amazing examples of every architectural style, it's literally a museum of architecture and urban planning, good and bad.


----------



## Urbanista1

it's been quiet here for a while and yet so much is going on in the city.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw 3 by postcards&memories, on Flickr

warhatan008-2014-07-26 by eevik_871, on Flickr

The National stadium and Poniatowski bridge by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Cityscape [Crop] by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw streets by Jurek.P - off, on Flickr

Emilia Plater Street, Warsaw by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life

Triple Towers by Simone Castoldi Photography, on Flickr

Looking at the Horizon by Simone Castoldi Photography, on Flickr

Triple Towers Details by Simone Castoldi Photography, on Flickr

Solo Tower by Simone Castoldi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7406 by elena_matiash, on Flickr

IMG_7390 by elena_matiash, on Flickr

IMG_7400 by elena_matiash, on Flickr

IMG_7327 by elena_matiash, on Flickr

IMG_7309 by elena_matiash, on Flickr

Mokotów by Pliitinjsh, on Flickr


----------



## Awik

Rondo 1 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Złota 44 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr	


Raining by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


WFC & Rondo 1 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr	


Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

I hope they get their hybrid busses soon.


----------



## christos-greece

Big city life by Mikolaj Lelewski, on Flickr

Winnie the Pooh's Street in Warsaw by Mikolaj Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Laura Collins-Randall, on Flickr

Warszawa (Warsaw) by stefanzachar, on Flickr

Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

by adamMa


----------



## lapinas

I would be really shocked if someone shows me panoramas of Warszawa 2015, let say in the year 1999 
Will try to imagine Warszawa-2030


----------



## christos-greece

DSCN0427 by ejs22552, on Flickr

DSCN0445 by ejs22552, on Flickr

DSCN2917 by ejs22552, on Flickr

079 by ejs22552, on Flickr

Jarmark Weilkanocny by Vladimir Yaitskiy, on Flickr

Old Town by TS446Photo, on Flickr

IMG_7589 by kovalchuk.nikolay, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

lapinas said:


> I would be really shocked if someone shows me panoramas of Warszawa 2015, let say in the year 1999
> Will try to imagine Warszawa-2030


Warszawa is Europe's largest construction site 
All 2020 Warsaw skyscrapers existing, under construction and planned:


----------



## xkk

Personally I think that so high rate of building new skyscrapers in Warsaw will decrease before 2020


----------



## christos-greece

Q22 Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr

Duty of memory in the former ghetto by A.Hulot, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by P Cachim, on Flickr

Warsaw, Old Town by P Cachim, on Flickr

Warsaw by citpelophotography, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/efznb8]Warsaw_Old_Town 1.11, Poland by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pDXw4k]IMG_7539 by kovalchuk.nikolay, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa?fref=photo


----------



## tramwaj

*by Morris71*



>


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Philipos Tsemperis, on Flickr

DSCN0411 by ejs22552, on Flickr

Jarmark Weilkanocny by Vladimir Yaitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

^^ The last photo is not from Warsaw. This is Gorzow Wielkopolski


----------



## Urbanista1

xkk said:


> Personally I think that so high rate of building new skyscrapers in Warsaw will decrease before 2020


From what I have seen elsewhere skyscraper building seems to attract even more such construction, it creates a momentum.


----------



## sajotto

Love this city!!!


----------



## FEJM

Yep, love Warsaw too.


----------



## tramwaj

Photo by _Czas na Żywiec_


----------



## christos-greece

adam backtail by Jan-Rehermann, on Flickr

IMG_1351 by srknornk, on Flickr

Uroczystości katyńskie, 10 IV 2010 by Adam.S.K., on Flickr

Old Easter Tram No. 403 of 1940. in Warsaw by Aleksander.Czujkiewicz, on Flickr

Architectural mixture by Mikolaj Lelewski, on Flickr

Norway House by Mikolaj Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

This gives me goosebumps


----------



## rychlik

The picture itself is really good. Could be used for promotional purposes.


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s51bC2]5475 by Warsaw.Ghost, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rJ2yE4]Warsaw Old Town by enigmasi, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/pweM1B]_1060385 by enigmasi, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rgXbr3]Sunset in Warsaw by Kamil Leczkowski, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/qkqih4]Sunset in Warsaw by Kamil Leczkowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/r9P6uy]Warsaw by Kamil Leczkowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s15PJH]Warsaaaw. by felixmarcelpht, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qK1hRE]Warsaw. by felixmarcelpht, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rfN3rz]Warsaw. by felixmarcelpht, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rJ417B]Old Ochota by Mikolaj Lelewski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by J.Salmoral, on Flickr

Warsaw by J.Salmoral, on Flickr

Warszawa by korrica, on Flickr

Old Ikarus 260.04 No 289 of 1982. in Warsaw by Aleksander.Czujkiewicz, on Flickr

K5-2211.jpg by iTrax, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Jan-Rehermann, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaParkiUliceCmentarze?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaParkiUliceCmentarze?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ruEKMU]Blue one by Daniel Kulinski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/qkJkVe]Intercontinental by Daniel Kulinski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ova4L3]July evening in Warsaw by Piotr_PopUp, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warsawinsider?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/CentrumNaukiKopernik?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Filgrafia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warsawinsider?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sgKepN]YDXJ0372 by molero110, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/s2AmwZ]YDXJ0340 by molero110, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sjFAGn]_DSC3163 by molero110, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s3adhh]_DSC3160 by molero110, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s37CPs]_DSC3178 by molero110, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sjw68G]_DSC3203 by molero110, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s1kRXB]_DSC3209 by molero110, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

The old town by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Unwanted visitor by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Marszałkowska street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Traffic.... by Jurek.P, on Flickr

In Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Survived WW2 without a scratch.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/izEUBC]Wilanow, Warsaw, Poland by Jerzy Bin Photography, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/izFnbG]Wilanow, Warsaw, Poland by Jerzy Bin Photography, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/izEHWa]Wilanow, Warsaw, Poland by Jerzy Bin Photography, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/dm7vwj]Wilanów #1 by Paolo Trabattoni, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Gold Bricks

*warsawa the youngest european city*

after the world war destroyed the city to crums, was when it rebuilt this city city that is 76 years. But even younger in the sense of change after freedom from communist control. A new government and most importantly freedom has be given back to the people of poland. witch such highskyscrapers...come a lot of attention drawn from international investors. warsaw skyline will tripple in the next 25 years. I sure know what im going to be doing about realestate.


----------



## christos-greece

Vistula river in Warsaw by Aleksander Głowacki Photography, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Cloudless sky above Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Palace or railway station? by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Aleje Jerozolimskie by stillunusual, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown in B&W by Piotr_PopUp, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

The 3rd last is from Wroclaw .


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/widziszowski.fotografia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/widziszowski.fotografia?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/widziszowski.fotografia?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

Military Church by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Roofs of Warsaw by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

National Stadium and Poniatowskiego Bridge in Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Today in Warsaw marks the 224th anniversary of adopting the first European Constitution.










https://www.facebook.com/Warsaw/photos_stream


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oAp59i]Old Town, Warsaw by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oCvFc9]Warsaw Churches by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oWZURL]Warsaw University of Technology by Jurek.P, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## tramwaj

Warsaw skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr





pawel19-87 said:


> *fot. Jacek Drofiak/ujecialotnicze.pl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ujecialotnicze.pl


----------



## christos-greece

The Spire by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Rondo gen Charles’a de Gaulle’a by Jake, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Erik Lykins, on Flickr

Untitled by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

In Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/muzeumutracone?fref=photo


----------



## midrise

:siren::applause::siren::applause::siren:.."City of Skyscraper's"......and Beauty......very impressive..kay::uh::shocked:kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Escape to Warsaw, Poland by Donny Perry, on Flickr

Escape to Warsaw, Poland by Donny Perry, on Flickr

Escape to Warsaw, Poland by 
Donny Perry, on Flickr

Big by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

Royal Baths park.





















https://www.facebook.com/Muzeum.Lazienki.Krolewskie?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Muzeum.Lazienki.Krolewskie?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Απαλο Φως-Soft Light by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Blau auf blau / Blue on Blue by Martin Bartholmy, on Flickr

Escape to Warsaw, Poland by Donny Perry, on Flickr

Escape to Warsaw, Poland by Donny Perry, on Flickr

Escape to Warsaw, Poland by Donny Perry, on Flickr

Nuns in the city  by Adam Dorozinski, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

by Zapaleniec


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by Laura Collins-Randall, on Flickr

Warszawa (Warsaw) by stefanzachar, on Flickr

Warsaw by Bartek71, on Flickr

Crossing by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape - explored 150120 by 'Alex, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

https://www.facebook.com/tomasz.szediwy?fref=nf


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/sila.obrazu/photos_stream


----------



## christos-greece

warsaw_autumn_2014_09_37 by John Eckhardt, on Flickr

AMM_6857 Date 14-09-14 Time 14-12 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Warsaw streets by Jurek.P, on Flickr

IMG_0962-HDR by Fata_morgana12, on Flickr

Glass houses by Jurek.P, on Flickr

Dusk in Warsaw by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Passing by - Warsaw Poland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

The Spire by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Σκια πανω στην Πολη-Shadow Upon the City by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr 

Metro - Warsaw, Poland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oA2iys]GOPR7923 by Diego Molero, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/oiyvQt]GOPR7929 by Diego Molero, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Green Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

BW Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Centrum,Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Σκια πανω στην Πολη-Shadow Upon the City by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Hospital of the Holy Spirit in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uQozQE]Pałac w Wilanowie by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/vrd6aQ]Warszawa w Pigułce by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Color run, Warszawa / Color Run, Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Color run, Warszawa / Color Run, Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warsaw city centre by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

_DSC8885 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8861 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Yang Jackie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Dusk by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

From above by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Rondo 1 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Time by Nico 尼科, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyscrapers by Night by Robert Szymczak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night view of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by danielc, on Flickr

Lower deck of Gdanski bridge by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Warsaw at night................... by Rambonp love's all creatures of Universe., on Flickr

_DSC8187 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr

_DSF0045-Redigera by kristoffer axiö, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1436626950./1010936118924868/?type=3&theater


----------



## rychlik

The Royal Baths

[url=https://flic.kr/p/fEBBHy]Warszawa - Łazienki by Andrea Kropka, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/dtF4Kf]11.11.2012 by serendipity_always, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/rcCt2F]Varsovie 2015 Place du marché de la vieille ville by Denis fle, on Flickr[/URL]




[url=https://flic.kr/p/snV4wb]2015 Varsovie by Denis fle, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pdHN6G]Varsovie XXXIII by Adrien Ruche, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pdtW2t]Varsovie XXXIV by Adrien Ruche, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/p9x1aF]Varsovie XIX by Adrien Ruche, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gPLPhS]koneser-5420 by oatmilkbreakfast, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Centrum by Saad Chaudhry, on Flickr

Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Bednarska by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poznańska by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

30th floor[1] by animisiewaz, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/miastoiogrod?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/pldefilad?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/pldefilad?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, City in Motion by Wojciech Toman, on Flickr

Puławska by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Centrum,Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Erik Lykins, on Flickr

Marszałkowska Street by Jake, on Flickr

WARSAW by Monsieur Soha, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uXiMKJ]Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/uYuStK]Stadion Narodowy by Lukas Plewnia, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Its Wroclaw, not Warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

Old town, Poland. by Mark Madden, on Flickr

Poznańska by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

City outskirts by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Marie Curie Park by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Over the horizon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

From Russia With Love by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nBWvmL]... by Elena S, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/dwgWvJ]Angels and cafes by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/dcEuvm]Untitled by Pierre SUCHET, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/dfmaGc]Untitled by Pierre SUCHET, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/dc8i94]Untitled by Pierre SUCHET, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/gUr1Qm]Piwna street by Chris, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/seNYhj]Pałac Branickich / The Branickis' palace by Bartosz MORĄG, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Pijalnia Czekolady Wedla by Jake, on Flickr

Warsaw, City in Motion by Wojciech Toman, on Flickr

Warsaw historic main square facades by Alma de Angel, on Flickr

Warsaw city high view by Alma de Angel, on Flickr

Warsaw city high view by Alma de Angel, on Flickr

Białobrzeska street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Walking in the park - Warsaw, Poland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vkMivA]Warsaw by Bartek Morris, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/uFvDKB]IS_DSC_0437 by Bartek Morris, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vv6vTn]Warsaw Q22 Nożyk Synagogue by Bartek Morris, on Flickr[/URL]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/vdauRJ]Warsaw Spire by Bartek Morris, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/ueLv82]Warsaw by Bartek Morris, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

*Belveder*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/tjRcxW]Belweder by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw under construction by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw Poland by Philip Bird, on Flickr

Business centre by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Castle in Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Ujazdowski Castle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa 2020 - 2023.*
All skyscrapers existing, under construction and approved for construction.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

It's nice panorama view


----------



## tramwaj

by Kafarek









by Kuba Jurkowski









by lulek89


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Culture and Science by Erik Lykins, on Flickr

Untitled by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Blau auf blau / Blue on Blue by Martin Bartholmy, on Flickr

warschau by Raphael Granas, on Flickr

Escape to Warsaw, Poland by Donny Perry, on Flickr

Nuns in the city  by Adam Dorozinski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/Warsaw?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

GO WARSAW!!! 60 years of the Palace of Culture and Science. by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline | panorama of the city center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

The Gdański Bridge by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr

Warsaw, City in Motion by Wojciech Toman, on Flickr

Warsaw city high view by Alma de Angel, on Flickr

Skyline by Michel G., on Flickr

warschau by Raphael Granas, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

Warsaw skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

How did this picture is probably someone he looked up at me  you see those eyes?  PKiN. Warsaw. Poland by Czaro Photography, on Flickr

Warsaw Old Town by Dagonite, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

The first two pictures show the new congress center in Katowice, not Warsaw


----------



## wholagun

What on earth is taking so long to figure out what to do with the area around the Palace and plac Defilad. Gott in himmel hno:


----------



## christos-greece

Most Średnicowy by Marek Kedzierski, on Flickr

Warsaw_City 1.13, Poland by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

Presidential Palace, Warsaw, Poland by Aldona Indula, on Flickr

Warsaw by night, Poland by Aldona Indula, on Flickr

[000880] by Elizaveta Evstifeeva, on Flickr

[000678] by Elizaveta Evstifeeva, on Flickr

new town to the left, old town to the right by azar2007, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warsawinsider?fref=nf


----------



## tramwaj

by AdamMa


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw as the evening falls by Eelco Kruizinga, on Flickr

Plac Zamkowy by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr

comertial moon by Malgorzata Lesniewska, on Flickr

Warzaw Skyline by jlarsen2006, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

November Night by Jack, on Flickr

Warsaw-49 by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sJGnqa]Stare Miasto by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wZVE1M]Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/wHkp7f]Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wEnqYs]Zamek Królewski w Warszawie / The Royal Castle in Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/wUEY4S]Zamek Królewski w Warszawie / The Royal Castle in Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/wEnYmq]Zamek Królewski w Warszawie / The Royal Castle in Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/w17snk]Zamek Królewski w Warszawie / The Royal Castle in Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## JanVL

https://www.facebook.com/Everyday.Warsaw/timeline


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/8g9LUh]Castle Square - Warsaw Old Town by Nabil z.a., on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/fotografia.architektury.piotr.krajewski?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome to my world by yusron ambary, on Flickr

Warszawa by Dan, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Late evening by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Zamek Królewski w Warszawie / The Royal Castle in Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Skyline of Warsaw by Michel G., on Flickr

Tower under construction by Michel G., on Flickr

Warsaw CBD by My Warsaw, on Flickr

El cielo de Varsovia by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr

The Gdański Bridge by Norbert Maksymiuk, on Flickr

Warsaw | Grzybowski Square by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vMyzae]wasserstation by josefcramer.com, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/wHHBgf]büdchen an der uni by josefcramer.com, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/wJVSFn]businessman by josefcramer.com, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wG7pJ7]kulturpalast 1 by josefcramer.com, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/wG7pcq]denkmal by josefcramer.com, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Rolls Royce Wraith by Michał Koziński, on Flickr

Warszawa, Stadion Narodowy/ National Stadium in Warsaw, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warszawa, Stadion Narodowy/ National Stadium in Warsaw, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warszawa by Ola Kaminska-Milecka, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/x6fEpu]Święto Wojska Polskiego 2015 by Kancelaria Prezesa Rady Ministrów, on Flickr[/URL]




[url=https://flic.kr/p/wqRfBs]Święto Wojska Polskiego 2015 by Kancelaria Prezesa Rady Ministrów, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Skyline by Tadeusz Hare, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr

Untitled by John Bachmann, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Michel G., on Flickr

Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

John Paul II Avenue in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Wingman by Aarno Kurkela, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warsawstreetphoto?fref=photo


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/warsawstreetphoto?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

The view from my hotel room window by Jake, on Flickr

Commieblocks by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

040517-0043.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

140511-0586.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Centrum,Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/zamek.krolewski.warszawa?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

2015-08-09_13-45-37_ILCE-6000_2613_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

2015-08-09_13-37-51_ILCE-6000_2595_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

2015-08-09_12-42-02_ILCE-6000_2513_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

2015-08-09_12-38-52_ILCE-6000_2502_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

2015-08-09_11-55-45_ILCE-6000_2320_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

2015-08-08_18-05-02_ILCE-6000_2236_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr

Walking in the Light by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Madonna by Alex Ulanov, on Flickr

PKO BP Bank in Krakow by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Street in New Town by Jurek, on Flickr

Pijalnia Czekolady Wedla by Jake, on Flickr

Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Barbara by Adam Dorozinski, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

> In early August I spent a week in the beautiful city Warsaw, the capital of Poland, to made these amazing videos. With up to 43 ° Celsius, it was very hard for me to carry the heavy camera equipment throughout the day. Nevertheless I had a lot of fun in Poland, the people there, are much more open and more hospitable than in my home, Munich. A lot of people ask me, what i filmed there and from which TV station I'm coming. Mostly I had to grin, because I'm really just someone who wants to show the people a great city. After I had told, that I will make a film about the city, most of the people responded with "what is here to film?".
> Finally, I had lot of fun there and I've made a lot of great videos. Here I would like to say THANK YOU to the guys from SkyConcept who helped out with great aerial views of Warsaw! https://www.youtube.com/user/skyconce...


----------



## christos-greece

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Street in New Town by Jurek, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr

Puławska by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

BW Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Crossing by Jurek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

hurdy-gurdy by sweetliz77, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline | panorama of the city center by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

2 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw at Night by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

El cielo de Varsovia by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj




----------



## christos-greece

Skyscrapers in Warsaw by Ivan Bolshakov, on Flickr

Russian Architecture by jlarsen2006, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr

Untitled by Robert Frw, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr

Skyline by Kamil Leczkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

hurdy-gurdy by sweetliz77, on Flickr

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Marek Kedzierski, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

Green Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr

Poland | Warsaw | Skyscrapers by Ivan Bolshakov, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Tadeusz Hare, on Flickr

Warzaw Skyline by jlarsen2006, on Flickr

Skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/c2MCKW]Warszawa - Plac Zamkowy by Rafal Nalepa, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/c2MBjQ]Warszawa - Plac Zamkowy by Rafal Nalepa, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/c2MDmQ]Warszawa - Plac Zamkowy by Rafal Nalepa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/c2MXwo]Warszawa - Pałac Tyszkiewiczów - Tyszkiewicz Palace by Rafal Nalepa, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/c2MWES]Warszawa - Pałac Tyszkiewiczów - Tyszkiewicz Palace by Rafal Nalepa, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Ujazdowski Castle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warszawa by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr

Warszawa by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Blue - Finished
Green - U/C
Purple - Confirmed
Orange - Planned










By Pawelk1501


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by Norbert Potocki, on Flickr

Warsaw, Plac Zamkowy [05.12.2015] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr

Warsaw, Rynek Starego Miasta [05.12.2015] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr

Warsaw, Old Town city wall [05.12.2015] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr

Warsaw, Old Town city wall at Plac Zamkowy [05.12.2015] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr

Warsaw, Śląsko-Dąbrowski Bridge from St. Anne's Church Bell Tower [05.12.2015] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr

Warsaw, Plac Zamkowy from St. Anne's Church Bell Tower [05.12.2015] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr

Kultury i Nauki by Stefano Bosso, on Flickr

Warsaw, Złote Tarasy, Złota 44, InterContinental Warszawa Hotel and Warsaw Financial Center [05.12.2015] by Bogdan Tapu, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

http://photographers.ua/photo/955279/


----------



## Check_Mate

nice


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw-downtown-6 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-3 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-4 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-1 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Palace in Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

It's getting late by yusron ambary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warszawa, Stadion Narodowy/ National Stadium in Warsaw, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

John Paul II Avenue in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Wingman by Aarno Kurkela, on Flickr

Centrum,Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Christmas Cityscape in Warsaw by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Lwowska by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

040517-0067.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

090103-0040.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

3 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Central Warsaw by Billy Cosgrave, on Flickr

H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

by Maciej Margas


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warszawa by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr

Warszawa by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown in B&W by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero

AMAZING!


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Skyline by Marie Michel, on Flickr

Green Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Centrum,Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Dusk by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Warsaw City Center by Christophe Godlewski, on Flickr

Warsaw City Center by Christophe Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Two halves make a "hole" by stephie d, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

WarsawSwietokrzyska by Julis Simo, on Flickr

Greetings From Jerusalem Avenue by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw - National Theatre by Ania i Agnieszka, on Flickr

Christmas in Warsaw, Poland by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge, Warsaw by Sławomir Ostrowski, on Flickr

Small city #warsaw #warszawa #aerial #miniature #igers #igerswarsaw #architecture #crossroads #birdseye #street #streetphotography #travel #building #downtown #instagood #sky #mobilephotography #view #poland #polska #top #cityscape #igers #igerswarsaw by mkosmowski, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero

we need some pics of snow in Warsaw!


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Light trails by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Krakowskie Przedmieście by elenamatias, on Flickr

Colores by elenamatias, on Flickr

Hurry up, it's christmas by Ewa Maciejaszek, on Flickr

Black&White View of Warsaw by Marcel M, on Flickr

Winter in Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Sławek




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

warsaw skyline by azar2007, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire during dusk by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Panorama of the center of Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Warsaw City Center by Christophe Godlewski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by John Bachmann, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Michel G., on Flickr

Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

John Paul II Avenue in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Wingman by Aarno Kurkela, on Flickr

Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Centrum,Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire during dusk by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Constitution Square by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Winter/Summer by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Lwowska by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

City by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

by antyqjon


----------



## christos-greece

6 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

5 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

7 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

8 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

2 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warszawa rising by stephie d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Michael, on Flickr

_DSC3154 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3153 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3138 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3147 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3146 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3086 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Skyscrapers by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Panorama of the center of Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Globe Women, on Flickr

Happy Skyscraper Day! by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Contrast by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Infill by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*






















































































































https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...82976482688.1073741825.100000729853830&type=3


----------



## christos-greece

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Palace in Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

Central Warsaw by Billy Cosgrave, on Flickr

Night in the city by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poznańska by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

City outskirts by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

gotowe (24 of 1) by Dominik Fal, on Flickr

1 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

4 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Constitution Square by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

20150911-_D8H4419 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

20150911-_D8H4412 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

20150911-_D8H4402 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

Untitled by Michael, on Flickr

DSCF5741 by Piotr Rutkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Acajou

Here are some pictures I took from my trip in Warsaw.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw-downtown-6 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-3 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-4 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-1 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Palace in Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw by Adam Szczepkowski, on Flickr

Untitled by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr

MAN NG313, #3376, MZA Warszawa by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

Warsaw in a pill: Old, new and latest.


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset over the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier in Warsaw by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Two halves make a "hole" by stephie d, on Flickr

red sky over warsaw by Robert B, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Memorial Route of Jewish Martyrdom and Struggle in Warsaw by Jake, on Flickr

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## voight_kampff

Варшавские башни.


Варшава строится.


Варшава. Старый город.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsawa_Old_Town 1.25, Poland by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

Polonia - Warszawa (Varsovia) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Solaris Urbino 18 III, #5407, MZA Warszawa by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr

Ships on Vistula river in Warsaw by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr

Waiting for spring -Twilight in Wilanow;IMG_6170 by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Life onwheels by Radosław Betlejewski, on Flickr

Polonia - Warszawa (Varsovia) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

by Zapaleniec


----------



## Urbanista1

Gorgeous set of pics this page. well done!


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/AEys2k]Untitled by Jack, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/stDHGf]Łazienki by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/rSMQjJ]Łazienki by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/yHEPPh]My friend by Pola Raszkiewicz, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/zscWuF]Łazienki by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/yhi4C1]Warszawa by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/AyRcDj]Jesień 2015 by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/xneB9G]Warszawa, wrzesień 2015 by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/vCTKhG]Łazienki by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/sxnsdQ]Łazienki by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## rychlik

[url=https://flic.kr/p/s9PCE2]Łazienki, maj 2015 by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Janne, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Contrast by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Light trails by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## sochomakaron

We need not be ashamed of the capital. Warsaw is amazing


----------



## rychlik

https://www.facebook.com/wizjerfoto/?fref=photo


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw cityscape by Janne, on Flickr

Police enquiries by Jake, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

4 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

going north by theworldwatch, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

by filosss


----------



## christos-greece

Wilson's Square in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Zawrat street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Socialist realism by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Varsovia, Polonia by nfaraldos, on Flickr

Warsaw by matuman-hh, on Flickr

Warsaw - Old town by matuman-hh, on Flickr

_DSC3698 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warszawa, Stadion Narodowy/ National Stadium in Warsaw, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

street by Darek Drapala, on Flickr

Sunset over "Mordor" in Warsaw by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Conversation In Blue by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape, February 2016 by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Untitled by Michael, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj




----------



## christos-greece

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Constitution Square by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw city downtown, Poland. by SRAS, on Flickr

Old vs New by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

140512-1189.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Bastian Klammer, on Flickr

Warsawa by Fred Romero, on Flickr


----------



## adamMa

Warszawa się budzi z przepicia by Chris


Centrum, Warszawa. by Firaga de Valnor


Warszawa, Wschodnia by Michael Erhardsson


Warszawa_Ochota by Robert Danieluk


----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Winter evening in Warsaw by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

8818 by northwest85, on Flickr

Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by alan metheringham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rockstar by erik witsoe, on Flickr

INEA Stadium by Przemek Szewczyk, on Flickr

Somewhere in the city centre by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Constitution Square by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

urban by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Light trails by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw city downtown, Poland. by SRAS, on Flickr

9 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

WarsawSwietokrzyska-2 by Julis Simo, on Flickr

090103-0040.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

old and new by Bartlomiej Mostek, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown By Night by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Mercedes Conecto LF G, #2249, MZA Warszawa by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr

All Saint's Church by Bartlomiej Mostek, on Flickr

iPhone 6+ & Warsaw by Małgorzata Gąś, on Flickr

IMGP1076pcm Warsaw.pl by Ranong Payakapan, on Flickr

Fountains in Skwer I Dywizji Pancernej by Jake, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik

When I look at these pictures, I hate where I live.


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik

Just yesterday. Remembering that Smolensk plane crash from 2010 that took out the President.


----------



## christos-greece

Kiss by erik witsoe, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Golden trees by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Bastian Klammer, on Flickr

The Royal Castle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

By antyqjon


----------



## tramwaj

by Sławek


----------



## christos-greece

All Saint's Church by Bartlomiej Mostek, on Flickr

Warsawa by Fred Romero, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

From Frankfurt to Moscow via Warsaw and Kiev. by James-In-Transit, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 26 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 25 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

THE WEEK POPE JOHN PAUL II DIED by jacek szycht, on Flickr

_DSF9754 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


----------



## Marbur66

christos-greece said:


> From Frankfurt to Moscow via Warsaw and Kiev. by James-In-Transit, on Flickr


That's certainly not Warsaw. Kyiv, I'm guessing?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Photo gone ...to be sure


----------



## rychlik




----------



## JanVL

https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...877582361279/1040466786002353/?type=3&theater


----------



## Marco Polo

Superb!!!
Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece

Storm is coming .. by Dorota, on Flickr

Taqueria Mexicana /Warsaw by Dorota, on Flickr

Day and Night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

IMG_0388 by Mariusz Młynarczyk, on Flickr

P4170165 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

P4230246 (1) by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Listen to me! by Radosław Betlejewski, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## rychlik




----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown during the night by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch fotografie, on Flickr

DSC_0443 by Paulina Chyolkina, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Главная площадь Варшавы, Замковая. #Warsaw #Poland ❤ by feelin, on Flickr

. by marcin soltysik, on Flickr

Untitled by Maciej Tarnowski, on Flickr

Untitled by Maciej Tarnowski, on Flickr

14may16-0633 by Tinico Jones, on Flickr


----------



## ww_lodz

No title by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr

image024 by MEDIA WNET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kiss by erik witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Bastian Klammer, on Flickr

The Royal Castle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Golden trees by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

Most Świętokrzyski by Cezary Szajdak, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown during the night by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

the city never sleeps by Michalina Waniewska, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch fotografie, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw. #city #cityscape #dji #djiphantom #djiphantom4 #drone #drones #droneporn #droneoftheday #river #water #street #green #sky #skyporn #sun #warsaw #warszawa #waszawawa #insta_warsaw #instawarsaw #fallinlovewithwarsaw #poland #polska #stadiu by Morid1n, on Flickr

Krakowskie Przedmieście by Michał, on Flickr

9f.Old Town Warsaw,Poland 110516 (10) by Ernest van Bart, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ujazdowski Castle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warszawa by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr

Warszawa by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr

warsaw skyline by azar2007, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire during dusk by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Panorama of the center of Warsaw by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Polish Radio by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Zawrat street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

The roofs of Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw (Poland) by Grzegorz Kozakiewicz, on Flickr

Warszawa by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

just love the huge variety of pics that are being posted here. shows a much more diverse and dynamic city than the typical stiff and formal ones we have been used to over the years. keep up the great work :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

John Paul II Avenue in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

hurdy-gurdy by sweetliz77, on Flickr

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Marek Kedzierski, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

Green Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

Q22



Fredi said:


>


----------



## christos-greece

A "Tchorek plaque" near the intersection of Aleja Solidarności and Towarowa Street by Jake, on Flickr

Golden City by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Most Świętokrzyski by Cezary Szajdak, on Flickr

Mega-City One by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers - view from the Palace of Culture and Science, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4, Warsaw, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsawa by Fred Romero, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

From Frankfurt to Moscow via Warsaw and Kiev. by James-In-Transit, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 26 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 25 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

THE WEEK POPE JOHN PAUL II DIED by jacek szycht, on Flickr

_DSF9754 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The other side by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw-1 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Warsaw-2 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Warsaw-3 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

Warsaw. Castle square in Old town by liseykina, on Flickr

DSC_0429 by Polina Chyolkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC02416 by Dmitriy Ivanov, on Flickr

The other side by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Gdański Bridge - Warsaw by Mateusz Skoneczny, on Flickr

IMG_20160115_224339 by Carlos Luso, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

Most Świętokrzyski by Cezary Szajdak, on Flickr

Golden City by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pod mostem by Cezary Szajdak, on Flickr

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown during the night by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch fotografie, on Flickr

Warsaw by mintimouse, on Flickr

DSC03181 by rhythmical blue, on Flickr


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw during the uprising memorial day


----------



## The_Photographer

Warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_20160806_171858 by geraldm1, on Flickr

Perfect summer day in a great company at #Lazienki Krolewskie. #Chopin music live 💃🌳🎶. Masha @the_azbel, thanks again for a wonderful present! I love this bag ❤🎒 by Christina Karchevskaya, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Samuel P., on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Mateusz Skoneczny, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by night by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr


----------



## markuus

The river view with its park,old town and Skyscrapers in the background is very elegant. Great skyline and panoramic view.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Billy Cosgrave, on Flickr

IMG_9069 by mystroh, on Flickr

Warsaw by Beni Ludger, on Flickr

DSCF3256 by Andrea Diani, on Flickr

NightRide by Aleksey Narko, on Flickr

NightRide by Aleksey Narko, on Flickr

Crescent visiting the Old Town in Warsaw by objectivised, on Flickr

BW Ślasko-Dąbrowski Bridge "Warsaw by Night" by syropinka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Samuel P., on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Warsaw by Adam Szczepkowski, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4, Warsaw, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warsaw at night #warsaw #warszawa #varsovia ##igerwarsaw #wawa #iger #igerspoland #igerspolska #stolica #cityview #citycenter #skyline #view #viaje #viajar by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Warsaw by Jake, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Inne czasy, ta sama odwaga.... by Jake, on Flickr

Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

Warsaw-1 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Lukas Vaitkevičius, on Flickr

obraz-7152 by J Z, on Flickr

IMG_6825 by Alicia Gili Abad, on Flickr

Rynek by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

DSCF7319 by Ewelina, on Flickr

IMG_6945 by Alicia Gili Abad, on Flickr

RelaxInParkETRSiNet by Rafał Gierczyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

PKO BP Bank in Krakow by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Blue Hour In Warsaw's Castle Square by William McIntosh, on Flickr

From Russia With Love by Tony Sellen, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw Evening by Aarno Kurkela, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw-downtown-6 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-3 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-4 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Warsaw-downtown-1 by Drone Matic, on Flickr

Palace in Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

It's getting late by yusron ambary, on Flickr

Σκια πανω στην Πολη-Shadow Upon the City by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

_DSC8885 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Rondo 1 by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime

Love the sunset or sunrise ones


----------



## christos-greece

Skyline by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

Palacio de la Ciencia by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

Monumento a Copérnico by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

Central Warsaw by Jake, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Top view of the old town in Warsaw, Poland by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

The other side by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

the city never sleeps by Michalina Waniewska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

July 23, 2016 WYD Poland Morning Mass with all the pilgrims from Boston in downtown Warsaw. Photos by George Martell - Archdiocese of Boston #wydboston by Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Boston, on Flickr

WARSAW, POLAND by Ian Kindred, on Flickr

_DSC1410 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1413 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland, from above by Jaws300, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw at blue hour by Kuba Kłopotowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Ingwar Dovgoteles, on Flickr

Warsaw by Peter Nyström, on Flickr

Skyline by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

_MG_4325_0082 by Brian Cowart, on Flickr

Varsovie - Warsawa by grosnoob06, on Flickr

_DSC0739 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC0727 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC0728 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC0731 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC0738 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunset over Warsaw by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Łazienki by Piotr Moszczeński, on Flickr

Lettering from Warsaw, 2016 by Elena Veguillas, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw, Poland by maykal, on Flickr

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

4 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

going north by theworldwatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3416 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warszawa by Clara Sanchis, on Flickr

Warsaw Bristol Hotel at night by Agnieszka Kubica, on Flickr

6 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

5 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

7 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

8 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw 2016 by D Meurig, on Flickr

DSC_0051 by Gpar1977, on Flickr

DSC_0905 by Gpar1977, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw, Poland by maykal, on Flickr

_DSC3406 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3399 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

IMG_2690 by Adam Mendyk, on Flickr

dancing on the street by Greg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warszawa, Stadion Narodowy/ National Stadium in Warsaw, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warszawa by Ola Kaminska-Milecka, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr

Modern financial office building by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw by Ingwar Dovgoteles, on Flickr

Top view of the old town in Warsaw, Poland by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20160916-IMG_20160916_183724.jpg by Michael Bundscherer, on Flickr

Two Epochs by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Warsaw 2016 by D Meurig, on Flickr

Warszawa by Clara Sanchis, on Flickr

Biegnij Warszawo 2016 by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr

Street Photo, Warszawa by Michał Jankowski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern financial office building by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw Under Construction by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Peter Nyström, on Flickr

Cityscape by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

Skyline by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

Restaurante by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Night view of Old Town in Warsaw, Poland by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2016-10-16_18-59-41 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Waiting for "W" hour at Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

Waiting for "W" hour at Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Palace in Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Central Warsaw by Billy Cosgrave, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

This city keeps changing so quickly, takes your breath away in some respects. Keep up the good work.


----------



## christos-greece

Colored Fountain by Enrico Strocchi, on Flickr

IMG_4053 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

IMG_4084 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by toxicbeaver, on Flickr

Warsaw by Paul Shykuts, on Flickr

By night by Paweł Jusyn, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by Sławomir Ostrowski, on Flickr

_DSC4258 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0172 by Krzysztof Bocheński, on Flickr

DSC_0178 by Krzysztof Bocheński, on Flickr

DSC_0223 by Krzysztof Bocheński, on Flickr

Most Gdanski, Warsaw, Poland. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

PKIN by Anita Miszczyk, on Flickr

Penn by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Złota 44 by StudioMde, on Flickr

Warsaw Financial Center by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Samuel P., on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Warsaw by Adam Szczepkowski, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4, Warsaw, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warsaw at night #warsaw #warszawa #varsovia ##igerwarsaw #wawa #iger #igerspoland #igerspolska #stolica #cityview #citycenter #skyline #view #viaje #viajar by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Yannis Fragakis, on Flickr

The Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw at Night. by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

All Saint's Church by Bartlomiej Mostek, on Flickr

Warsawa by Fred Romero, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

From Frankfurt to Moscow via Warsaw and Kiev. by James-In-Transit, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 26 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 25 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

_DSF9754 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A busy street in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

in the opposite direction by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Potocki Mausoleum by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Prudential building in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Big city life by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

St. Alexander's Church by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Southern Downtown by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound




----------



## dickpound




----------



## dickpound




----------



## dickpound




----------



## dickpound




----------



## dickpound




----------



## christos-greece

d54b7780.jpg by Markus Stenberg, on Flickr

P1211310 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

P1211324 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

d54b7619.jpg by Markus Stenberg, on Flickr

Palace of Culture & Science by james_haliburton, on Flickr

_DSC7358 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw Fish Eye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Independence Day, Warsaw, Poland 2015 by Za-to-ichi, on Flickr

Night view of Warsaw Financial Center by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Red by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A walk in Warsaw by The Analographer, on Flickr

New Recruits by WrldVoyagr, on Flickr

Marszałkowska by Krzysztof Więch, on Flickr

Poland: around the Warsaw old town by mewall21, on Flickr

warsaw old city by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Warsaw by Adam Szczepkowski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

keep up the amazing work!


----------



## dickpound

[url=https://flic.kr/p/CmLbW4]Polish Christmas by Michael, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## dickpound

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PDdUUj]Approaching storm by Michael, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

_1030414 by pio szub, on Flickr

_4949498 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

One of Warsaw&#39;s bridges reflected in the Vistula river at blue hour by John Currin, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

PESA 120Na "Swing", #3287, Tramwaje Warszawskie by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr

P5030230 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

08 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by the viewing deck, on Flickr

Old vs new & fun vs comfort by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr

sixty-four of three hundred sixty five by Michał Bełdyga, on Flickr

Sigismund's Column and St. Anne's Church by Kevin Dress, on Flickr

Warsaw - Poland by davide pompejano, on Flickr

Warsaw Fish Eye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw Financial center in Warsaw during dusk time. by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL

*Warsaw*










https://www.facebook.com/warszawaod...877582361279/1282727608442935/?type=3&theater


----------



## dickpound

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Rp6KwW]Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## JanVL

https://www.facebook.com/PANSA.ANSP/photos/pcb.1603832876298987/1603832419632366/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC8209 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8206 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8252 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8220 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8147 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Buzzing Bugs 2015 by Maciej Tarkowski, on Flickr

Untitled by Maciej Tarkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

PKO BP Bank in Krakow by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Street in New Town by Jurek, on Flickr

Pijalnia Czekolady Wedla by Jake, on Flickr

Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Barbara by Adam Dorozinski, on Flickr

_DSC8194 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town of Warsaw by Tim Chong, on Flickr

Cleaning up by Tim Chong, on Flickr

Warsaw by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

Warsaw by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

Once Upon A Time in Warsaw by Vlad L, on Flickr

Crossing by Pierre-Olivier Staes, on Flickr

TdP_Warszawa_2015 I by Mateusz Pikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The other side by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw-1 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Warsaw-2 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Warsaw-3 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

Warsaw. Castle square in Old town by liseykina, on Flickr

DSC_0429 by Polina Chyolkina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

The way to...? by SebaSL, on Flickr

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kiss by erik witsoe, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Golden trees by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


The Royal Castle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

All Saint's Church by Bartlomiej Mostek, on Flickr

_DSF9754 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Konstal 105Na, #1263, Tramwaje Warszawskie by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr

*** by Brian JC Osborne, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw by Karthik Udupa, on Flickr

_DSC7318TIFF by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC7320TIFF by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw by Anna Wyszomierska, on Flickr

Bad weather by Natalia Rakowska, on Flickr

P2240108_DxO by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

5 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

7 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

8 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

2 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by night, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Samuel P., on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Plac Grzybowski - Warsaw Poland by Grzegorz Paskudzki, on Flickr

Castle Square by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

_DSC7371 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

The Chancellery by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw 29 by ruby_rainbow, on Flickr

Night view of Warsaw Financial Center by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw from above by Joanna Sitarz, on Flickr

Bus Stop by Michael, on Flickr

WARSAW by Justyna Karkus, on Flickr

Warsaw Trade Tower: exterior view of entrance by Penn State University Libraries Architecture and Landscape Architecture Library, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw by Karthik Udupa, on Flickr

Warsaw by Anna Wyszomierska, on Flickr

Untitled by Margaret Nervig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Voie royale à Varsovie by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

Street dance in Warsaw by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

2017-03-12_01-10-29 by Dimitar Krstevski, on Flickr

Castle Square by Michael, on Flickr

krakowskie przedmiescie by Rry_, on Flickr

Grave of unknown soldier by Rry_, on Flickr

colors by Rry_, on Flickr

IMGL7497.jpg by k.jenchik, on Flickr

2017.03.05 - Warsaw to Ostrava by Adventioneering, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

PKO BP Bank in Krakow by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Blue Hour In Warsaw's Castle Square by William McIntosh, on Flickr

From Russia With Love by Tony Sellen, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw Evening by Aarno Kurkela, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The Chancellery by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Christmas in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Mohd Nadly Aizat Mohd Nudri, on Flickr

Marszałkowska street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Morning walk by Michael, on Flickr

Broadcast by Christian Horn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150606-Z-OL711-002 by S.C. Air National Guard, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Winter evening in Warsaw by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

8818 by northwest85, on Flickr

Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by alan metheringham, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Ewa Tryniecka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hypnotized by Karol Klaczynski, on Flickr

_DSC8287 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8285 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8269 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8296 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8298 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8299 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8317 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8324 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC8329 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

it's nice to see people being carefree and fun-loving in a country where politicians have made life so gloomy serious.


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw skyline 2017 by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Warsaw by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Untitled by Tess Dechet, on Flickr

Waiting for a bus.... by Jake, on Flickr

A "Tchorek plaque" on Krakowskie Przedmieście by Jake, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by night by Michał Świtnicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline 2017 by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

The Chancellery by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Christmas in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

City by night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

The Royal Route in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr

Untitled by Tess Dechet, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB

christos-greece said:


> [N03/]Diego Molero[/url], on Flickr
> 
> _DSC8269 by Diego Molero, on Flickr
> 
> [[email protected]/]Diego Molero[/url], on Flickr


Holi?


----------



## christos-greece

what could get out? by Rry_, on Flickr

Untitled by Rry_, on Flickr

Victim of politics by Rry_, on Flickr

Cocoons by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Downtown by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

under Palace of Culture and Science by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr

2017-03-25_06-45-59 by TTExplorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

High Rises Sunset I by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

High Rises Sunset IV by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

Świętokrzyski Bridge by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

High Rises Sunset VII by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

DSC02729m by Jan Jaroszewicz, on Flickr

Video Killed the TV Star? by Griffin Art Space, on Flickr

under Palace of Culture and Science by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound




----------



## dickpound




----------



## dickpound




----------



## christos-greece

@dickpound: These are your photos?


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by Jaws300, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline 2017 by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Perspective of the Palace of Culture and Science by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

Warsaw Old Town Streets III by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

Warsaw Old Town Streets I by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

Evening in Powisle, Warsaw III by Pavle Milicevic, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

DSC02729m by Jan Jaroszewicz, on Flickr

Palace of Culture Warsaw 18 March 2017 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Skyline by Samuel P., on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by night, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Big by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Konstal 105Nz, #2029, Tramwaje Warszawskie by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

aDSC_7424 by Patryk F., on Flickr

aDSC_7431 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by I Enjoy My Life, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by I Enjoy My Life, on Flickr

The Streets of Warsaw by David_Blair, on Flickr

Varsovie (292) by Dominique Salé, on Flickr

IMG_4061 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr


----------



## keliautigera




----------



## christos-greece

MF050602.jpg by Pierre Styblinski, on Flickr

_DSF9858 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9860 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9865 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9872 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9896 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9856 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

Warszawa Wał Miedzeszyński #street #streetstyle #streetphotography #walk #warsaw #poland #city #citylife #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #impressive #perspective by Piotr Kubic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kiss by erik witsoe, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Golden trees by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

The Royal Castle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

THE WEEK POPE JOHN PAUL II DIED by jacek szycht, on Flickr

_DSF9754 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Old Town by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Grójecka Street by Jake, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

P1230345-Pano by Mateusz Zdun, on Flickr

The way to... Col.ver. by SebaSL, on Flickr

Untitled by Tess Dechet, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by night by Michał Świtnicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Old Town by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr

Grójecka Street by Jake, on Flickr

Waiting for a bus.... by Jake, on Flickr

Waiting for a bus.... by Jake, on Flickr

Waiting for a bus.... by Jake, on Flickr

P1230345-Pano by Mateusz Zdun, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound

https://www.facebook.com/Everyday.Warsaw/


----------



## dickpound

https://www.facebook.com/pg/warsawinsider/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## metacatfry

I don't understand the pictures of people waiting on the bus. Why did you think those would be interesting to look at? Is the bus shelter new or something?


----------



## PeruGian12

metacatfry said:


> I don't understand the pictures of people waiting on the bus. Why did you think those would be interesting to look at? Is the bus shelter new or something?


I think the same


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw at night by adam.zimniak, on Flickr

The Stawki street in Warsaw. Poland. by Beata Wielunska, on Flickr

Untitled by Punnuf, on Flickr

_DSC9920 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC9921 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC9922 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC9923 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC9926 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC9935 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

by Sponsor


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

street in Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

IMG_4324 by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Boulevard_Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dmitry Burdika, on Flickr

2017-05-31_12-20-36 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC0218 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Palace on the Water*, Łazienki Royal Gardens
Palace on the Water, Lazienki Royal Gardens, Warsaw by Lawrence Fahrenholz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kiss by erik witsoe, on Flickr

The Royal Castle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Golden trees by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

*** by Katarzyna Kubiak, on Flickr

Café in Warsaw by Krzysztof Dejneka, on Flickr

Tytusa Chałubińskiego Str., Warsaw by Robert Wysocki, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound




----------



## dickpound




----------



## christos-greece

Rolls Royce Wraith by Michał Koziński, on Flickr

Warszawa, Stadion Narodowy/ National Stadium in Warsaw, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warszawa, Stadion Narodowy/ National Stadium in Warsaw, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warszawa by Ola Kaminska-Milecka, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

91.06 by アナッタ ・ anatta, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland - June 2017 by Robert Kresa, on Flickr


Warszawa by Mikael P, on Flickr

_DSC0761 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Old Town and Sigismund's Column by Aliaksei Kruhlenia, on Flickr

Grójecka Street by Jake, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

IMG_20170610_133934 by ErichHot, on Flickr

IMG_20170610_134038 by ErichHot, on Flickr

A night view from Roman Dmowski roundabout. by Light Charmer, on Flickr

small encounters by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

_DSC0770 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsawa by Fred Romero, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

From Frankfurt to Moscow via Warsaw and Kiev. by James-In-Transit, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 26 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 25 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

_DSF9754 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr

Mermaid of Warsaw by Noelia Redondo, on Flickr

Café in Warsaw by Krzysztof Dejneka, on Flickr

Busy street in Warsaw, Poland by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## 1lazio

It is not Warsaw it is Kyiv


----------



## christos-greece

Mokotowska street in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

The Mostowa street in Warsaw. Poland. by Beata Wielunska, on Flickr

_DSC1545 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1546 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1548 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1553 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1554 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Marsz Wolnosci - Warszawa 06/05/2017 by A.K Photographiti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Into decay by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr

_DSC1577 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1578 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1576 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1575 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC1591 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsawie 3D by kévin brun, on Flickr

2017-06-21_12-49-32 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Jim Jackson, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Jim Jackson, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lattice city landscape by PabloClavo, on Flickr

Sheraton Hotel in Warsaw II by Pavle Milicevic, on Flickr

Warsaw by Tomek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

departing Warsaw, Poland by Jaws300, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland - buildings in Old Town Square by jimc15, on Flickr

Royal castle by Jon del Rivero, on Flickr

Old one between sexy one by Michal Kuban, on Flickr

Warsaw - Palace Of Culture And Science by Guillaume Jeay, on Flickr

Warsaw by Tomek, on Flickr

Warsaw (Old Camera) by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMGP3139 by Tomasz Mazoń, on Flickr

IMGP3147 by Tomasz Mazoń, on Flickr

IMGP3163 by Tomasz Mazoń, on Flickr

IMGP3145 by Tomasz Mazoń, on Flickr

IMGP3161 by Tomasz Mazoń, on Flickr


----------



## tramwaj

by lulek89


----------



## christos-greece

Socialist realism by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Varsovia, Polonia by nfaraldos, on Flickr

Warsaw by matuman-hh, on Flickr

Warsaw - Old town by matuman-hh, on Flickr

_DSC3698 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warszawa, Stadion Narodowy/ National Stadium in Warsaw, Poland by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

black dog? by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

size doesn't justify us. by Rafau_, on Flickr

booooring. by Rafau_, on Flickr


----------



## Sławek

Warsaw, my photos: (2016-2017)
*
Warsaw skyline: (from Gdanski Bridge)










Boulevards in winter and summer:




























Wisla river, on photo Slasko-Dabrowski Bridge:










Historical shopping hall Koszyki (interior):










Warsaw Spire (230m) from a street:










A little part hall Okecie Airport:










Near M1 metro line, station Dworzec Gdanski:










City buses on Emillii Plater Street:










Jazz Band plays on a street:










Women manifestation near Rondo De Gaulle'a:










On Krakowskie Przedmiescie Street, students Academy of Fine of Arts fights:










I really dont know what is this  but I like it. 









*

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by Ewa Tryniecka, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Winter evening in Warsaw by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

8818 by northwest85, on Flickr

Night by Hanna Eliasson, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Night by Łukasz Strączyński, on Flickr

Night by Hanna Eliasson, on Flickr

Wisła z mostu Śląsko-Dąbrowskiego by chelmfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Warsaw, Poland by 802701, on Flickr

Stadion Narodowy by Małgorzata P, on Flickr

Untitled by Marnie Hubmann, on Flickr

Warsaw city center 3 by Tili Kornél, on Flickr

_DSC0308 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Evening constitutional at the Old Town. #oldtownwarsaw #warsaw #warszawa #poland #polska #dusk #dobrywieczór by cebuana75, on Flickr

_DSC0132 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

little surprised! by Rafau_, on Flickr

Warsaw_Old_Town 1.1, Poland by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

DSCN8696 by Tomasz Domagała, on Flickr


----------



## markuus

Awesome photos . The city is dynamic and its architecture rather quirkily varied and mixed. Grę


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

4 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Constitution Square by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

20150911-_D8H4419 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

View from the Marriott Panorama Bar by Stefan P, on Flickr

Bulwary wiślane / Vistulan Boulevards by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0178 by Krzysztof Bocheński, on Flickr

DSC_0223 by Krzysztof Bocheński, on Flickr

Most Gdanski, Warsaw, Poland. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr

PKIN by Anita Miszczyk, on Flickr

Złota 44 by StudioMde, on Flickr

Warsaw Financial Center by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

_M5A2368 by Grzegorz Paskudzki, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr

Warsaw city downtown at night by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Ikarus 435.05D #1501 by Michał Kwaśniak, on Flickr

Warszawa Centrum by Dahan Remy, on Flickr

memory day by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

trams line by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Warsaw city downtown panorama by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Rising moon over Warsaw city, Poland by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Night panorama of Warsaw city by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Walking on the bridge by Julien Nyczak, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr

Warszawa - Warsaw (PL) by Marek Laszczka, on Flickr

Good night, #Warsaw by Ricardo Torres Kompen, on Flickr

Warszawa / Warsaw by Marek Laszczka, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Sławomir Ostrowski, on Flickr

Warszawa by Mikael P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

can you feel the same? by Rafau_, on Flickr

angel in the street by Sara, on Flickr

Untitled by Punnuf, on Flickr

david bowie is watching you by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

angel in the street by Sara, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw_Old_Town 1.1, Poland by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The illuminated fountain at night by Danny Victoor, on Flickr

Warsaw, Patelnia by Tomasz Leszczynski, on Flickr

Break the Rules by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Lookin' by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Warsaw by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Mermaid by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Balloons by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Quis custodiet ipsos custodes_ by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

My daily life by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr

Crosswalk by Max Sturgeon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Janne, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

September Barricade Monument by Jake, on Flickr

Strange Sky Over Warsaw by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr

Warsaw by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4, Warsaw, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr

Love by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Inne czasy, ta sama odwaga.... by Jake, on Flickr

Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch fotografie, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Palacio de la Ciencia by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

City by night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lettering from Warsaw, 2016 by Elena Veguillas, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw, Poland by maykal, on Flickr

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Disused tram tracks on Chłodna Street by Jake, on Flickr

El cielo de Varsovia by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Late night runners by Jake, on Flickr

Predator by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr

Warsaw_Streets by Indra Kumar, on Flickr

Warsaw by vanessa mclaughlin, on Flickr

Warsaw - Plac Konstytucji by vanessa mclaughlin, on Flickr

Without Black-Warsaw 2017 (329) by Mark Van Reesk, on Flickr

_DSC1558 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC0768 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Lost in Warsaw by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Constitution Square by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

20150911-_D8H4419 by Ilja van de Pavert, on Flickr

Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr

View from the Marriott Panorama Bar by Stefan P, on Flickr

Bulwary wiślane / Vistulan Boulevards by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Tomasz Szejbut, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

1153 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Old Town by Oli Lane, on Flickr

Warsaw Uprising Museum by Jake, on Flickr

Leica Q goes to Warsaw by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr

Leica Q goes to Warsaw by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Warsaw by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

street by Agata, on Flickr

Without Black-Warsaw 2017 (24) by Mark Van Reesk, on Flickr


----------



## Fitzroy

This hotchpotch of buildings shouldn't work but it does and captures the energy of contemporary Warsaw



> IMG_3881 by Fitz Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

_1030414 by pio szub, on Flickr

_4949498 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

_4949491 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Warsaw 29 by ruby_rainbow, on Flickr

Warsaw by vanessa mclaughlin, on Flickr

Żelazna Street by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw Old Town by Kalev Lait, on Flickr


----------



## Alatar

Fitzroy said:


> This hotchpotch of buildings shouldn't work but it does and captures the energy of contemporary Warsaw


No, it doesn't.

Btw, christos-greece, why so much interest in this thread or in Poland in general? I guess you are not Polish. Are you just bored?


----------



## christos-greece

Prudential building in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Big city life by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

St. Alexander's Church by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Southern Downtown by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Old Town, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

Warsaw 29 by ruby_rainbow, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Old Town, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

aDSC_7424 by Patryk F., on Flickr

aDSC_7431 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by I Enjoy My Life, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by I Enjoy My Life, on Flickr

IMG_4061 by Jean-Maël Cordier, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

/// by Vadim Tarasov, on Flickr

_DSC3333 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsawa by Fred Romero, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

From Frankfurt to Moscow via Warsaw and Kiev. by James-In-Transit, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 26 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

17 IV 2016(past months) 25 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

_DSC0506 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Urząd Miasta Stołecznego Warszawy, the #Warsaw City Hall at night. #Poland. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

_DSC0511 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

D-51 055-1 A m by Błażej Pindor, on Flickr

Golden hour skyline by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warsaw4-1 by Sion Esmond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Town Square - Christmas time celebration by David Sorokan, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland - Merry Christmas by David Min, on Flickr

Warszawa by Przemysław Bednarek, on Flickr

Warszawa giant christmas tree by David Sorokan, on Flickr

_DSC0514 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Pałac Staszica Warszawa by Agencja Zając PR, on Flickr

_DSC5352 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

REU POLAND/ by alieson schofield, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Ellie Mountford, on Flickr

*Merry Christmas to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw old town, Poland by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

View from the AirBnb in Warsaw by Stefan P, on Flickr

Warsaw Pictures 129 by [email protected], on Flickr

Warszawa_0107_h1200_anaglyph by K R, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Sylvek Gadkowski, on Flickr

2017-12-09 11.44.19 nowy swiat trees at night by David Sorokan, on Flickr

plac #Zamkowy w #Warszawie, the Warsaw Castle Square decorated for the season. In Old Town #Warsaw, #Poland. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire. by Paweł Ciećka, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Przemek Pielak, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## adamMa

https://www.facebook.com/WarszawaNieznana/


----------



## ACT

Discover the city of Warsaw from the Google Earth software.






Other city tours are available on www.aircitytour.com


----------



## christos-greece

The city lives by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

0003 by emilia.wanat, on Flickr

Favourite view for Old Town by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw from the top by sven loeffler, on Flickr

Waiting for "W" hour at Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

imm024_26 by Beto Ruiz Alonso, on Flickr

King's Castle - Warszawa - Poland by Krristoff, on Flickr

Boże Narodzenie, Warszawa / Chistmas time, Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Over Vistula by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Warsaw by George Ant, on Flickr

Reflection | Warsaw, Poland by Andrius Aleksandravičius, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

street in Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

IMG_4324 by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Boulevard_Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kiss by erik witsoe, on Flickr

THE WEEK POPE JOHN PAUL II DIED by jacek szycht, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Golden trees by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

The Royal Castle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

_DSF9754 by Lukasz Nowosadzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Old Town Streets III by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

Warsaw Old Town Streets I by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr

Evening in Powisle, Warsaw III by Pavle Milicevic, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Palace of Culture Warsaw 18 March 2017 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Buildings in Warsaw by Nicola Bonanno, on Flickr

Pace 143.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Way to St. Anne's Church by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Night at the Old town marketplace, Warsaw, Poland by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

_DSC1995 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC2024 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSF9858 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9860 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9865 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9872 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9896 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9856 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

Long exposition photo of a highway in Warsaw, Poland by Wojtek Kleniewski, on Flickr

Untitled by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Europeon Tour 2017 by Walter Lis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Winter evening in Warsaw by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

8818 by northwest85, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Olle Viberg, on Flickr

coca cola by Raffaele Giannattasio, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline. by Luca Gardiol, on Flickr

Backpack by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The National Council of Cooperatives, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Złota, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Ulica Chmielna, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Ulica Bracka, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Aleje Jerozolimskie, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Plac Trzech Krzyży, Three Crosses Square, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

In Transit 171.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

City Center, Warsaw, Poland by Leo Li, on Flickr

a dream about Warsaw (9) by Alicja, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

_1100054 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

_1100069 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

DSC04640 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

_1070807_HDR by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

_1070787_HDR by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

_1070792_HDR by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

_1070299 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

_1070301 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

_1070377_HDR by Adam G. P..., on Flickr

888 by Adam G. P..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kiss by erik witsoe, on Flickr

The Royal Castle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Golden trees by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

*** by Katarzyna Kubiak, on Flickr

shining example by Fotoristin - blick.kontakt, on Flickr

Metro by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Jim Jackson, on Flickr

Warszawa, Poland by Jaroslav Kuhtreiber, on Flickr

Warsaw-September'17 (40) by Silvia Inacio, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland 2017 by Jim Jackson, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

Lattice city landscape by PabloClavo, on Flickr

Sheraton Hotel in Warsaw II by Pavle Milicevic, on Flickr


----------



## adamMa

https://flic.kr/p/FnMX7x by Adam G. P...


----------



## christos-greece

_DSF9858 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9860 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9865 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9872 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9896 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

_DSF9856 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

KNB_6185 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

XXANAXX 191.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Marian Bulacu, on Flickr

DSC07346 by herr.eichhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parallels - Warsaw by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr

looking south along Krakowskie Przedmieście - Warsaw, Poland by Russell Scott, on Flickr

XXANAXX 191.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Łukasz Lipka, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Marszałkowska street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Old Town Warsaw, Poland by 802701, on Flickr

Pesa 128N by Arunas, on Flickr

. by Rambonp:loves all creatures of this universe., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

5 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

7 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

8 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warszawa by Roland Wich, on Flickr

It's a long way to the top if you want to Rock n Roll 200.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Smirk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Zlota 44 Warschau / Warsaw by Walking Poland Group, on Flickr

Pałac kultury i nauki by Aleksandra Górecka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsawa_Old_Town 1.25, Poland by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

Polonia - Warszawa (Varsovia) by Eduardo Arostegui, on Flickr

Solaris Urbino 18 III, #5407, MZA Warszawa by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr

Waiting for spring -Twilight in Wilanow;IMG_6170 by Mahleriana, on Flickr

DSC_0584 (2) by OLIVER FALLON, on Flickr

IMGP7101 by Robert Smug, on Flickr

Warszawa, Poland by Jaroslav Kuhtreiber, on Flickr

KNB_6231 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Disused tram tracks on Chłodna Street by Jake, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

Samsung building in the blue hour by Vincent Lee, on Flickr

DSCF0392 by Андрей Тупицын, on Flickr

Shelter 207.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

A boire ! by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by Evgenii Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMGP7644 by Robert Smug, on Flickr

Views from Poland by aabha88, on Flickr

Self Doubt 213.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

street in Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

IMG_4324 by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Boulevard_Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lettering from Warsaw, 2016 by Elena Veguillas, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw, Poland by maykal, on Flickr

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw shore bokeh by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Lost in Thought 212.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Blue Man by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - Poland by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by night, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Pace 143.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Puff by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Floral Crown by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## dickpound




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by Mohd Nadly Aizat Mohd Nudri, on Flickr

Marszałkowska street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Looking North from the Viewing Gallery at the Palace of Culture Warsaw 25 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

The Palace of Culture from the Old Town Warsaw 24 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Spring is in the Air 220.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

_DSC3615 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Broadcast by Christian Horn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

dickpound said:


>


very nice work by the videographer. looking forward to next instalments.

so nice to highlight people in these pics, they are also part of the streetscape and often also so interesting.


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset at Warsaw by Alexandra Mezei, on Flickr

Status Quo 229.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4, Warsaw, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Looking North from the Viewing Gallery at the Palace of Culture Warsaw 25 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

The Palace of Culture from the Old Town Warsaw 24 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leica Q goes to Warsaw by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr

Leica Q goes to Warsaw by Peter Laskowski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Warsaw by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

Without Black-Warsaw 2017 (24) by Mark Van Reesk, on Flickr

Wind and Dust by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Cross-hatch 237.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wind and Dust by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Looking North from the Viewing Gallery at the Palace of Culture Warsaw 25 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

IMG_2239 by Eric K Breiner, on Flickr

poland-1920x1080-warsaw-vistula-river-swietokrzyski-bridge-5749 by ulvi can, on Flickr

Passing time by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warszawascape V by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr

Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr

_DSC3786 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3791 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw by Jacopo Salvi, on Flickr

Warszawa by Andriy Yanko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3946 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3950 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Pesa 128N i Konsta 105Na Warszawa by Roksana Czerwińska, on Flickr

Kübra by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Inne czasy, ta sama odwaga.... by Jake, on Flickr

Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch fotografie, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The city lives by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

0003 by emilia.wanat, on Flickr

Favourite view for Old Town by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw from the top by sven loeffler, on Flickr

Waiting for "W" hour at Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

Warsaw by Maciej Sperling, on Flickr

road work by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw [2362x1575] by mariorcan1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4, Warsaw, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr

Varying personalities 250 365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Blue City Light trails by amine ameur, on Flickr

2018-05-10 18.31.48 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by day. by Robert Kowalski, on Flickr

Sunday by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

_DSC4352 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Rondo ONZ, Warsaw by Petros Andronakis, on Flickr

Warsaw city center by Petros Andronakis, on Flickr

Palace of culture and science, Warsaw, Poland by Petros Andronakis, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by Petros Andronakis, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Petros Andronakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw downtown during dusk by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Palacio de arte y cultura by Rayco Hdez, on Flickr

Warsaw, view from Wybrzeże Helskie by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Warsawa by Thomas Vermeulen, on Flickr

Postcard of Warsaw by Mikszu, on Flickr

Palacio de arte y cultura by Rayco Hdez, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

_1030414 by pio szub, on Flickr

_4949491 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

_4949498 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Maciej Tarkowski, on Flickr

PKO BP Bank in Krakow by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Street in New Town by Jurek, on Flickr

Pijalnia Czekolady Wedla by Jake, on Flickr

Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Barbara by Adam Dorozinski, on Flickr

_DSC8194 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

TdP_Warszawa_2015 I by Mateusz Pikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Digitalizacja po Polsku – jak wypadamy na tle Europy? by Maks Manuals, on Flickr

Over Vistula by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Old Town Market Square by Kaeko, on Flickr

warsaw by Robert Woźniak, on Flickr

Warsaw Museum Night Bus 2.jpg by holmbergrwh, on Flickr

Fenzied Pace 277 365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

street varsovie 32 by Martin Dedron, on Flickr

Untitled by Christopher Benson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by Mohd Nadly Aizat Mohd Nudri, on Flickr

Marszałkowska street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyscrapers, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Looking North from the Viewing Gallery at the Palace of Culture Warsaw 25 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

IMG_8974 by Philip Male, on Flickr

IMG_8977 by Philip Male, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sven Kluppels, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland, 21 September 2017 (113) by Linda & Steve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pedestriansaurus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

IMG_8994 by Philip Male, on Flickr

The National Council of Cooperatives, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Złota, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Ulica Chmielna, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Ulica Bracka, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Aleje Jerozolimskie, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Marton Kakstetter, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sergio Pavan, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sergio Pavan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw by lindaandandy, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Disused tram tracks on Chłodna Street by Jake, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

IMG_3883 (2) by Jens Grabenstein, on Flickr

IMG_8994 by Philip Male, on Flickr

Rynek by toni carreras, on Flickr

Viktoryia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Maciej Tarkowski, on Flickr

PKO BP Bank in Krakow by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Street in New Town by Jurek, on Flickr

Pijalnia Czekolady Wedla by Jake, on Flickr

Powiśle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Hide and seek by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Meditate by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Portrait of a Woman waiting for the tram. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

519_7827a by @Chris_Photos, on Flickr

_DSC1640.jpg by holmbergrwh, on Flickr

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Untitled by sriehemann, on Flickr

Digitalizacja po Polsku – jak wypadamy na tle Europy? by Maks Manuals, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline - Zlota 44 by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr

ANALOG; Lomography 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Kubra by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Niko by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street dance in Warsaw by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

Voie royale à Varsovie by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

2017-03-12_01-10-29 by Dimitar Krstevski, on Flickr

krakowskie przedmiescie by Rry_, on Flickr

Grave of unknown soldier by Rry_, on Flickr

Zlota 44 & Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Warsaw Weekend by Paulius Mielinis, on Flickr

A day of unlocked potential. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Weekend by Paulius Mielinis, on Flickr

519_7827a by @Chris_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Untitled by sriehemann, on Flickr

Digitalizacja po Polsku – jak wypadamy na tle Europy? by Maks Manuals, on Flickr

Royal Route at night (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Untitled by sriehemann, on Flickr

Mostowa street, Warsaw New Town by Paweł Banaszkiewicz, on Flickr

Street in Warsaw by Aragh0rn, on Flickr

Warsaw by Indy, on Flickr

Ulica Gdansk, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr

Niko by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Palace of Culture Warsaw 18 March 2017 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Street Photo by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Countless lovers under cover of the street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

dzp_3702 by Doron Zappler, on Flickr

dzp_3880 by Doron Zappler, on Flickr

Zlota 44 & Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Warsaw by Mateusz Zdun, on Flickr

I loosen my tie by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Centrum by Jake, on Flickr

Blonde by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lettering from Warsaw, 2016 by Elena Veguillas, on Flickr

Old Town, Warsaw, Poland by maykal, on Flickr

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw shore bokeh by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Lost in Thought 212.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

413-2006 Warsaw, Old Town streets by Denis, on Flickr

dzp_3855 by Doron Zappler, on Flickr

Daria by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw PL by Dan Macy, on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Puff by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

The Palace of Culture from the Old Town Warsaw 24 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Meditate by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Woman at crosswalk. Warsaw by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

ANALOG; Kodak Gold 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Lightning by CJR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3946 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Inne czasy, ta sama odwaga.... by Jake, on Flickr

Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch fotografie, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Queen by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Burst! by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

A day of unlocked potential. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Almost there by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180814_183019-01 by W L, on Flickr

Poland - Warsaw by Dario Lorenzetti, on Flickr

Warsaw view from Gdański Bridge by Łukasz G., on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Алексей Славко, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Алексей Славко, on Flickr

Warszawa, Poland by Peter Musolino, on Flickr

_DSC0617-1 by Jakub Zych, on Flickr

Skyline by Piotr Szymanek, on Flickr

Wait by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Colossal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

_DSC0763-1 by Jakub Zych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

My beautiful home by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

The National Council of Cooperatives, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Złota, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Ulica Chmielna, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Ulica Bracka, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Aleje Jerozolimskie, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Plac Trzech Krzyży, Three Crosses Square, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Warszawska Dżungla - gdzieś między Wolą a Ochotą by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

Warsaw 2019 by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

Warsaw Weekend by Paulius Mielinis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Facades of Warsaw by Herr S. Loeffler, on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Gómez, on Flickr

Warsaw in Motion by Kevin Dress, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Warsaw by Pierre-Olivier Staes, on Flickr

An empty stroller in a crowded Old Town square by freestocks.org, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Colossal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

My beautiful home by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

street varsovie 32 by Martin Dedron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

PKIN by Anita Miszczyk, on Flickr

trams line by Svetlana Cekic, on Flickr

Warszawa by Mikael P, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Varsóvia Old Town & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Queen by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Portrait of a Woman waiting for the tram. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw by night, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warszawa : L'hybride débarque également dans la capitale polonaise avec ce Lion's City (31.03.2019) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr

Bristol vs. Europejski by Jack 4eye, on Flickr

DSCF4518 by Adam Mendyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Curves by kuba, on Flickr

Untitled by nonstop.living, on Flickr

Step after step by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Untitled by nonstop.living, on Flickr

POL010 by Spiros Prassas, on Flickr

Warsaw by Mirek Szymanski, on Flickr

Varsóvia Old Town & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Colossal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Gdansk summer 2019 by Roberto Maldeno, on Flickr

Wait by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

No parking by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4, Warsaw, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr

2018-05-10 18.31.48 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Holiday in Warsaw, Poland by Dominic Meason, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

a hedge between keeps friendship green by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

6 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

5 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

7 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

8 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warszawa by Roland Wich, on Flickr

It's a long way to the top if you want to Rock n Roll 200.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Smirk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Zlota 44 Warschau / Warsaw by Walking Poland Group, on Flickr

Pałac kultury i nauki by Aleksandra Górecka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

8 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Smirk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

IMG_4262-Bearbeitet by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Varsóvia Old Town & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw: Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

18990017 by Arnas Balčiūnas, on Flickr

Warsaw: blue tiled house in Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4, Warsaw, Poland by PIVISO, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr

On the streets of Warsaw by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Twirl by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

THE WEEK POPE JOHN PAUL II DIED by jacek szycht, on Flickr

Speed of live by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

Twirl by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Distractions by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Constant shuffle by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

PKiN by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Closer to meaning by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Tightrope by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Fairy mood by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

IMG_4262-Bearbeitet by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr

_MG_7826-1 by Jakub Zych, on Flickr

Zlota 44 & Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Little diamonds by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Texture by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Varsóvia Old Town & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr

Warszawa : Au terminus Spartańska des lignes 168 et 222, la potence de rechargement pour les bus électriques est très demandée, il y a donc un peu d'attente (31.03.2019) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr

Untitled by দেবর্ষি রায়, on Flickr

ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Varso Place - Warsaw by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On the streets of Warsaw by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Kodak Color Plus 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Countless lovers under cover of the street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

ANALOG; Lomography 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Intense by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

ANALOG; Lomography 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

ANALOG; Kodak Gold 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

150606-Z-OL711-002 by S.C. Air National Guard, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Winter evening in Warsaw by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr

8818 by northwest85, on Flickr

Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by alan metheringham, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Ewa Tryniecka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3110 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Poland: around the Warsaw old town by mewall21, on Flickr

1 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Rainy cityscape by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Roundabout by Jakub Goss, on Flickr

Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Tightrope by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Analog: Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog: Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Dusk by Alexander Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Evening in Powisle, Warsaw III by Pavle Milicevic, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Palace of Culture Warsaw 18 March 2017 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Poland - Warsaw - 1st September 2018 -1375 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr

Warsaw landscape 2 by Patryk Rejdych, on Flickr

20180727 01 Warsaw 169 by Aviram Oren, on Flickr

On top by Piotr Szymanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC4958_edited by Jaroslaw Przybylek, on Flickr

_DSC4922_edited by Jaroslaw Przybylek, on Flickr

_DSC4978_edited by Jaroslaw Przybylek, on Flickr

_DSC4967_edited by Jaroslaw Przybylek, on Flickr

Castle Square by night, Warsaw by vaganto, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Fernando García, on Flickr

Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Jonatan Søgaard, on Flickr

Scoot by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Hollywood by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog: Nikon FM2 and Kodak Pro 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

At the end of another day. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

DSC02756 by Nuno Correia, on Flickr

MLT by My Warsaw, on Flickr

Varsovia by Enrica F, on Flickr

Złote Tarasy by Robert Lx, on Flickr

20180727 01 Warsaw 169 by Aviram Oren, on Flickr

Warsaw by barcooter, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Tram Life by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

HELIOS 44 58mm by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Warsaw4-1 by Sion Esmond, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

n by Elena Druzenko, on Flickr

Gossip Girls by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## eastman

Lovely Warsaw, You will always be a special city for me..


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC1640.jpg by holmbergrwh, on Flickr

Straw Man 263.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Untitled by sriehemann, on Flickr

Digitalizacja po Polsku – jak wypadamy na tle Europy? by Maks Manuals, on Flickr

Royal Route at night (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Untitled by sriehemann, on Flickr

Old Town Market Square by Kaeko, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline - Zlota 44 by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr

Niko by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

When you're weary, feeling small by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

ANALOG; Kodak Gold 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Manifestation Climate Warsaw by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Smirk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

8 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw PL by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

106A2392 by Dan, on Flickr

Woman with the painting in crazy sky Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Status Quo 229.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

n by Elena Druzenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

08 by Kirill Kudashkin, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by DitchTheMap, on Flickr

_1030414 by pio szub, on Flickr

_4949498 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Manifestation Climate Warsaw by Diego Molero, on Flickr

The long way home. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

HELIOS 44 58mm by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Metropolis by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa/photos/a.476878362361201/2532878873427796/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Higher Ground by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Spark by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

PKiN by Rosetta Bonatti (RosLol), on Flickr

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Golden hour in Warsaw by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

DSC_0997 by Mia Dang, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science Illuminated in the Nighttime in Warsaw, Poland by Miles Astray, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland by Spiros Prassas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

17 IV 2016(past months) 26 by theworldwatch, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warszawa_0107_h1200_anaglyph by K R, on Flickr

Warsaw from the top by Herr S. Loeffler, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kiyoshi Honda, on Flickr

Columbo by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Passing time by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

https://www.facebook.com/droneinwarsaw/photos/a.1947659112139818/2400385430200515/?type=3&theater


----------



## christos-greece

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Aerial view of Warsaw downtown at dusk time by Jacek Kadaj, on Flickr

Warsaw-2912 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw DSC00022 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Sentimantal Jury by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

ANALOG; Kodak Gold 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Night by Renata , on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

KNB_6231 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw PL by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

WP1-E023 by David Swift, on Flickr

Habitually compromised by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

A dense grey fog hung over the city by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Kodak Color Plus 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warszawa, Krakowskie Przedmieście by Janusz Sliwinski, on Flickr

Palacio de la Ciencia by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr

Warszawa / Warsaw by Marek Laszczka, on Flickr

Warsaw_Old_Town 1.1, Poland by Knut-Arve Simonsen, on Flickr

Mermaid by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch photography, on Flickr

Aneta by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_4949498 by icpcnews icpcnews, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Warsawa by Fred Romero, on Flickr

A busy street in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Palace of Culture & Science by james_haliburton, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Downtown by Jack, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Red and White by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Fashion is Ephemeral by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

The Royal Castle by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline behind the bridge, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Golden trees by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Tram by Jake, on Flickr

Untitled by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Magdalena by Tomasz Urbański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sentimantal Jury by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Kazimierza Brokla street by Nikita Perederii, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

20181024_124111_qhdr by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr

The Warsaw HUB by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr

_DSC4958_edited by Jaroslaw Przybylek, on Flickr

Warsaw city bus: Solaris Urbino 18 # 5408 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

becoming part of the past by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

23th floor, Roof. by Tymek Molski, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw 2 - Capital City of Poland by Kel Squire, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Autumn sunset in Warsaw by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland-March 20, 2018: Modern architecture, skyscrapers by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Unkept Promises by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Habitually compromised by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0132 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

201805_Poland-1 by Maréchal Crotmoul, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Noc nd Wisłą by Małgorzata P, on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Gómez, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski, on Flickr

_DSC4341 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire desde el palacio by gsenn438, on Flickr

Kiosk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

varşovia by băseşteanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Church of the Holy Spirit in New Town, Warsaw, Poland. 821-HDR-Edit a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Partial Clarity by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Kiosk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Louis by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Transitions by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A Night At a Skyscraper by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

Dark Familiarity by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

Skylight by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

Warszawa by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

Greenhouse Station by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

Kiosk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Transitions by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

varşovia by băseşteanu, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Passing through by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Rotunda by Renata , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by JM Smyla, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Curtains by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Changes by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by JM Smyla, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Untitled by cherco, on Flickr

Transitions by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Huldra by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The view of the Fortyfikacje staromiejskie (fortification wall and gate) from inside the Barbican, Warsaw, Poland 843-Edit by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Warsaw City Centre by 
Sonicgregu, on Flickr

Sunrise over Warsaw by Anna, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Sylvek Gadkowski, on Flickr

Krakowskie Przedmieście by Stefan Aigner, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

On the street - Warsaw, Poland by Sean H - acritely photo, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Kiosk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

On the streets of Warsaw by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A close view of the clock tower of the Palace of Culture and Science (Chuj Stalina-see below for meaning), Warsaw, Poland. 938-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Palace of Culture and Science from the The Złote Tarasy (mall), Warsaw, Poland. 937-Panoa by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Old Town | Warsaw | Poland by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

A Night At a Skyscraper by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

Łazienki Park by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

QWZ08878 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

Transitions by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Gritty by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

city lights by [email protected], on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by JM Smyla, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Looking glass by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Warsaw4-1 by Sion Esmond, on Flickr

View from the AirBnb in Warsaw by Stefan P, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Sylvek Gadkowski, on Flickr

Entrance to The Złote Tarasy (Golden Terraces) from the Central Train Station, Warsaw, Poland with Złota 44 skyscraper in the background. 930-Edits by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Huldra by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

HELIOS 44 58mm by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Hello? Hello? Hello? Is there anybody in there? by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Center by Tymek Molski, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw, Poland by Arunas, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape at night by Marcin Łukasik, on Flickr

Cityscape by Maciek Kowalczyk, on Flickr

Golden hour in Warsaw by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

ANALOG: Nikon FM2 and Rollei SUPERPAN 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Sentimantal Jury by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Saxon Gardens by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

Going to the mall by Didier Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

What about tomorrow? by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Center by Tymek Molski, on Flickr

city of light by Kina Action, on Flickr

WP8-047-22 by David Swift, on Flickr

Warsaw by Arunas, on Flickr

QWZ08877 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr

city lights by [email protected], on Flickr

Southern view of Warsaw, Poland from the top of the Palace of Culture and Science. 965-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Thursday by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog: Nikon FM2 and Kodak Pro 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Out of the Office by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Inside main lobby of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 990a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Southern view of Warsaw City from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 987-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Holy Cross Church from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 980a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the PGE Narodowy (National Stadium) east from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 979a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Złote Tarasy (Golden Terraces) and the Central Train Station (left) from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 968-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View the Roman Catholic Parish of St. Barbara from the top of the tower at the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 966a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Many, mostly young people, attended a global warning protest in front of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland 993a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Caught by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Saxon Gardens by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

Going to the mall by Didier Gomez, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Hala Mirowska, a socialist emporium by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Sylwia by Syreniak, on Flickr

At St. John&#x27;s Archcathedral in Warsaw, Her Serene Highness Princess Angelika received Saint Stanislaw’s Order established by Polish King Stanisław August Poniatowski for her contribution to culture and social activities. by Press Office Angelika Jarosławska Sapieha, on Flickr

WP1-E021 by David Swift, on Flickr

WP9-064-30A by David Swift, on Flickr

Once upon a time by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw city bus: MAN NG313 # 3332 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

It will be fine, corona in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

twilight by [email protected], on Flickr

Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Skylight by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

varşovia by băseşteanu, on Flickr

140513-1454.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

winter sunset in the city by Jaws300, on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Cabrera, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

Night Photography, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr

Warschau by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

twilight by [email protected], on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

_DSC1554 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Analog; Rollei RPX 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Smirk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

140513-1454.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sergio Pavan, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Untitled by sriehemann, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

krakowskie przedmiescie by Rafau_, on Flickr

View of the Złote Tarasy (Golden Terraces) and the Central Train Station (left) from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 968-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Viktoryia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog: Rollei RPX 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

HELIOS 44 58mm by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Keep my soul away from harm by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by night by Maciek Kowalczyk, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

IMG_8974 by Philip Male, on Flickr

Ulica Bracka, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Disused tram tracks on Chłodna Street by Jake, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

Inside/Out by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Meditate by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Walk This Way by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Daria by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Wide angle view from one of the corners of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 997a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Warsaw: Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

150606-Z-OL711-002 by S.C. Air National Guard, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Distractions by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

&quot;Trap&quot; by Ewa Tryniecka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

View of Church of the Holy Spirit in Warsaw, Poland from a distance on Freta St. in New Town. 126-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Fernando García, on Flickr

twilight by [email protected], on Flickr

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

DSC_0443 by Polina Cholkina, on Flickr

Analog. City Life by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

20170909-_DSF4245 by Tomasz Modrzejewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Karol Stepien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw: Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw city centre by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Fernando García, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Countless lovers under cover of the street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr

Many, mostly young people, attended a global warning protest in front of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland 993a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

walking by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Analog winter moments. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Unkept Promises by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr

Walking the Krakowskie Przedmieście, Warsaw, Poland. 302-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by JM Smyla, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Tightrope by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Once upon a time by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

IMG_4262-Bearbeitet by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr

Little diamonds by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

WARSAW by Maurizio Addis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

On top by Piotr Szymanek, on Flickr

Palace of Culture Warsaw 18 March 2017 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Złote Tarasy by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by Maciek Kowalczyk, on Flickr

Poland_082918-104 by Bruce Ribakove, on Flickr

140513-1454.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Slight delay by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warszawa by Tomáš Serina, on Flickr

stripes by Kina Action, on Flickr

Yuliia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - Old town by matuman-hh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Urbanista by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

above by k-a-d-a-t-h, on Flickr

Vanish by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aneta and Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

View of Church of the Holy Spirit in Warsaw, Poland from a distance on Freta St. in New Town. 126-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Trampki by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Tram by Jake, on Flickr

touched by the setting sun by Kina Action, on Flickr

Public library Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Ujazdów Castle, Warsaw by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Autumn sunset in Warsaw by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Fashion in Warsaw by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Klaudia by Michał Nagórka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of Złota 44 skyscraper and InterContinental Warsaw from top of Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw, Poland. 967a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

A Night At a Skyscraper by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

Warsaw city centre by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Śródmieście by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

IMG_0092 by Marcin, on Flickr

Untitled by Pierluigi Corea, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire by Gilly, on Flickr

Countless lovers under cover of the street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

IMG_3609-2 by Simona Ricci, on Flickr

All grown up by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

* by Reginald Euler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Spire &amp; Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

PKiN by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Red Light by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Aneta I Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Aneta i Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Neither here nor there by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Gull in flight by Jurek P, on Flickr

Southern view of Warsaw, Poland from the top of the Palace of Culture and Science. 965-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC0132 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

201805_Poland-1 by Maréchal Crotmoul, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Noc nd Wisłą by Małgorzata P, on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Gómez, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski, on Flickr

_DSC4341 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire desde el palacio by gsenn438, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

20181024_124111_qhdr by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Aneta and Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Natalia Sisik X Reżyser Życia by Natalia Sisik, on Flickr

Sunset at Warsaw by Alexandra Mezei, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

The Palace of Culture from the Old Town Warsaw 24 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Warsaw by Stephen Downes, on Flickr

poland-1920x1080-warsaw-vistula-river-swietokrzyski-bridge-5749 by muhammet umut aksoy, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Favourite view for Old Town by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw, view from Wybrzeże Helskie by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr

Warsaw by Jacopo Salvi, on Flickr

Pandemic Summer Love by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Side view by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Drop it like its hot! by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Looking North from the Viewing Gallery at the Palace of Culture Warsaw 25 March 2018 by Craig McCorriston, on Flickr

Ulica Chmielna, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Disused tram tracks on Chłodna Street by Jake, on Flickr

IMG_3883 (2) by Jens Grabenstein, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Voie royale à Varsovie by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

Viktoryia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

#womensstrike, Warsaw, 24.07.2020 by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lena by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

IMG_8994 by Philip Male, on Flickr

The National Council of Cooperatives, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Złota, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Ulica Chmielna, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Ulica Bracka, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Aleje Jerozolimskie, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Marton Kakstetter, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sergio Pavan, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sergio Pavan, on Flickr

WAW_street_06 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

Olga by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going to the mall by Didier Gomez, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warszawa Centralna by Sylwester Sokolowski, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

DSC02756 by Nuno Correia, on Flickr

Two different epochs by Andrei Nosatîi, on Flickr

modernity by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw city bus: Solaris Urbino 18 # 8463 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw_IPS2016-60 by laserbub_Drew, on Flickr

sunset at Kościół Akademicki św. Anny by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Night B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

IMG_3729 by anasia13, on Flickr

IMG_3728 by anasia13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

a short story about summer in the city - take 1 by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

Nowy Świat, Warsaw Poland by Piotr Sn, on Flickr

View of Church of the Holy Spirit in Warsaw, Poland from a distance on Freta St. in New Town. 126-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Statue of Syrena the Mermaid in the Old Town Market Square, Old Town, Warsaw, Poland. 859 a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Tram by Jake, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

Entrance by Daniel Kulinski, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Warsaw rain by Aleix Sanchis, on Flickr

Stairs by Rafal Bieniek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Summer Photo Session with Esin - (4) by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Warsaw: Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

PKiN by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Texture by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

IMG_4262-Bearbeitet by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr

Twirl by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

Solidarity protest with detained LGBT activists and against homophobia in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw streets by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warsaw by Carlos Steinski, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Warsaw-2912 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw DSC00022 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Carlos Steinski, on Flickr

Warsaw street by i Gosia, on Flickr

Ul. Karowa, Warszawa by Mateusz Balcerzak, on Flickr

Warsaw by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Leisure by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Multimedialny Park Fontann by peterolthof, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire by night by Kamil Iwanowski, on Flickr

Nowy Swiat 4 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Chmielna 25 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

View from a bridge in Warsaw, Poland by Piotr Sn, on Flickr

Warsaw Dawn IV by Mirek Szymanski, on Flickr

Gdańsk Główny (Gdańsk main train station) with magnificent tower, Poland. 526-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

WAW_Loreta_view_03 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

modernity by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Lovely departure by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw city bus: Solaris Urbino 18 # 8463 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Suns out by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Side view by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Zlota 44 &amp; Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Varso Place - Warsaw by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

8818 by northwest85, on Flickr

Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr

Altynay by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Sculpture on the Tyszkiewicz Palace facing the Krakowskie Przedmieście street in Warsaw, Poland. 349-Edit-2a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

What about tomorrow? by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

red hat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Solaris Urbino 12III, #A-132, &quot;Mobilis&quot; Mościska Dept. Warszawa by Janusz Jakubowski, on Flickr

Zlota 44 Warschau / Warsaw by Walking Poland Group, on Flickr

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

Views from Poland by aabha88, on Flickr

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Lettering from Warsaw, 2016 by Elena Veguillas, on Flickr

© Gabriela Koscielniak - Warsaw by Gabriela Koscielniak, on Flickr

Leisure by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

walking by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr

Cat&#x27;s Cradle by Max Sturgeon, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Zlota 44 &amp; Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Untitled by Luke 旅客, on Flickr

DSC08136 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr

Warszawa : Au terminus Spartańska des lignes 168 et 222, la potence de rechargement pour les bus électriques est très demandée, il y a donc un peu d&#x27;attente (31.03.2019) by Thomas CHAFFAUT, on Flickr

LUIZA by Justyna Karkus, on Flickr

Warsaw 2018 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr

Lockdown. Documenting a Pandemic by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

R0003988 by Adam Kwasnicki, on Flickr

Keep my soul away from harm by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

I&#x27;m leaving but I will miss you by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

DSC08081 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

by REDHATT









by filosss


----------



## Darhet

By kokoszka





























__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## christos-greece

Begum downtown - (1) by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warsaw_IPS2016-60 by laserbub_Drew, on Flickr

sunset at Kościół Akademicki św. Anny by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Night B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

IMG_3729 by anasia13, on Flickr

IMG_3728 by anasia13, on Flickr

Tram 3612 at Metro Wierzbno by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

We Have Never Met Project by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw contrasts by Mirek Szymanski, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Urban Rivers by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

I&#x27;m your number one fan by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

Cake by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

On the streets of Warsaw by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Golden hour in Warsaw by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

Passing time by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Zlota 44 &amp; Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Perspective by Renata :O, on Flickr

P1190491h Warsaw Downtown - Blue Hour by Laurent Letteron, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

150606-Z-OL711-002 by S.C. Air National Guard, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

urban space by [email protected], on Flickr

Untitled by দেবর্ষি রায়, on Flickr

_DSC3110 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

D71_1708 by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warszawa, Rynek Starego Miasta by Janusz Sliwinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Little clouds overhead by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Yuliia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Begum downtown - (1) by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Old and New by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

DSC08107 by Edgar Sousa, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Jake, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Theatre Square by Jurek, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

_DSC3110 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Distance in the night by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Walking in Warsaw by Didier Gomez, on Flickr

On the line by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Gritty by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Golden hour in Warsaw by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Little clouds overhead by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

201805_Poland-1 by Maréchal Crotmoul, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Noc nd Wisłą by Małgorzata P, on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Gómez, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski, on Flickr

_DSC4341 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire desde el palacio by gsenn438, on Flickr

Skyscrapers in Warsaw city center by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr

Yuliia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw 2019 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr

Two different epochs by Andrei Nosatîi, on Flickr

Warsaw sunset by Dmitry Yevdokimov, on Flickr

Warsaw night city ligths by Kepa Bordés Argoitia, on Flickr

Palac Kultury i Nauky by daimak, on Flickr

Warsaw; Gdańsk Coast; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Variable autumn aura in Warsaw by dr No. Adam Nowak, on Flickr

On the road by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

red dress by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Ten past Ten 265.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Rainy evening by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Wind and Dust by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

girl with headphones by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Night Skyline by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw4-1 by Sion Esmond, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Sylvek Gadkowski, on Flickr

Warsaw from the top by Herr S. Loeffler, on Flickr

Over Vistula by Alexander V. Kuznetsov, on Flickr

Warsaw Sunset by Paweł Paciorek, on Flickr

Warsaw Business Center by Nicolas Baillet, on Flickr

Marta C by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire. by Paweł Ciećka, on Flickr

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

KNB_6185 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

IMG_9557 by Bartosz Busz, on Flickr


----------



## Arzotino

That's very nice of You that you're uploading such a massive amount of Warsaw photos. But you know, a lot of them are quite outdated. It regards especially skyscrapers. Some of photos look like older than 10 years old - and now Warsaw has doubled its number of skyscrapers (so the skyline looks much more impressive).


----------



## christos-greece

warsaw scenes #5 wall sitter by seligr, on Flickr

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire &amp; Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Zlota 44 &amp; Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poland - Warsaw - 1st September 2018 -1375 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Ewa Tryniecka, on Flickr

Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Uprising, One Minute of Silence by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

People-watching - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr

Sentimantal Jury by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Dron in Warsaw


----------



## Darhet

by Nowa Warszawa


----------



## christos-greece

Meeting Marta by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

DSC00681 by Inge Colijn, on Flickr

_DSC0132 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

201805_Poland-1 by Maréchal Crotmoul, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

Noc nd Wisłą by Małgorzata P, on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Gómez, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski, on Flickr

_DSC4341 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire desde el palacio by gsenn438, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

20181024_124111_qhdr by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by 1maarten, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet




----------



## christos-greece

Inside main lobby of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 990a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Hala Mirowska, a socialist emporium by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Southern view of Warsaw City from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 987-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Holy Cross Church from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 980a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the PGE Narodowy (National Stadium) east from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 979a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Złote Tarasy (Golden Terraces) and the Central Train Station (left) from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 968-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View the Roman Catholic Parish of St. Barbara from the top of the tower at the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 966a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Many, mostly young people, attended a global warning protest in front of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland 993a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Saxon Gardens by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

Going to the mall by Didier Gomez, on Flickr

#WomensStrike 18th November by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

yeah yeah yeah by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## NeverMindPl




----------



## Darhet




----------



## MJEF

Darhet said:


> View attachment 1036332
> 
> 
> Great perspective.


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Warsaw by 1maarten, on Flickr

WAW_Loreta_view_02 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Autumn sunset in Warsaw by Łukasz Soszyński, on Flickr

D71_1591 by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warszawa, Trasa W-Z by Janusz Sliwinski, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warszawa, ul. Freta by Janusz Sliwinski, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by [email protected], on Flickr

DSC07071 by phil halper, on Flickr

Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 WYD Poland - Tomb of the Unknown Soldier and cHanging of the guards in downtown Warsaw. Photos by George Martell - Archdiocese of Boston #wydboston by Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Boston, on Flickr

July 23, 2016 WYD Poland - Tomb of the Unknown Soldier and cHanging of the guards in downtown Warsaw. Photos by George Martell - Archdiocese of Boston #wydboston by Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Boston, on Flickr

Liza | 11 by Paval Hadzinski, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet




----------



## Darhet

by Nowa Warszawa


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw City Centre by Sonicgregu, on Flickr

Skyscrapers in Warsaw city center by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Warsaw by Imre Dér, on Flickr

sunset at Kościół Akademicki św. Anny by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

Warszawa Centralna by Sylwester Sokolowski, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

Poland_082918-104 by Bruce Ribakove, on Flickr

poland-1920x1080-warsaw-vistula-river-swietokrzyski-bridge-5749 by muhammet umut aksoy, on Flickr

Analog. Ilford Delta 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lourdes by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Liza | 12 by Paval Hadzinski, on Flickr

Saxon Gardens by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

IMG_3728 by anasia13, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

By Nowa Warszawa


----------



## Darhet

by Aleksander Głowacki


----------



## christos-greece

Evening walk by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

WP8-067-32 by David Swift, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

sunset over Warsaw by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

WP_0297 by David Swift, on Flickr

Warsaw Center by Tymek Molski, on Flickr

Tram by Jake, on Flickr

When you&#x27;re weary, feeling small by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

STRAJK by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Flip by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Winter. Fomapan 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lourdes by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## Arch98

Some very nice shots of Warsaw


----------



## Darhet

*Łukasz Wieszczeczyński*









*Gregory Pawlak*


----------



## christos-greece

Begum downtown - (1) by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

WP8-067-32 by David Swift, on Flickr

winter sunset in the city by Jaws300, on Flickr

Street in downtown Warsaw by Greg.Dwulit, on Flickr

P1190491h Warsaw Downtown - Blue Hour by Laurent Letteron, on Flickr

DSC07071 by phil halper, on Flickr

Porsche 991 Targa 4S - WI 837HA - Warsaw City (Śródmieście), Masovian Voivodeship, Poland by JackoPlates, on Flickr

Boarding by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Ilford Delta 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr

Summer in the City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomensStrike on 13th December in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Lourdes by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Warsaw my City by Lech Gadomski, on Flickr

Trams in winter by Margy Crane, on Flickr

_DSC3294 — kopia by Marek Kaszuba, on Flickr

WP8-043-20 by David Swift, on Flickr

WP8-067-32 by David Swift, on Flickr

WP_0188 by David Swift, on Flickr

WP_0293 by David Swift, on Flickr

WP_0318 by David Swift, on Flickr

WP8-051-24 by David Swift, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

VR1-035-16 by David Swift, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

it is easier to march in two by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

@krisu_ost!


----------



## Darhet

Kuba Jurkowski (@light_at_nightkj) • Instagram photos and videos


7,077 Followers, 449 Following, 210 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kuba Jurkowski (@light_at_nightkj)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Darhet

by kafarek






























by pozytywny Wilanów


----------



## Darhet

by kafarek











by michau


----------



## Darhet

greg18zam



















*REDHATT*


----------



## Darhet

*REDHATT*


----------



## Darhet

*Alex Snaps Colours*


----------



## Darhet

alleksandrix


----------



## Darhet

Andrzej Różycki


----------



## Darhet

DocentX


























REDHATT


----------



## Darhet

adrian.kukla


----------



## christos-greece

Analog. Kodak Ektar by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

the Royal Castle in Warsaw by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

WarSaw by Dydex, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

Emilii Plater by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

afternoon street by Kina Action, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

a short story about summer in the city - take 1 by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

wish you were here by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

filosss


----------



## Darhet

defensive midfielder










Redzio


----------



## Darhet

Daniel Remian










Gregory Pawlak


----------



## Darhet

Poland On Air


----------



## Darhet

Ola Pietrucka










Małgorzata Dorota Michalska



















Robert Bannach









Andrzej Malik










Błażej Gurak









Ewa Rapca









Anna Czyzo


----------



## christos-greece

WP9-058-27A by David Swift, on Flickr

Analog. Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Warszawa by Rosetta Bonatti (RosLol), on Flickr

DSC07930 by Svyatoslav Khimin, on Flickr

Warsaw. Poland. by Dylan Beresford, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Marcin Martinez Swystun


----------



## christos-greece

It&#x27;s complicated by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Cotton like Snow by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

the Royal Castle in Warsaw by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

WarSaw by Dydex, on Flickr

Purple Tower by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Evening street by Void Null, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

Warsaw Business Center by Nicolas Baillet, on Flickr

Old Warsaw #2 by Nicolas Baillet, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

view at Warsaw by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

#WomensStrike 18th November by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

#WomnsStrike blockade in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Natalia Sisik X Reżyser Życia by Natalia Sisik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

we are by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Panorama of Warsaw from Palace of Culture and Science by Michał Banach, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by night by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr

20180727 01 Warsaw 169 by Aviram Oren, on Flickr

Speed of light by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Out of the Office by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Southern view of Warsaw City from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 987-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Holy Cross Church from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 980a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the PGE Narodowy (National Stadium) east from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 979a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Złote Tarasy (Golden Terraces) and the Central Train Station (left) from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 968-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View the Roman Catholic Parish of St. Barbara from the top of the tower at the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 966a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Caught by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

16160880139512 by Marcin, on Flickr

Kate by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Saxon Gardens by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

Kasia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Kodak Ektar. Nikon FM2 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw city centre by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr

Warsaw City by Robert Woźniak, on Flickr

Warsaw City by Robert Woźniak, on Flickr

Warsaw city center by Harald Groven, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by Dorota Duda, on Flickr

streetlights by [email protected], on Flickr

Warsaw by Russell Yarwood, on Flickr

Warsaw night street by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr

Warsaw street by witek23, on Flickr

Warsaw Fashion Street by Andrzej Droopsik, on Flickr

Aneta and Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Street Party 2014 by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet




----------



## Darhet




----------



## Darhet

REDHATT


----------



## Darhet




----------



## Darhet

*DocentX*


----------



## Darhet




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Imre Dér, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw_IPS2016-60 by laserbub_Drew, on Flickr

sunset at Kościół Akademicki św. Anny by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Night B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

IMG_3729 by anasia13, on Flickr

IMG_3728 by anasia13, on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Irena Lehenka, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet




----------



## Darhet

by Na szlaku Polskich Miast on FB


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw PL by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Warsaw Night by Renata :O, on Flickr

Alstom-Konstal 105N2k/2000 #2112+2113 by Konstal 105Na, on Flickr

HCP 123N by magro_kr, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Warsaw-2912 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw DSC00022 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

ANALOG; Kodak Gold 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Winter in April by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Hair Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

Warsaw: Old town by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Warsaw landscape by Kamil Majewski, on Flickr

Alstom-Konstal 105N2k/2000 #2112+2113 by Konstal 105Na, on Flickr

Pesa 134N #3814 by Konstal 105Na, on Flickr

Pesa 128NDuo #3613 by Konstal 105Na, on Flickr

HCP FPS 123N #2140+2141 by Konstal 105Na, on Flickr

Pesa 120N #3112 by Konstal 105Na, on Flickr

Pesa Swing by magro_kr, on Flickr

Hair Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

2017 Varsavia by Georgia Berichelli, on Flickr

colours of Warsaw by Kina Action, on Flickr

DHL by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

by Nowa Warszawa











Vokaito shoots
!


----------



## christos-greece

Yuliia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Viktoryia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw landscape by Kamil Majewski, on Flickr

WP_0301 by David Swift, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

the Royal Castle in Warsaw by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

WarSaw by Dydex, on Flickr

Emilii Plater by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

afternoon street by Kina Action, on Flickr

Colours of the night by Tomasz Tarczyński, on Flickr

#WomnsStrike blockade in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Love at Warsaw. by Pablo López, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Viktoryia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw Climate by Wojciech Kaniewski, on Flickr

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2017 Varsavia by Georgia Berichelli, on Flickr

Zlota 44 &amp; Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Warsaw by Indy, on Flickr

Warsaw by Mateusz Zdun, on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Cabrera, on Flickr

Skyline by Piotr Szymanek, on Flickr

Colossal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

2018-05-10 18.31.48 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Analog; Kodak Color Plus 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw-2912 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warszawa / Warsaw by Marek Laszczka, on Flickr

Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Kazimierza Brokla street by Nikita Perederii, on Flickr

23th floor, Roof. by Tymek Molski, on Flickr

_DSC0132 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

On the streets of Warsaw by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P9170049 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

6 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

5 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

7 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

8 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warszawa by Roland Wich, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

It's a long way to the top if you want to Rock n Roll 200.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Smirk by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Zlota 44 Warschau / Warsaw by Walking Poland Group, on Flickr

Floral Crown by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw, Poland by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Przeskok street by Nikita Perederii, on Flickr

_DSC4958_edited by Jaroslaw Przybylek, on Flickr

WP_0303 by David Swift, on Flickr

Warschau by Jörg Stephan, on Flickr

Wandering in Warsaw II by Kevin Dress, on Flickr

Tram lights. by Szymon Siębor, on Flickr

Anti-government protest by Jake, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Erick Opena, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Erick Opena, on Flickr

Concert by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Marta by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw: Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

18990017 by Arnas Balčiūnas, on Flickr

Warsaw: blue tiled house in Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Texture by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr

On the streets of Warsaw by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Twirl by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

_DSC3110 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Analog: Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

City Bombers by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

PKIN by Anita Miszczyk, on Flickr

Warsaw by Night by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

afternoon street by Kina Action, on Flickr

Voie royale à Varsovie by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

2017-03-12_01-10-29 by Dimitar Krstevski, on Flickr

Mermaid by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Break the Rules by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Flip by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Otworzyć dziś w sobie okno na świat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Bulwary wiślane / Vistulan Boulevards by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Altynay by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Arina in Analog by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw_IPS2016-60 by laserbub_Drew, on Flickr

sunset at Kościół Akademicki św. Anny by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kina Action, on Flickr

Analog. Mamiya 645 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Night B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

DSC00987 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

R0003953 by Adam Kwasnicki, on Flickr

DSC01048 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

a short story about summer in the city - take 1 by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw_IPS2016-60 by laserbub_Drew, on Flickr

sunset at Kościół Akademicki św. Anny by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

the day goes away by Paweł Paciorek, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Night B&W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

IMG_3729 by anasia13, on Flickr

IMG_3728 by anasia13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Night by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

afternoon street by Kina Action, on Flickr

Voie royale à Varsovie by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

2017-03-12_01-10-29 by Dimitar Krstevski, on Flickr

Mermaid by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Break the Rules by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Flip by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Otworzyć dziś w sobie okno na świat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Bulwary wiślane / Vistulan Boulevards by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Altynay by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gaze by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Step by Step by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw city bus: MAN NG313 # 3332 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

It will be fine, corona in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

twilight by [email protected], on Flickr

Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Skylight by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

varşovia by băseşteanu, on Flickr

140513-1454.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Coronavirus in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Sukienka by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

She wonders if she left her window open by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire &amp; Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Zlota 44 &amp; Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poland - Warsaw - 1st September 2018 -1375 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Ewa Tryniecka, on Flickr

Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Uprising, One Minute of Silence by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Portrait by Patryk Obara, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland - Nov&#x27; 2018 by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going to the mall by Didier Gomez, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warszawa Centralna by Sylwester Sokolowski, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

DSC02756 by Nuno Correia, on Flickr

Two different epochs by Andrei Nosatîi, on Flickr

modernity by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw city bus: Solaris Urbino 18 # 8463 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Aneta I Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Night B&amp;W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

IMG_3728 by anasia13, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Entrance by Daniel Kulinski, on Flickr

Warsaw-2912 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC3946 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Warsaw by W L, on Flickr

Central Warsaw at dusk by Jake, on Flickr

Inne czasy, ta sama odwaga.... by Jake, on Flickr

Rondo Dmowskiego by Jake, on Flickr

poland- warsaw 2016 by beusch fotografie, on Flickr

Warsaw view from Gdański Bridge by Łukasz G., on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Queen by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Burst! by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Almost there by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw 2021 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Katarzyna by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

City by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Hard Rock Cafe with the Palace of Culture and Science in the background by Jarosław Gołębiowski, on Flickr

Little Ripples by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Katarzyna by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

2017 Varsavia by Georgia Berichelli, on Flickr

Katarzyna by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

She wonders if she left her window open by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Hooligan sunbathing [explored 2021-06-12] by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Yuliia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Katarzyna by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

An evening with Olga by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Street View by Renata :O, on Flickr

Summer in the city. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

flowers by Kina Action, on Flickr

Warsaw - Daszyńskiego Roundabout by Michał, on Flickr

colours of Warsaw by Kina Action, on Flickr

Pesa Jazz by magro_kr, on Flickr

the Royal Castle in Warsaw by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

WarSaw by Dydex, on Flickr

WP8-043-20 by David Swift, on Flickr

Emilii Plater by Andreas Lanz, on Flickr

Heat. Warsaw Pride [explored 2021-07-03] by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Analog. Ilford Delta 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomnsStrike blockade in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warszawa Centralna by Sylwester Sokolowski, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

DSC02756 by Nuno Correia, on Flickr

Tram by Jake, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Two different epochs by Andrei Nosatîi, on Flickr

modernity by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

IMG_4262-Bearbeitet by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr

Warsaw street by i Gosia, on Flickr

Cooling off by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Fitness Session with Esin - 6 by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Hair Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Sukienka by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

warsaw scenes #5 wall sitter by seligr, on Flickr

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire &amp; Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Zlota 44 &amp; Mercure Warszawa Centrum Hotel 2 by Robert Lx, on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poland - Warsaw - 1st September 2018 -1375 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Ewa Tryniecka, on Flickr

Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Uprising, One Minute of Silence by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

People-watching - Warsaw, Poland by Wayne W G, on Flickr

Sentimantal Jury by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw_IPS2016-60 by laserbub_Drew, on Flickr

sunset at Kościół Akademicki św. Anny by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Warsaw-2912 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

Keep my soul away from harm by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

I&#x27;m leaving but I will miss you by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Night B&amp;W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

Tram 3612 at Metro Wierzbno by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the PGE Narodowy (National Stadium) east from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 979a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

WP9-064-30A by David Swift, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

twilight by [email protected], on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Cabrera, on Flickr

Warsaw, skyline by Massimo Usai, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline at night by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by Maciek Kowalczyk, on Flickr

Ulica Bracka, Warsaw by Andrew Milligan sumo, on Flickr

Viktoryia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog: Rollei RPX 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

looking for a book by Kina Action, on Flickr

Love is love by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warm with a slight breeze. by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ultramax 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Out of the Office by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Inside main lobby of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 990a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Southern view of Warsaw City from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 987-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Holy Cross Church from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 980a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the PGE Narodowy (National Stadium) east from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 979a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Złote Tarasy (Golden Terraces) and the Central Train Station (left) from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 968-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View the Roman Catholic Parish of St. Barbara from the top of the tower at the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 966a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Going to the mall by Didier Gomez, on Flickr

WP1-E021 by David Swift, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Hello, Warsaw! by Monika, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warszawa Centralna by Sylwester Sokolowski, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

DSC02756 by Nuno Correia, on Flickr

modernity by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw city bus: Solaris Urbino 18 # 8463 by Amir Nurgaliyev, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Night B&amp;W by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr

red dress by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

girl with headphones by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Łazienki Park by eMiLiO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Warsaw by Lasse P., on Flickr

PKIN by Anita Miszczyk, on Flickr

Złota 44 by StudioMde, on Flickr

_M5A2368 by Grzegorz Paskudzki, on Flickr

Most Gdański by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Warszawa Centrum by Dahan Remy, on Flickr

Warszawa by Konrad Woś, on Flickr

DSC00814 by Inge Colijn, on Flickr

DSC00883 by Inge Colijn, on Flickr

Downtown by Jack 4eye, on Flickr

Warsaw Street by Renata :O, on Flickr

Blonde by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

ANALOG; Lomography 400 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet




----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw streets by Jurek, on Flickr

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Spire &amp; Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Analog; Nikon FM2 and Kodak Ektar 100 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Trio by Slav Borowski, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Highway by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Poland - Warsaw - 1st September 2018 -1375 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr

Strange Days by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Uprising, One Minute of Silence by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Sentimantal Jury by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Portrait by Patryk Obara, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

. Vokaito shoots #NowaWarszawa




























Aeropan


----------



## Darhet

Aeropan 









Warszawski Zaułek


----------



## christos-greece

Alexsandra by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Ceran by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

Stare Miasto by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Untitled by iwonusia, on Flickr

Panorama of Warsaw from Palace of Culture and Science by Michał Banach, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by night by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr

20180727 01 Warsaw 169 by Aviram Oren, on Flickr

view at the Royal Castle by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

First Snow by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Speed of light by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomensStrike protest in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Szanowny Kliencie by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw by drone


----------



## Darhet

Anna Aleksandra Harężlak


----------



## Darhet

Beata Sawicka


----------



## christos-greece

Ceran by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

PKIN by Anita Miszczyk, on Flickr

Warsaw by Night by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

afternoon street by Kina Action, on Flickr

Voie royale à Varsovie by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

2017-03-12_01-10-29 by Dimitar Krstevski, on Flickr

Mermaid by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Break the Rules by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Flip by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Otworzyć dziś w sobie okno na świat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Bulwary wiślane / Vistulan Boulevards by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Altynay by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Students by Renata :O, on Flickr

Warsaw city by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Drone by Warsaw









Nowa Warszawa on FB


----------



## christos-greece

Ceran by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Some things reflect by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Head Down by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

First Snow by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Lost and Found by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Nikon FM2 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Leading the way by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

IMG_7175.jpg by Marek Sowiński, on Flickr

Florianska Street by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Analog. Nikon L35AF Compact by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

IMG_6880.jpg by Marek Sowiński, on Flickr

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Katarzyna by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

The elegance of waiting by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by George Sobkowicz, on Flickr

Sunrise in Warsaw by Aleksandr Surkov, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw_IPS2016-60 by laserbub_Drew, on Flickr

sunset at Kościół Akademicki św. Anny by Gustavo Alterio, on Flickr

Sunset over Downtown, Warsaw, Poland by Stanton Champion, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

IMG_3729 by anasia13, on Flickr

IMG_3728 by anasia13, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Summer Photo Session with Esin - (4) by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Summer Photo Session with Esin - (5) by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Poland On Air


----------



## Darhet

Poland On Air


----------



## Darhet

*redcode*



















Jan Daszkiewicz,


















*MartinSQ*


----------



## Darhet

*evertonfans2012*










*REDHATT*


----------



## Darhet

*_DanielSky_**









*Redzio*


----------



## christos-greece

159 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by George Sobkowicz, on Flickr

krakowskie przedmiescie by Rafau_, on Flickr

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Untitled by sriehemann, on Flickr

Digitalizacja po Polsku – jak wypadamy na tle Europy? by Maks Manuals, on Flickr

Royal Route at night (2) by Krzysztof D., on Flickr

Untitled by sriehemann, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline - Zlota 44 by Michał Theofilopoulos, on Flickr

the city is full of colors by Kina Action, on Flickr

Niko by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Atrium 301.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Blue Jeans and a Red Shirt by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

YOBEL_2018-07-27_POL_7056.jpg by Yobel Muchang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Begum downtown - (1) by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

city lights by [email protected], on Flickr

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Southern view of Warsaw City from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 987-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Holy Cross Church from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 980a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the PGE Narodowy (National Stadium) east from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 979a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the Złote Tarasy (Golden Terraces) and the Central Train Station (left) from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 968-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View the Roman Catholic Parish of St. Barbara from the top of the tower at the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 966a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Warsaw old town by JohntheFinn, on Flickr

Caught by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

16160880139512 by Marcin, on Flickr

Saxon Gardens by Eugene Ward, on Flickr

Kasia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog. Kodak Ektar. Nikon FM2 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet




----------



## christos-greece

Distractions by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Twirl by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr

PKiN by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

View of the Świętokrzyski Bridge is a bridge over the Vistula river from the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 981a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

View of the PGE Narodowy (National Stadium) east from the tower of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland. 979a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

It will be fine, corona in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Warszawa Pałac Kultury i Nauki by Christian Cabrera, on Flickr

140513-1454.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

Flip by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr

P00808-130413(1) by Bogdan Shevchenko, on Flickr

Blonde by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

#WomnsStrike blockade in Warsaw by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

The women&#x27;s strike in Poland by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

I&#x27;ve been searching for my wings sometimes by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

Liza | 11 by Paval Hadzinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Karina Korda, on Flickr

Warsaw by Tom Mar, on Flickr

Warsaw by Michal Nazimek, on Flickr

Warsaw by Keith Brown, on Flickr

Warsaw city centre by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr

Warsaw City by Robert Woźniak, on Flickr

Warsaw City by Robert Woźniak, on Flickr

Warsaw city center by Harald Groven, on Flickr

streetlights by [email protected], on Flickr

Warsaw by Russell Yarwood, on Flickr

Warsaw night street by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr

Warsaw street by witek23, on Flickr

Warsaw Fashion Street by Andrzej Droopsik, on Flickr

Aneta and Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Street Party 2014 by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Talia Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Warsaw by phototram, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by 1maarten, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Lasse P., on Flickr

Warsaw by Mateusz Zaczkiewicz, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nuno Bandeira, on Flickr

Skyscrapers, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr

Palace of Cultures, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Passing the downtown by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw Ice Skaters.. by Show Me Your Riffs..!, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Tomasz Szejbut, on Flickr

Warsaw by Dominik Kisiołek, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Mateusz Chalot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

View of Church of the Holy Spirit in Warsaw, Poland from a distance on Freta St. in New Town. 126-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Fernando García, on Flickr

twilight by [email protected], on Flickr

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

DSC_0443 by Polina Cholkina, on Flickr

Analog. City Life by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

20170909-_DSF4245 by Tomasz Modrzejewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Karol Stepien, on Flickr

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr

Natalia Sisik X Reżyser Życia by Natalia Sisik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Well Brushed by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Future plans by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Frozen in Place by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

V for Victory by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Panorama of Warsaw from Palace of Culture and Science by Michał Banach, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by night by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr

20180727 01 Warsaw 169 by Aviram Oren, on Flickr

green in the city by Darek Drapala, on Flickr

after rain by Kina Action, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

_DSC3110 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Sukienka by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Night by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

afternoon street by Kina Action, on Flickr

Voie royale à Varsovie by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

2017-03-12_01-10-29 by Dimitar Krstevski, on Flickr

Mermaid by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

PKIN by Anita Miszczyk, on Flickr

_M5A2368 by Grzegorz Paskudzki, on Flickr

Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr

Flip by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Altynay by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Blonde by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Don't ask me, I'll never tell by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr

When I was young... by Hihnt, on Flickr

2015-08-08_12-54-20_ILCE-6000_1837_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw By Drone*


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw By Drone


----------



## Darhet

Warsaw By Drone


----------



## Darhet

R.Olszak


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Warsaw city centre by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Fernando García, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Old Canyon by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Countless lovers under cover of the street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Many, mostly young people, attended a global warning protest in front of the Palace of Culture and Science, Warsaw, Poland 993a by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr

Nika by Patryk Obara, on Flickr

Yuliia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw cityscape by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

Warsaw by barcooter, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Erhan Akça, on Flickr

THE WEEK POPE JOHN PAUL II DIED by jacek szycht, on Flickr

Twirl by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Ewa Tryniecka, on Flickr

_DSC3110 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Spark by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Keep my soul away from harm by Pawel Wietecha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Analog. Kodak Ektar by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Angelo Romano, on Flickr

Miodowa Street in the morning by Margy Crane, on Flickr

the Royal Castle in Warsaw by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

WarSaw by Dydex, on Flickr

Warsaw by night by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

afternoon street by Kina Action, on Flickr

Towarowa street in Warsaw by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

Roadtrip Warsaw by Markus Kolletzky, on Flickr

Warsaw by Sebastian Bereza, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr

a short story about summer in the city - take 1 by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr

wish you were here by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

It's complicated by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## crumbb

Why are you posting such old picturies? It makes no sens. Maybe you should change name of this thread to “Warsaw 2005”


----------



## christos-greece

Mostowa by Renata Olsienkiewicz, on Flickr

bicycle path by Piotr Koper, on Flickr

Warsaw: Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

Warsaw: blue tiled house in Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Texture by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr

Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr

Twirl by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

_DSC3110 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Analog: Nikon FM2 and Kodak Color Plus by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Joanna Anczura










#NowaWarszawa


----------



## Darhet

warsaw by drone


----------



## Darhet

Instagram/@chillin.frenchie 










Instagram/@funkyspion










Bmbdron. #NowaWarszawa 









#NowaWarszawa


----------



## Darhet

Instagram/@depzidepz


----------



## christos-greece

Dreams by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw,Miodowa (Honey)Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warsaw;Krakowskie Przedmieście Street.. by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Untitled by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Ząbkowska Street; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warsaw-Prague;Wileńska junction; by Mahleriana, on Flickr

Warsaw streets by Jurek, on Flickr

The Tunnel by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

Warsaw night city ligths by Kepa Bordés Argoitia, on Flickr

Warsaw Świętokrzyska Street by Renata Olsienkiewicz, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

Hooligan sunbathing [explored 2021-06-12] by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr

Warsaw Pride by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dominika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Tram Life by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Ula by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr

V for Victory by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

after rain by Kina Action, on Flickr

view at the Royal Castle by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

WP_0303 by David Swift, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr

Untitled by Benjamin Kalas, on Flickr

Skylight by Wilga Vagabondgirl, on Flickr

city lights by [email protected], on Flickr

Świętokrzyski Bridge by Jakub Zych, on Flickr

Dreams by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

180506-3822.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Aneta by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Night by Renata Olsienkiewicz, on Flickr

Corporate life by Fishcrosser, on Flickr

Warsaw-2912 by Ahmed Sabbir, on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw DSC00022 by Chris Belsten, on Flickr

City of Warsaw, Poland by Cédric Maes, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown sunrise aerial view, Poland by SRAS, on Flickr

Fashion is Ephemeral by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

ANALOG; Kodak Gold 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Yuliia, Autumn by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

201805_Poland-1 by Maréchal Crotmoul, on Flickr

Partial Clarity by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Louis by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw in February | Ulice Warszawy w lutym by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Karolina by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Angelo Romano, on Flickr

City Bombers by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Michal Nazimek, on Flickr

Warsaw by aga, on Flickr

PKIN by Anita Miszczyk, on Flickr

Warsaw by Night by Radek Kucharski, on Flickr

afternoon street by Kina Action, on Flickr

Voie royale à Varsovie by Ambre Ombre, on Flickr

2017-03-12_01-10-29 by Dimitar Krstevski, on Flickr

Mermaid by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Break the Rules by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr

Flip by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Otworzyć dziś w sobie okno na świat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Bulwary wiślane / Vistulan Boulevards by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Altynay by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Arina in Analog by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw by Angelo Romano, on Flickr

Warsaw by Angelo Romano, on Flickr

Warsaw Night by Renata , on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

KNB_6231 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw PL by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

Warsaw by Mirek Szymanski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Carlos Steinski, on Flickr

WP1-E023 by David Swift, on Flickr

Habitually compromised by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

A dense grey fog hung over the city by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Kodak Color Plus 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

img_005 by Katarzyna Kędziora, on Flickr

WARSAW by Maurizio Addis, on Flickr

Warsaw by Talia Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Group Chat by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Gossiping by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Water tanker by Piotrek S., on Flickr

plac Konstytucji by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Piwna by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Warsaw by Jacob Newman, on Flickr

Nice View by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Piotr Gerlipp, on Flickr

Warsaw from a tram by jossism, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by fkwiatkowski, on Flickr

city lights by [email protected], on Flickr

WARSAW, POLAND - NOVEMBER 27, 2018: Beautiful panoramic aerial drone view to the center of Warsaw City and The Warsaw Spire - 220 metre neomodern office building on European square (Plac Europejski) by Drawabeats drawabeats, on Flickr

Sunset in Warsaw by Diego Molero, on Flickr

_DSC3716 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

Zofia by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Shot of the Palace of Culture and Science in Warsaw by Giuseppe Piazzese, on Flickr

Warszawa by Rosetta Bonatti, on Flickr

Warszawa Powiśle by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Analog photowalk 19-03-2022 by Piotr Zgliczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

link












link


----------



## Darhet




----------



## christos-greece

Monika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw at night by Adam Bystry, on Flickr

Warsaw by barcooter, on Flickr

View of Church of the Holy Spirit in Warsaw, Poland from a distance on Freta St. in New Town. 126-Edita by Yasu Torigoe, on Flickr

Streets of Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Leszek Żądło, on Flickr

Palace of Culture and Science by Fernando García, on Flickr

twilight by [email protected], on Flickr

Żelazna street by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw by Mirek Szymanski, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

DSC_0443 by Polina Cholkina, on Flickr

Analog. City Life by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

20170909-_DSF4245 by Tomasz Modrzejewski, on Flickr

. by Zbigniew Brzozowski, on Flickr

Natalia Sisik X Reżyser Życia by Natalia Sisik, on Flickr

Warsaw by Kina Action, on Flickr

Warsaw by Andis Jurjans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Courtside by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Warsaw: Mostowa street by ayjay3, on Flickr

Panoramic Warsaw by night by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr

Untitled by Kamil Zdzierak, on Flickr

aDSC_7444 by Patryk F., on Flickr

Warsaw Spire & Warsaw Trade Tower by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr

Frontage by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Texture by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Tree lined street by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Cityscape by Zim Jimmi, on Flickr

On the streets of Warsaw by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr

Twirl by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

_DSC3110 by Diego Molero, on Flickr

shadows by Kina Action, on Flickr

180427-0991.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr

The influencer lawn by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

warsaw by Katarzyna Kędziora, on Flickr

Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw by Angelo Romano, on Flickr

Warsaw by Yi Jiang, on Flickr

warsaw by steph kasam98k, on Flickr

warsaw. by ola, on Flickr

Warsaw by jacobzoethout, on Flickr

Warsaw by Carlos Steinski, on Flickr

warsaw by Mariusz jajesniak, on Flickr

Warsaw by Maciej Kiner, on Flickr

Warsaw by day by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw Poland by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr

WARSAW by Maurizio Addis, on Flickr

it is easier to march in two by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Aneta by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## crumbb

Why are you posting such old photos? Maybe you should change the title of this thread to “Warsaw 2010’


----------



## christos-greece

Aneta by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Bad weather by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

A busy street in Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Warsaw Night by Renata , on Flickr

10 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

KNB_6231 by Koorosh Nozad Tehrani, on Flickr

11 by Szymon Gębski, on Flickr

Warsaw PL by Dan Macy, on Flickr

Portal by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Poniatowski Bridge by night, Warsaw, Poland by Grzegorz Rogiński, on Flickr

WP1-E023 by David Swift, on Flickr

Habitually compromised by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

A dense grey fog hung over the city by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Analog; Kodak Color Plus 200 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Fashion is Ephemeral by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

we are by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland. Palace of Culture and Science and downtown busin by Nikos Stamos, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Sławomir Ostrowski (kistry), on Flickr

Warsaw Skyline by Sebastian Deptula, on Flickr

_DQ_2923 by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr

2018-05-09 11.34.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

Panorama of Warsaw from Palace of Culture and Science by Michał Banach, on Flickr

Warsaw skyline by night by Alessandro Ghignone, on Flickr

20180727 01 Warsaw 169 by Aviram Oren, on Flickr

Speed of light by Maciej Urbanowicz, on Flickr

Weronika by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

PLTI082017_120R_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr

Portrait by Patryk Obara, on Flickr

Euro 2012 mecz Polska - Rosja, Warszawa / Euro 2012 Poland vs Russia, Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr

Euro 2012 mecz Polska - Grecja, Warszawa / Euro 2012 Poland vs Greece, Warsaw by Ministry of Foreign Affairs of the Republic of Poland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gdański Bridge in Warsaw by Marcin Dobrzyniecki, on Flickr

TV crew by Jake, on Flickr

shadows (Explore: October 9, 2022) by Kina Action, on Flickr

Bristol Hotel on Krakowskie Przedmieście (the Royal Route), Warsaw by Graham Hart, on Flickr

Sunny Day by Margy Crane, on Flickr

Warsaw landscape with Mariott by Piotr Tołczyk, on Flickr

Warsaw, Poland by Lee Whitehead, on Flickr

Warsaw. by Peeter Tomson, on Flickr

plac Konstytucji by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Warsaw golden hour by Paweł Piwowar, on Flickr

Warsaw after sunset by Wojciech Marko, on Flickr

Warsaw in the night by Wojciech Marko, on Flickr

Warsaw. by Peeter Tomson, on Flickr

_DSC3667 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gossiping by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by 1maarten, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nicholas Lelewski, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Lasse P., on Flickr

Warsaw by Mateusz Zaczkiewicz, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw by Nuno Bandeira, on Flickr

Skyscrapers, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr

Palace of Cultures, Warszawa by michaelbushkov, on Flickr

Modern downtown #Warsaw, #Poland at night. Viewed from the Palace of Culture and Science. shared with pixbuf by Christopher Benson, on Flickr

Passing the downtown by neverstop2travel, on Flickr

Downtown Warsaw Ice Skaters.. by Show Me Your Riffs..!, on Flickr

Warsaw Downtown by Tomasz Szejbut, on Flickr

Warsaw street by Mateusz Chalot, on Flickr

Warszawa Powiśle by Rob Brink, on Flickr

At a glance by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr

untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## Darhet

Sylwester Wojno


----------



## Darhet

Cegłowska Street in Stare Bielany. 









Sylwester Wojno


----------



## Darhet

Sylwester Wojno


----------



## Darhet

Sylwester Wojno


----------



## Darhet

GZ Drone Photography


----------



## Darhet

Ewa Rapca


----------



## Darhet

Paweł Zdanowicz


----------

